# football bets



## TrailerParkBoy

anybody having any success at wining any football bets? i cant for the life of me win one :no:

i have villa in my bet today so that bet sure looks beat too

anybody fancy posting their tips here each week to try and clean out the bookies 

this is the closest ive come, i usually only do quads but tried this for £610


----------



## ableton

i win quite a few football accumalators..... Never bet on the big teams. They always let you down!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

ableton said:


> i win quite a few football accumalators..... Never bet on the big teams. They always let you down!


you'll have to post here on a saturday morning then :wink:


----------



## ableton

safc49 said:


> you'll have to post here on a saturday morning then :wink:


i will do mate. i only ever seem to win on sky bet though


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

ableton said:


> i will do mate. i only ever seem to win on sky bet though


ive tried ladbrokes, william hill, paddypower, and now on bet365. no luck with any of them yet ffs


----------



## Mogy

safc49 said:


> anybody having any success at wining any football bets? i cant for the life of me win one :no:
> 
> i have villa in my bet today so that bet sure looks beat too
> 
> anybody fancy posting their tips here each week to try and clean out the bookies
> 
> this is the closest ive come, i usually only do quads but tried this for £610
> 
> View attachment 141787
> View attachment 141788


Win quite often but haven't bet this season, here's some of mine from last season, made about 800-1000 over 2 months.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

nice wee record there mogy :thumbup1:


----------



## cult

Won 2 grand when celtic played rangers back in 2005/6.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

cult said:


> Won 2 grand when celtic played rangers back in 2005/6.


ive wasted about 2 grand since then


----------



## cult

Dont bet much myself but that day it was a cert, it was even money so threw a grand on it lol


----------



## WallsOfJericho

i Make a few bets a day, but lately no luck, have won loads of money in the past year though.


----------



## SwAn1

cult said:


> Dont bet much myself but that day it was a cert, it was even money so threw a grand on it lol


Where did you win the other grand from?


----------



## cult

SwAn1 said:


> Where did you win the other grand from?


the bookies


----------



## DarkLord

cult said:


> Won 2 grand when celtic played rangers back in 2005/6.


yeah I like to bet on sunday league footie as well


----------



## cult

DarkLord said:


> yeah I like to bet on sunday league footie as well


when your getting even money and you know its a cert, sure why not


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

cult said:


> Dont bet much myself but that day it was a cert, it was even money so threw a grand on it lol


holy fcuk lol, i bet in fivers and hate losing


----------



## Mogy

cult said:


> Dont bet much myself but that day it was a cert, it was even money so threw a grand on it lol


When you bet enough you learn nothing's a cert with football!


----------



## kingdale

Last season did pretty well, this season is horrific for betting. So many upsets!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> Last season did pretty well, this season is horrific for betting. So many upsets!


just seems impossible, then i hear of someone getting a bet up and think....how the fcuk?


----------



## Zola

Betting in the premier league is pointless. So many upsets every single week. If anyone claims to win regularly, i wouldn't believe them at all.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Zola said:


> Betting in the premier league is pointless. So many upsets every single week. If anyone claims to win regularly, i wouldn't believe them at all.


madness mate, i had both villa and ****nal today. why oh why i dont know


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

You guys are doing it wrong. According to the news tonight, you can guarantee your bet by bribing the players.


----------



## kingdale

safc49 said:


> just seems impossible, then i hear of someone getting a bet up and think....how the fcuk?


With the way the season is going people who bet a lot will get the odd lucky win, but I refuse to believe people are making money regularly at the moment. The games are so unpredictable this year, I blame all the manager changes.


----------



## AlexHealy

I do alright tbh.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> With the way the season is going people who bet a lot will get the odd lucky win, but I refuse to believe people are making money regularly at the moment. The games are so unpredictable this year, I blame all the manager changes.


yeah it pure luck mate to get a bet up, no way of picking "certs" now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> I do alright tbh.


very good mate, i need your help


----------



## AlexHealy

safc49 said:


> very good mate, i need your help


Don't over do it tbh, I keep to doubles/trebles at most.

SkyBet do a free bet club, you need to put a £5 bet on a double or more with odds of 5/1 or more and you get a free £5 bet every Monday evening for that week.

Match result and BTTS is the best market I find. The odds are much better.


----------



## kingdale

safc49 said:


> yeah it pure luck mate to get a bet up, no way of picking "certs" now


Nah defo not last year I made few hundred quid backing mainly favourites but that wouldn't work this year. Still bet for the fun of it but know ill be down for the season.


----------



## AlexHealy

Also I should probably blame you for me losing this today. :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> Also I should probably blame you for me losing this today. :lol:


lol, sorry about that :tongue:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

my quad for today, whats yours?

cardiff

blackburn

watford

coventry


----------



## tyramhall

I dont bet, i trade on betfair. I tend to use german football alot and make a steady weekly earner. Nothing major, maybe £100-£150 a week with little to no risk.


----------



## ar4i

Put £50 on Cardiff to win today... nice £120 profit!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

tyramhall said:


> I dont bet, i trade on betfair. I tend to use german football alot and make a steady weekly earner. Nothing major, maybe £100-£150 a week with little to no risk.


how's that work?


----------



## Inapsine

Got a triple on Utd, Draw, Draw 20/1 odds


----------



## Beats

I have stopped picking teams to win as I never win them and the odds are pish. I just pick a first goal scorer double and an anytime goal scorer treble every week fiver on each. Had 3 first goal scorer doubles up this season and 4 any time trebles.

2 of the doubles were Suarez and Remy

Had Aguero and Rooney this week fcuking Wellbeck pops up with a double hes worse than a man short as well


----------



## Beats

tyramhall said:


> I dont bet, i trade on betfair. I tend to use german football alot and make a steady weekly earner. Nothing major, maybe £100-£150 a week with little to no risk.


Teach me!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dizzee! said:


> Teach me!


yip, this threads purpose is to try and help people get some money back of the bookies!


----------



## Beats

Lump on Suarez and Aguero first goal double every week. I always mean to do that but end up taking someone else at better odds


----------



## Inapsine

come on liverpool spurs to draw


----------



## Beats

Inapsine said:


> come on liverpool spurs to draw


No chance mate. 4-0 Liverpool maybe 4-1

Soldado couldnt hit a cows @rse with a banjo


----------



## Inapsine

Dizzee! said:


> No chance mate. 4-0 Liverpool maybe 4-1
> 
> Soldado couldnt hit a cows @rse with a banjo


probably right there mate he is poor


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Inapsine said:


> come on liverpool spurs to draw


doesnt look good mate, i hope you get it, im an ****nal fan so dont want another team up our as ses


----------



## Inapsine

safc49 said:


> doesnt look good mate, i hope you get it, im an ****nal fan so dont want another team up our as ses


was hoping for a nice boring 0-0 lol, watching it and liverpool are hammering em


----------



## Beats

Inapsine said:


> probably right there mate he is poor


Honestly think Defoe should be getting more starts than this chump


----------



## Guest

Won £302.50 off 2.50 on two random teams playing at 4am

Both games were 10/1, both early mins of the game, one 1-0 and one 0-0, I put the underdogs to win, one win 5-2 the other got a 88th minute penalty to win :lol:

Won £240 off City vs United before with a £40 (£20 free bet)



This guy on Facebook is set to win £13k if Liverpool win (46th min, 2-0 to Liverpool :lol: )


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Inapsine said:


> was hoping for a nice boring 0-0 lol, watching it and liverpool are hammering em


they're playing well........the cvnts lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MattTwoWheels said:


> Won £302.50 off 2.50 on two random teams playing at 4am
> 
> Both games were 10/1, both early mins of the game, one 1-0 and one 0-0, I put the underdogs to win, one win 5-2 the other got a 88th minute penalty to win :lol:
> 
> Won £240 off City vs United before with a £40 (£20 free bet)
> 
> View attachment 142200
> 
> 
> This guy on Facebook is set to win £13k if Liverpool win (46th min, 2-0 to Liverpool :lol: )


preferably post before kick off, no good to us now


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dizzee! said:


> Honestly think Defoe should be getting more starts than this chump


defoe is wasted at spurs, i think hes a very good payer


----------



## Inapsine

As this weekends footballs pretty much over, what do we think to next weeks?


----------



## Beats

safc49 said:


> defoe is wasted at spurs, i think hes a very good payer


Hes not getting any younger either I think he should be making a move in January. Got a funny feeling he will end up at West Ham or QPR


----------



## Beats

What a finish Flanagan! Great ball from Suarez as well


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> preferably post before kick off, no good to us now


Eh?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dizzee! said:


> Hes not getting any younger either I think he should be making a move in January. Got a funny feeling he will end up at West Ham or QPR


he should go, couldnt blame him


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MattTwoWheels said:


> Eh?


you posted after wining, im suggesting posting your bet before kick off incase anybody fancies it


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> you posted after wining, im suggesting posting your bet before kick off incase anybody fancies it


Wasn't my bet mate, was some lucky individual, have a closer look


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MattTwoWheels said:


> Wasn't my bet mate, was some lucky individual, have a closer look


Won £302.50 off 2.50 on two random teams playing at 4am

Both games were 10/1, both early mins of the game, one 1-0 and one 0-0, I put the underdogs to win, one win 5-2 the other got a 88th minute penalty to win

sounds like you? if im missing something i appogise


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> Won £302.50 off 2.50 on two random teams playing at 4am
> 
> Both games were 10/1, both early mins of the game, one 1-0 and one 0-0, I put the underdogs to win, one win 5-2 the other got a 88th minute penalty to win
> 
> sounds like you? if im missing something i appogise


I wasn't giving advice, just sharing my football betting history and a huge win that was about to be won


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MattTwoWheels said:


> I wasn't giving advice, just sharing my football betting history and a huge win that was about to be won


no probs, i never looked at the facebook one

id just like to see people post their bets before hand instead of waiting until they win to post it up. that helps no one


----------



## Beats

Its bad luck to share your bet before the game lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dizzee! said:


> Its bad luck to share your bet before the game lol


screw that lol


----------



## kingdale

Got £160 off a city, derby double and spent it all on booze. Feel like utter death now.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> Got £160 off a city, debt double and spent it all on booze. Feel like utter death now.


At least booze is good. Well that's me


----------



## supermancss

ignored a £10 accumulator and it came in at £1050.. kicked myself.


----------



## AlexHealy

I avoid mentioning my bets pre game tbh.

That's why I won three bets this weekend.

£203 returned from Man City BTTS, Leicester/Burnley draw and Leeds win to nil.

£65 returned from Suarez double.

£45 returned from Athletic Madrid winning 3-0.


----------



## Zola

After timers arent believable. Post your slip before


----------



## kingdale

Going for all 4 big teams to win the quarter finals in the league cup and a Newcastle, Leeds, Oxford treble for the weekend.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> I avoid mentioning my bets pre game tbh.
> 
> That's why I won three bets this weekend.
> 
> £203 returned from Man City BTTS, Leicester/Burnley draw and Leeds win to nil.
> 
> £65 returned from Suarez double.
> 
> £45 returned from Athletic Madrid winning 3-0.


you aint welcome in here


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i tried picking 12 teams who were odds on last week for the first time, got 10 up. closest id got so far this season

i tried 14 this weekend and got 12 up

i'll most probably try it again this weekend, i'll post here incase any body fancies it. might be worth a pound or 2

teams were from leagues all around the world


----------



## AlexHealy

Odds on that must be about 9/1?

Stick to 3 teams. Look at BTTS and results.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> Odds on that must be about 9/1?
> 
> Stick to 3 teams. Look at BTTS and results.


i tried doing 3 teams before but that made no difference to me, still got hammered every time

its pure luck, you either have luck or you dont


----------



## james90

Spurs cost me £120 this weekend from a free £5 4-fold, with 3 out of 4 coming in needed both to score in there match with Liverpool and we all know how that finished.

Oh well was fun watching them get a hiding!


----------



## AlexHealy

safc49 said:


> i tried doing 3 teams before but that made no difference to me, still got hammered every time
> 
> its pure luck, you either have luck or you dont


Go with gut feeling. Bankers don't always win but they don't always lose.


----------



## lostwars

25% of football matches end in draws, but how many accums to you see a daw marked few to naut, as a bokkie im ****ing amazed

for inatance i did liverpool to win wgich they did 5-0 @2-1

also ac milan to draw with as roma 2-2 @9-4

and finally did atheltico biboa to beat sevilla away from home and they missed a peno to win 2-1 the ****ers @9-4 so for a 5euro bet id have cleared a ton

another good bet is 3 draws now considering 25% finish in draws it aint as hard as it seems, you clear at least 175/1 for the 3draws for a 5euro

start doing an away team of around 2-1 and a short priced home team of say 4/7 and dont over think it to much, if a team in the lower leagues having been on a 3-4 game winning run there due to loose so you could double there opposition with a rewally solid side lkie madrid or narce -1 goal

let us know how you get on, id baby run in the horses last wk end ****er was pipped to 2nd after nearly 3yrs of the track at a great price, but had em each way

and dont be afraid to do a 4-1 shot e/way if he places 2nd you can, get your cash back to have another go


----------



## james90

Gut feeling is the best way, for ages i used to do 'dead certs' in like a treble which would barely come to evens. Now i do bets like the above 19/1 for 2 draws and Both to score so close to coming in.


----------



## lostwars

another popular bet in ireland is for total goals in a game under over 1.5 / same for 2.5 , 3.5 etc the last one i got up on that was wigan losing away in uefa cup over 3 games got 63 euro for either e2.5 or 5 euy power owns him horses are an ifo game, dont be afraid to ask a cashier in a shot what has been the big mover in a certain racero

bet what u can afford to lose or just stay the **** out, some great lads tipster to follow on racing post site had one or two 33/1 shots missed out on sole market a 100/1 found out later paddy power owned the horse

ask the girls behind the counter whos the big mover in a cretain race do it when its queit and a race on or theyll tell you to **** off


----------



## AlexHealy

My bet for the night -


----------



## mattyhunt

AlexHealy said:


> My bet for the night -


Looks pretty solid to be fair

I bet on the football everyday, will post some tips up


----------



## AlexHealy

Balls of steel.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Had no luck recently so I'm gonna play it safe an hope this will come in so I can invest it at the weekend


----------



## kingdale

Can't see city losing no matter what squad they put out.


----------



## AlexHealy

Good luck to you too mate. Having seen the City squad I'm going..










-1 is my back up if anything.


----------



## AlexHealy

Ouch unlucky pal, there's nothing worse than missing it.

As it stands I've broke even, need another goal for £87.50 profit. Come on City.


----------



## ripped_toshreds

i make in excess of 8k per month from "laying" rather than backing.

Top 2 tables in pic shows the stats from my 2 horse racing "lay" systems, and below this are results for my football lay strategy (this season). I only do a low volume number of lays for the football, but tend to aim for 50 pts per season.


----------



## Inapsine

big money bets! wish i had money to stake that much


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

looking good lads :thumb:


----------



## AlexHealy

RS4 said:


> Wish I got back in time to put city on, would of won a grand as it stands only £500. O well profit is profit.
> 
> Hope it stays like this for your bet to come in, all my mates have them -1 at evens before kick off also


Cheers pal, I hope they score again just in case although I can't see Leicester scoring.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

ripped_toshreds said:


> i make in excess of 8k per month from "laying" rather than backing.
> 
> Top 2 tables in pic shows the stats from my 2 horse racing "lay" systems, and below this are results for my football lay strategy (this season). I only do a low volume number of lays for the football, but tend to aim for 50 pts per season.
> 
> View attachment 142344


ive no idea what im looking at there :blink:


----------



## ripped_toshreds

RS4 said:


> 8k? your only making a few quid a game?


8k on average per month is a lot of money. All bets recorded. A lot of people think they are big time charlies until you see their long term p+l LOL


----------



## ripped_toshreds

basically i stake a fixed amount per point. I tend to make 20 to 40 pts profit per month. So say each point was £100 that would be £2,000 to £4,000 profit per month. And i have done this consistently for years.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

ripped_toshreds said:


> 8k on average per month is a lot of money. All bets recorded. A lot of people think they are big time charlies until you see their long term p+l LOL


is there anywhere to read up on "laying" instead of backing? ive havent a clue about it


----------



## ripped_toshreds

safc49 said:


> is there anywhere to read up on "laying" instead of backing? ive havent a clue about it


http://betting.betfair.com/what-is-lay-betting.html


----------



## ripped_toshreds

RS4 said:


> I understand your theory, what site do you play with. I wait untill good odds of big matches and tend to stake a fair bit. I got a good win at the weekend of city, then united and put it all on a.madrid


Ye but thats just high risk gambling. Likely to get stung and go below break even in the long term.

I have 3 lay systems and an odds on back system, which is a little different. With the odds on backs i roll my profit over for 3 wins in a row then go back to the original stake. Now of course long term my system has to be profitable to level stakes, which it is. Below pic shows my stats for odds on system the past 6 months. Currently this is 12 pts up this month too.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Oldham with the comeback, that'll do :thumbup1:


----------



## ripped_toshreds

RS4 said:


> ripped do you ever lay large amounts?


i use a 30k betting bank and stake 1% per lay, so £300 per lay. My max price is 7.0, so im risking 6% of my bank at the very highest. The average price is approx 4.4 for each lay.

I had started with a 10k bank this year but decided i wanted to compound a % of the profits, when id usually withdraw all profit each month and start again.


----------



## MyronGainz

ripped_toshreds said:


> i use a 30k betting bank and stake 1% per lay, so £300 per lay. My max price is 7.0, so im risking 6% of my ban at the very highest. The average price is approx 4.4 for each lay.


I have no clue what you're talking about but definitely interested lol, will read up on it. How much capital would one need to start with in your opinion to make it worthwhile


----------



## Del Boy 01

ripped_toshreds said:


> i use a 30k betting bank and stake 1% per lay, so £300 per lay. My max price is 7.0, so im risking 6% of my bank at the very highest. The average price is approx 4.4 for each lay.
> 
> I had started with a 10k bank this year but decided i wanted to compound a % of the profits, when id usually withdraw all profit each month and start again.


Do you do this as a full time job mate?


----------



## ripped_toshreds

MyronGainz said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about but definitely interested lol, will read up on it. How much capital would one need to start with in your opinion to make it worthwhile


Always start off of small. But set yourself a max price and suitable staking plan (but remember you have to be profitable to level stakes to make any staking plan work). Laying is not easy, people think it is but they lack the discipline to go through the losing sequences. I could lay 30 pts on the bounce, but then go on a 20 point downswing, can be painful but you think of the long term. It's a slow process.

You need to know your horses/football teams or whatever you're laying though! don't just chose random things to lay. Try and stick to one sport at the start, then once you've crack that you can move on to others.

But i have rules that limit any losing runs and daily losses


----------



## ripped_toshreds

EFC said:


> Do you do this as a full time job mate?


yup.


----------



## AlexHealy

Safety bet won so I break even, bloody Leicester.


----------



## Del Boy 01

RS4 said:


> typical chelsea 1-1 now
> 
> oldham stroming on they were a great price pre match


Once again Chelsea are gonna let me down. If they do I genuinely hope liverpool finish above them :cursing:


----------



## kingdale

Chelsea buggered my bet, dam! What an earth are they playing at this season, letting game slip too often.


----------



## kingdale

RS4 said:


> i would never trust chelsea with big money they just haven't got the fire power of city. I will put a small wager on chelsea to qualify now as they go into extra time to keep me entertained


Bet they are wishing they kept lukaku


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> Bet they are wishing they kept lukaku


i'd say so, but mourino wont admit to that


----------



## Guest

Put a fiver in (of my wonga loan[addict]) and put some 10p-50p bets on

One 6p bet would've raked me in over a grand, needless to say it came nowhere near a win

This 25p bet won me £33 though, which will do nicely


----------



## kingdale

Going to have a rethink of beta for the weekend as Chelsea Ballsed one up tonight and post up tomorrow or Thursday. Aim is to pay for another night out. Can't beat a night on the lash without working for it.


----------



## Guest

Just bet the .62p of my 32.62 win on Sunderland to win in extra time

They just scored in the 128th minute 

£5odd return 

Turned £5 in to £35, withdrew £30, gonna put some silly £1 accumulators on


----------



## Guest

As a recovering compulsive gambler I don't bet no more but I said to our kid to cash out at 120 after the streaker in tge chelsea game but he got greedy and ended up with nothing for the sake of an extra 87 quid.


----------



## Guest

RS4 said:


> well done mate. I think i have have a small punt of united and spurs double then not bet again untill boxing day city to do liverpool


Ended up sticking it on roulette, £5 on red  turned £5 in to £40 and withdrew it

Good job too, the £5 was taken from my £17 bank balance which came from a £150 quickquid loan :lol:


----------



## Beats

There's a few tipsters on Facebook that do £10 to £1000 challenges in 10 bets a couple I follow have had a fair few attempts up over the past couple of months. I will post a link tomorrow at some point for anyone that wana to take a look.


----------



## SwAn1

lostwars said:


> 25
> 
> another good bet is 3 draws now considering 25% finish in draws it aint as hard as it seems, you clear at least *175/1* for the 3draws for a 5euro
> 
> start


What planet would 3 draw trebles ever equal that?


----------



## Beats

Tonight I fancy

Man U Win

Spurs v West Ham Draw

Sheff Wed Win


----------



## james90

SwAn1 said:


> What planet would 3 draw trebles ever equal that?


x2. I think the draw treble is a good bet i do it every now and then, you get around 40/1 for a draw treble.


----------



## kingdale

Might do a tenner double on spurs united if I get home in time to shove it on.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Might do a tenner double on spurs united if I get home in time to shove it on.


Spurs with no manager following a spanking at the weekend in a derby match? Dodgy mate


----------



## mattyhunt

Yeah terrible week for Spurs

Gone for:

Man Utd win

Spurs and West Ham both teams to score

PSG win

Real Madrid -2.5 asian handicap

Atletico Madrid -2.5 asian handicap

Over 2.5 goals Real Sociedad v Algeciras

Zulte-Waregem to win

Atletico Mineiro to win

25/1


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Spurs with no manager following a spanking at the weekend in a derby match? Dodgy mate


I think they will, west ham are horrific. But yeah you are right it is defo not a sure thing. Only putting it on if I can get home in time to get some beers and watch full game. Day off tomorrow and Stella will go down a treat!


----------



## Del Boy 01

@RS4 who are you backing tonight mate?


----------



## james90

Cant get much better for us Gooners, top of the league and Spurs having a mare :thumb:


----------



## Del Boy 01

james90 said:


> Cant get much better for us Gooners, top of the league and Spurs having a mare :thumb:


Bitter and proud? There's nothing better than seeing a rival doing shlt


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> I think they will, west ham are horrific. But yeah you are right it is defo not a sure thing. Only putting it on if I can get home in time to get some beers and watch full game. Day off tomorrow and Stella will go down a treat!


Hope you didnt get home intime and missed the bet lol

Hate to say it................................................................................

But I told you so lol


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> Yeah terrible week for Spurs
> 
> Gone for:
> 
> Man Utd win
> 
> Spurs and West Ham both teams to score
> 
> PSG win
> 
> Real Madrid -2.5 asian handicap
> 
> Atletico Madrid -2.5 asian handicap
> 
> Over 2.5 goals Real Sociedad v Algeciras
> 
> Zulte-Waregem to win
> 
> Atletico Mineiro to win
> 
> 25/1


Did this come in?


----------



## mattyhunt

Dizzee! said:


> Did this come in?


Nah had a right mare, only 4 of the results came in.

Will have a look to see what we have going on today and get something posted later


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Hope you didnt get home intime and missed the bet lol
> 
> Hate to say it................................................................................
> 
> But I told you so lol


I unfortunately made it home in time, they didn't half throw that game away. On the plus side it could end up a Manchester derby for the final. Would be a good game to watch if it happens.


----------



## mattyhunt

Not a great deal of football on today but here's what I'm going for

Lens to win (France league 2)

Valencia -1.5 Asian handicap (Spain - copa del ray)

Espanyol to win (Spain - copa del ray)

Grimsby v Kidderminster BTTS (English conference)

Ajax - half time/full time (Holland cup)

Bursaspor to win (Turkey cup)

Al Ahli Jeddah to win (4:45pm Saudi Arabia Premier league)

10/1 with Bet365


----------



## SwAn1

mattyhunt said:


> Not a great deal of football on today but here's what I'm going for
> 
> Lens to win (France league 2)
> 
> Valencia -1.5 Asian handicap (Spain - copa del ray)
> 
> Espanyol to win (Spain - copa del ray)
> 
> Grimsby v Kidderminster BTTS (English conference)
> 
> Ajax - half time/full time (Holland cup)
> 
> Bursaspor to win (Turkey cup)
> 
> Al Ahli Jeddah to win (4:45pm Saudi Arabia Premier league)
> 
> 10/1 with Bet365


I'm going to do this bet plus throw in England womens under 5's hop scotch team to beat Albania


----------



## mattyhunt

SwAn1 said:


> I'm going to do this bet plus throw in England womens under 5's hop scotch team to beat Albania


Odds aren't great enough on it, the Albanians have put in a lot of work over the summer


----------



## SwAn1

mattyhunt said:


> Odds aren't great enough on it, the Albanians have put in a lot of work over the summer


FPMSL!


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> Not a great deal of football on today but here's what I'm going for
> 
> Lens to win (France league 2)
> 
> Valencia -1.5 Asian handicap (Spain - copa del ray)
> 
> Espanyol to win (Spain - copa del ray)
> 
> Grimsby v Kidderminster BTTS (English conference)
> 
> Ajax - half time/full time (Holland cup)
> 
> Bursaspor to win (Turkey cup)
> 
> Al Ahli Jeddah to win (4:45pm Saudi Arabia Premier league)
> 
> 10/1 with Bet365


Thats a hefty mixture of bet types what makes you fancy all those?


----------



## Beats

Oh and whats an Asian handicap?


----------



## kingdale

Not betting related but what are people's thoughts on AVB getting fired? I think it's pretty harsh considering he had to sell his best player and rebuild a big part of the squad, don't think he was given enough time. Not like they were even far off 4th place.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Not betting related but what are people's thoughts on AVB getting fired? I think it's pretty harsh considering he had to sell his best player and rebuild a big part of the squad, don't think he was given enough time. Not like they were even far off 4th place.


very harsh! apart from thos big defeats he was winning a lot of games. Think his biggest mistake was signing Soldado and letting Defoe rot on the bench tbh


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i think it was harsh to sack AVB, as too rednapp.

AVB i think didnt have much say in any signings he got in the summer. i think it was baldini or whatever his name is calling the shots. i dont think AVB was allowed to manage

the board needs to back off and let the manager manage, a lesson for all clubs


----------



## SwAn1

safc49 said:


> i think it was harsh to sack AVB, as too rednapp.
> 
> AVB i think didnt have much say in any signings he got in the summer. i think it was baldini or whatever his name is calling the shots. i dont think AVB was allowed to manage
> 
> the board needs to back off and let the manager manage, a lesson for all clubs


Harry fcuked off didn't he, makes you wonder what goes on behind the closed doors


----------



## kingdale

My bets for the weekend are probably going to be these 3

£10 on Leeds, Oxford, newcastle all to win.

£10 on Everton, ****nal, man city, reading and wolves all to win.

£1 on Monaco, Norwich, Southampton, west brom, Brighton, leyton orient, chesterfield, juventus and Blackburn.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

SwAn1 said:


> Harry fcuked off didn't he, makes you wonder what goes on behind the closed doors


i think he was sacked for saying he'd like to manage england


----------



## SwAn1

kingdale said:


> My bets for the weekend are probably going to be these 3
> 
> £10 on Leeds, Oxford, newcastle all to win.
> 
> £10 on Everton, ****nal, man city, reading and wolves all to win.
> 
> £1 on Monaco, Norwich, Southampton, west brom, Brighton, leyton orient, chesterfield, juventus and Blackburn.


Blackburn are fooking gash away from home mate, I can see them dropping points


----------



## SwAn1

safc49 said:


> i think he was sacked for saying he'd like to manage england


Maybe. I think there was more to it than that. Harry spunks money left right and centre in the transfer market and I think that's where they fell out


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i havent even looked at the football yet, i'll pick mine maybe tomorrow or saturday morning

probably another audicious 12 or 14 timer


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

SwAn1 said:


> Maybe. I think there was more to it than that. Harry spunks money left right and centre in the transfer market and I think that's where they fell out


certainly possible, defo something not good going on in the boardroom


----------



## kingdale

SwAn1 said:


> Blackburn are fooking gash away from home mate, I can see them dropping points


I should probably stay away from the championship full stop, pretty unpredictable.


----------



## SwAn1

kingdale said:


> I should probably stay away from the championship full stop, pretty unpredictable.


Blackburn will go and stuff them 4-0 now


----------



## Beats

If any of you want a winning bet every week bet against my team 'Hearts' in the scottish prem were in administration and were playing a squad of all youth academy players. Were getting beat every week.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> My bets for the weekend are probably going to be these 3
> 
> £10 on Leeds, Oxford, newcastle all to win.
> 
> £10 on Everton, ****nal, man city, reading and wolves all to win.
> 
> £1 on Monaco, Norwich, Southampton, west brom, Brighton, leyton orient, chesterfield, juventus and Blackburn.


I'd back Yeovil instead of Blackburn. Their form is pretty good at the moment despite their place in the league. They've fvcked my bet up a few times in the last couple of weeks


----------



## kingdale

Might change the bet, not putting it on till tomorrow. Thinking about it Yeovil messed up a couple of bets for me in the last few weeks. The bigger bets never come in for me anyway.


----------



## Guest

Dizzee! said:


> If any of you want a winning bet every week bet against my team 'Hearts' in the scottish prem were in administration and were playing a squad of all youth academy players. Were getting beat every week.


I noticed this before, says you have -3 points? And you are playing Celtic next, who are first in the league?

Odds for Celtic, City, West Ham(vs. United), Sunderland are 25/1. I know United are favourites, but I'd be one happy man if I stuck a fiver on that and it came in  considering it


----------



## Guest

Used £8 of my £35 profit from my last win on

Barcelona

Celtic

Man City

It got matched as a welcome bonus to unibet, so £16 returns just over £35

Could do with this as a win


----------



## Beats

MattTwoWheels said:


> Used £8 of my £35 profit from my last win on
> 
> Barcelona
> 
> Celtic
> 
> Man City
> 
> It got matched as a welcome bonus to unibet, so £16 returns just over £35
> 
> Could do with this as a win


Who are Barca and city playing?

Celtic have my team at home like i said a few posts ago were in admin with a team of youngsters also they humped us 7-0 a couple weeks ago lol so Celtic are very safe bet!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

my bets for the weekend

first is £3 on for £67



next is £2 on for nearly £1900


----------



## AlexHealy

Not football, but Ospreys -2 are evens.


----------



## kingdale

Everyone use sky bet? £5 on Acca off odds of over 5/1 and get a free bet each week. If you don't use them defo worth using them just for that once a week.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Everyone use sky bet? £5 on Acca off odds of over 5/1 and get a free bet each week. If you don't use them defo worth using them just for that once a week.


I'm on this every week.

Put my free bet on a draw above 2.5 goals a few weeks ago and got £60.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> Everyone use sky bet? £5 on Acca off odds of over 5/1 and get a free bet each week. If you don't use them defo worth using them just for that once a week.


thanks for this

i just registered with ladbrokes to try my luck with them but i'll be registering with sky bet also for that reason


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> I'm on this every week.
> 
> Put my free bet on a draw above 2.5 goals a few weeks ago and got £60.


I always get carried away because the free bet isn't real money and stick it on too many teams.

What's everyone else biggest ever win? I won £170 from a tenner and stuck it all back on while I was on the dole and got £931, felt like I had won the lottery


----------



## kingdale

safc49 said:


> thanks for this
> 
> i just registered with ladbrokes to try my luck with them but i'll be registering with sky bet also for that reason


Think you get an instant free £5 bet no depost but I am not 100% on this but worth a look


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> I always get carried away because the free bet isn't real money and stick it on too many teams.
> 
> What's everyone else biggest ever win? I won £170 from a tenner and stuck it all back on while I was on the dole and got £931, felt like I had won the lottery


biggest bet ive ever won was 400 odd pound. predicted celtic and rangers corect scores. think one was 5-1 and the other 4 nil or something. a long time ago now

had a pound on it


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> I always get carried away because the free bet isn't real money and stick it on too many teams.
> 
> What's everyone else biggest ever win? I won £170 from a tenner and stuck it all back on while I was on the dole and got £931, felt like I had won the lottery


It's easy to get carried away. :lol:

That's a crazy win, I've set myself a goal of winning a £1k bet.

Biggest odds win was 88/1 - Cardiff to beat Leeds 4-0 but only had £2 on.

Biggest money win was £480 from £10.


----------



## AlexHealy

safc49 said:


> thanks for this
> 
> i just registered with ladbrokes to try my luck with them but i'll be registering with sky bet also for that reason


Make sure you opt in to the free bet club.


----------



## kingdale

Monaco losing, pretty relieved ladbrokes had no slips for European teams so had to take them and juve out. Also put a Newcastle derby double for a tenner on. In hope of some extra beer money for tomorrow. So I can make an even bigger bell end out of myself on the staff night out than usual.


----------



## Guest

Dizzee! said:


> Who are Barca and city playing?
> 
> Celtic have my team at home like i said a few posts ago were in admin with a team of youngsters also they humped us 7-0 a couple weeks ago lol so Celtic are very safe bet!


Getafe and some other [email protected] team lol


----------



## AlexHealy

AlexHealy said:


> Not football, but Ospreys -2 are evens.


£30 on this and got £60 back, Ospreys won by 3. :lol:


----------



## AlexHealy




----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


>


Negs to dizzee If it doesn't come in


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Negs to dizzee If it doesn't come in


Absolutely.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


>


you need to charge your battery mate 

good luck, i would need a big bottle of whiskey to settle my nerves putting 55 quid on a bet


----------



## AlexHealy

safc49 said:


> you need to charge your battery mate
> 
> good luck, i would need a big bottle of whiskey to settle my nerves putting 55 quid on a bet


On charge now. :lol:

It's all winnings from this week so if I lose, I never had it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

for today, my first bet with sky bet in hope my luck changes 



my £5 free bet went on liverpool to win 3-0 at 7/1

also had a free £5 bet for sky vegas which i got up to £23 playing roulette by betting my profits. last bet was £13 and lost so left it while i still had a free tenner in my account


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

liverpool to win 3 nil aint looking good, its already 3 nil ffs


----------



## strecharmstrong

safc49 said:


> anybody having any success at wining any football bets? i cant for the life of me win one :no:
> 
> i have villa in my bet today so that bet sure looks beat too
> 
> anybody fancy posting their tips here each week to try and clean out the bookies
> 
> this is the closest ive come, i usually only do quads but tried this for £610
> 
> View attachment 141787
> View attachment 141788


only worth doing if u follow football like a religion!!


----------



## AlexHealy

Celtic can go **** themselves.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> Celtic can go **** themselves.


unlucky mate


----------



## Zola

Simple treble... not much winnings but easy money


----------



## MyronGainz

Zola said:


> Simple treble... not much winnings but easy money


Smart betting there. Wish i got involved today but was busy.


----------



## m575

Zola said:


> Simple treble... not much winnings but easy money


I did the same but with paddy power. 5/1 for new customers with £10 limit. Was just printing money Really lol


----------



## Guest

Barca to win tomorrow settles my accumulator, £35 from 8 

Ignore that^ I mean if celtic win


----------



## AlexHealy

I'm not telling anyone bets beforehand anymore, I haven't won a single one that I've shared. :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> I'm not telling anyone bets beforehand anymore, I haven't won a single one that I've shared. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

my bet for today. nearly 9/1 with sky bet


----------



## Bullymason

Didn't get chance to get a bet on this morning but just checked the sides for Swansea v Everton this afternoon.

Put a few quid on Everton. Without Michu and Dyer playing should be a win for Everton! Not a big bet but should come good.


----------



## AlexHealy

Won a 6/1 double proving that keeping bets quiet is the way forward. :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> Won a 6/1 double proving that keeping bets quiet is the way forward. :lol:


NEVER!! share and share alike


----------



## AlexHealy

safc49 said:


> NEVER!! share and share alike


But then they lose. :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> But then they lose. :lol:


lol

i need madrid and psg to win for my first bet of the season


----------



## ar4i

Here are my few bets this month, specially proud of today's winnings.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

fcukin PSG, cvnts


----------



## Guest

What a SCAM!

Bet my £8 which was doubled to 16, won £34 it tells me I have to bet it until I win £80 before I can withdraw it

Bet on a spanish team 4th in the league to beat 19th, they smashed it

Bet the £49 I won on Real Madrid to beat Valencia, bagged a 81st minute goal to win 3-2 

Just withdrew £80, got 2.20 to put on a ridiculous accumulator! Up about £160 in the last two weeks and I rarely deposit more than a fiver


----------



## Guest

Liverpool are on form but I'm not too confident with that one :no:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MattTwoWheels said:


> View attachment 142697
> 
> 
> Liverpool are on form but I'm not too confident with that one :no:


being an ****nal fan i hope a fcuk your right. if we dont win the league id rather liverpool win it than the manchester clubs or chelsea


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> being an ****nal fan i hope a fcuk your right. if we dont win the league id rather liverpool win it than the manchester clubs or chelsea


City's home form is incredible this season, doubt they'll lose vs. Liverpool


----------



## kingdale

My £10 double on Newcastle and derby was my only winner this weekend for £32.50 which all went on Stella Saturday night.

Just stuck my Boxing Day bets on.

£3 on derby, man city, ****nal, man utd. Pays £28.79.

£1 Chelsea, Leicester, Wigan, Ipswich, Southampton, QPR. Pays £56.07

£1 Everton, spurs, man utd, derby, Newcastle, Dundee, burnley, QPR. Pays £161.20

Have a free £5 bet which I'll shove on Chelsea and have a flutter on roulette if it wins.

Sort of looking forward to getting New Years out of the way and back on my diet drank my self silly this month.


----------



## DappaDonDave

safc49 said:


> fcukin PSG, cvnts


I had a similar bet,

Madrid, Inter, Bilbao and PSG to win...all but PSG  ...thought they were a dead cert as well lol...nevermind

MUGS GAME


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

had a free £5 bet so put it on ****nal, Akhisar Belediyespor and Bursaspor Kulubu

pays £45.88


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> had a free £5 bet so put it on ****nal, Akhisar Belediyespor and Bursaspor Kulubu
> 
> pays £45.88


I've got a free bet too, I'm debating doing the same but I know fvck all about the Turkish league


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> I've got a free bet too, I'm debating doing the same but I know fvck all about the Turkish league


either do i mate. i just picked the 3 home teams.

probably better not knowing anything about any league, pure luck getting a bet up the days, no sure bet


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> either do i mate. i just picked the 3 home teams.
> 
> probably better not knowing anything about any league, pure luck getting a bet up the days, no sure bet


Fvck it, hopefully Christmas might come early cause I'm due a bit of luck


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> Fvck it, hopefully Christmas might come early cause *I'm due a bit of luck*


ive been saying that this last 3 or 4 years lol


----------



## Inapsine

big accumalator


----------



## Del Boy 01

Inapsine said:


> View attachment 142741
> 
> 
> big accumalator


Nice odds them


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> ive been saying that this last 3 or 4 years lol


Same, I had 3 wins in one weeks a few months back and haven't won since


----------



## Inapsine

EFC said:


> Nice odds them


Yes but theres a couple of big asks on there lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Inapsine said:


> Yes but theres a couple of big asks on there lol


Just a few haha


----------



## Inapsine

DappaDonDave said:


> I had a similar bet,
> 
> Madrid, Inter, Bilbao and PSG to win...all but PSG  ...thought they were a dead cert as well lol...nevermind
> 
> MUGS GAME


yeo let me down on a quad, nearly covered my ass when psg where 1-0 up really should of done!


----------



## kingdale

Can't see Liverpool beating city, I think they will win every home game this season.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Celtic can go **** themselves.


I told you they would beat us lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

well fcuk you @rsenal :double ****: :thumbdown: :cursing:


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> well fcuk you @rsenal :double ****: :thumbdown: :cursing:


Fvcking let downs


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> Fvcking let downs


im an @rsenal fan too, ffs


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> im an @rsenal fan too, ffs


One rule I've learnt is to never back your own team. I wouldn't of been ar5ed about the draw if the game was good but it was an absolute snore fest :death:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> One rule I've learnt is to never back your own team. I wouldn't of been ar5ed about the draw if the game was good but it was an absolute snore fest :death:


poor match mate, only 1 talking point is lampard hit the bar


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> poor match mate, only 1 talking point is lampard hit the bar


I'm glad I kept flicking over to the darts then :lol:

No football now till Boxing Day god knows how I'm gonna cope haha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> I'm glad I kept flicking over to the darts then :lol:
> 
> No football now till Boxing Day god knows how I'm gonna cope haha


lol, watching the darts now myself. isnt christmas great


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> lol, watching the darts now myself. isnt christmas great


Can't beat it mate. There's nothing better than beers, nibbles and Xmas tv


----------



## paulow

had quite a bit of success with football accumulators, best one i ever won returned just over 2k from £25. started compound betting now which is where ill start with a small stake like a tenner and bet on something which is almost certain, something with odds of around 1.10, (usually place these bets inplay). do this 50 times in a row and you'll have over 1k as long as u keep betting ur entire winnings from the previous bet. remember these are very safe bets, i usually do around 5 a day so can get it done within a couple weeks. only just started this but furthest ive gone is upto bet 31, had just over £200 from my tenner i started with when i lost it all!


----------



## m575

Shoulda put 50 on no goal at 12/1 like my mate told me to


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

paulow said:


> had quite a bit of success with football accumulators, best one i ever won returned just over 2k from £25. started compound betting now which is where ill start with a small stake like a tenner and bet on something which is almost certain, something with odds of around 1.10, (usually place these bets inplay). do this 50 times in a row and you'll have over 1k as long as u keep betting ur entire winnings from the previous bet. *remember these are very safe bets*, i usually do around 5 a day so can get it done within a couple weeks. only just started this but furthest ive gone is upto bet 31, had just over £200 from my tenner i started with when i lost it all!


worth a try but unfortunately theres no such thing as a safe bet


----------



## paulow

safc49 said:


> worth a try but unfortunately theres no such thing as a safe bet


fair point cos the bet that let me down was over 0.5 goals in the leeds barnsley game... was sure there would be at least a goal in that game.. but i still think this is worth a go, pretty fun way of betting and stops me from wasting it on long shot accumulators... those £5 stakes add up over a week


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> I told you they would beat us lol


I expected it by more though lol.

I needed 3 goals and the ****s couldn't even do that.


----------



## DappaDonDave

follow @upthestakes on twitter, he's provided a triple and a double win this weekend alone. He tends to give low odds stacked bets, you can use the to get risky if you see something in play that can bump up the odds on the double/triple.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

bet for boxing day, 25.48/1 odds


----------



## kingdale

If one of my bets wins Boxing Day think ill shove it all back on a treble or quad for the weekend.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest

Orient are going to bust a few accys today.


----------



## Mark2021

Got

Man utd

Everton

Chelsea

****nal

Newcastle

Tottenham


----------



## Guest

Fcuking mugs game. Shocking lol.

Last kick of the game at Bury.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Spawn of Haney said:


> Fcuking mugs game. Shocking lol.
> 
> Last kick of the game at Bury.


Im raging at S****horpe too man. ****ers


----------



## Guest

Not my money but my picks.

Actually feel sick as if it was.

I've not gambled in 2 years, going to stop picking them for our kid, treading on dangerous water.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Fuming! Everton, Orient, Oxford and Spurs can fvck off! :cursing:


----------



## Del Boy 01

Still got this one, hopefully this one might come in. £20 will pay for my taxis


----------



## Guest

EFC said:


> Fuming! Everton, Orient, Oxford and Spurs can fvck off! :cursing:


Orient won mate


----------



## Del Boy 01

Spawn of Haney said:


> Orient won mate


Ohhh :lol:

They've been really good this season, hope they get promoted


----------



## DappaDonDave

May I suggest you follow upthestakes on twitter, just landed me another triple today

Utd to win

Brentford to win

City and Liverpool both teams to score.


----------



## kingdale

This weekends bets

£2 on hull, ****nal, spurs and west brom all to win both teams to score returns £910.

£30 man city, ****nal, man utd, derby, Leicester all to win returns £330

£5 Liverpool, man city, west brom, fleet wood, Everton and spurs to win returns £300 and something forgot what.

Please one of these win then I can have a messy New Years then crack on with dieting afterwards.


----------



## kingdale

Tempted to stick some on Mackay to be next west brom manager. Talks stopped with a guy who sounded like it was a yes shortly after Mackay got sacked from Cardiff.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

not football but put a fiver on gary anderson to get to the final in the darts. 16/1

plays MVG next though


----------



## DappaDonDave

Gaz' v Bursaspor BTTS

Man Utd WIN

Villa v Swan DRAW

The triple is roughly 9/1

Courtesy of up the stakes


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

DappaDonDave said:


> Gaz' v Bursaspor BTTS
> 
> Man Utd WIN
> 
> Villa v Swan DRAW
> 
> The triple is roughly 9/1
> 
> *Courtesy of up the stakes*


i forgot to follow that and ive just done my bet

first bet i think was 29/1 and the second was 111/1


----------



## Ben_Dover

Today I have done

Man U -1

Man C -3

Hull draw

28-1


----------



## DappaDonDave

I had Villa to draw, utd and city to win. Nice little treble. Didn't cover my loss on the other bets though.

If Derby and Colchester win tomorrow i'm on a quad for a nice profit!


----------



## SwAn1

I have a ten pound treble on

Newcastle

Liverpool

Blackburn

Pays about £240, but it wont win so its immaterial lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Not sure who to back to today

A little heads up on everton - Howard and Barry are suspended, Jags is meant to be out the squad and I've not heard anything about Baines playing


----------



## Del Boy 01

Gone for

Chelsea, ****nal, Spurs @ 13/2

Leicester, Derby, Notts Forest @ 13/2

Wolves, Brentford, Peterborough @ 7/1

Chesterfield, Oxford, Rochdale @ 13/2

Stuck £2 on each hope to cover some of my recent losses.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Celtic, forest, brentford and derby for me

Along with Liverpool and Everton games BTTS and brentford to win.

Flipped £15 into £85 so happy days! £70 withdrawn immediately


----------



## Del Boy 01

DappaDonDave said:


> Celtic, forest, brentford and derby for me
> 
> Along with Liverpool and Everton games BTTS and brentford to win.
> 
> Flipped £15 into £85 so happy days! £70 withdrawn immediately


Jammy cnut :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

DappaDonDave said:


> Celtic, forest, brentford and derby for me
> 
> Along with Liverpool and Everton games BTTS and brentford to win.
> 
> Flipped £15 into £85 so happy days! £70 withdrawn immediately


 :thumb:


----------



## kingdale

kingdale said:


> This weekends bets
> 
> £30 man city, ****nal, man utd, derby, Leicester all to win returns £330
> 
> Please one of these win then I can have a messy New Years then crack on with dieting afterwards.


It came in! Going to be a good New Year's Eve can actually not wait.


----------



## DappaDonDave

kingdale said:


> It came in! Going to be a good New Year's Eve can actually not wait.


Congrats! As an ****nal fan, i could not have bet on that game, ever since Newcastle came back from 4-0 down!

Have a good new year, i'm waying up whether I should put the £70 away or blow it on Forza 5 lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> It came in! Going to be a good New Year's Eve can actually not wait.


sheeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :beer:


----------



## kingdale

DappaDonDave said:


> Congrats! As an ****nal fan, i could not have bet on that game, ever since Newcastle came back from 4-0 down!
> 
> Have a good new year, i'm waying up whether I should put the £70 away or blow it on Forza 5 lol


I was at work so didn't get to see this one, was it any good? I have never saved a penny in my life so I am always going to go with blow it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> I was at work so didn't get to see this one, was it any good? I have never saved a penny in my life so I am always going to go with blow it.


first half wasnt the greatest but the game sure livened up in the 2nd half. ar$enal just about won. they made a few chances but so did newcastle. both hit the woodwork


----------



## PHMG

DappaDonDave said:


> Congrats! As an ****nal fan, i could not have bet on that game, ever since Newcastle came back from 4-0 down!
> 
> Have a good new year, i'm waying up whether I should put the £70 away or blow it on Forza 5 lol


Its got to be forza 5...everytime. you lucky bastard!


----------



## kingdale

New Year's Day bets

£5 free bet on Newcastle, derby, Blackpool. Returns £74.

£10 man city, Chelsea, Everton, Leicester. Returns £110.

Was considering taking out Chelsea and sticking £100 on the treble but decided against.


----------



## DappaDonDave

PHMG said:


> Its got to be forza 5...everytime. you lucky bastard!


@upthestakes does it again with a single today. I've teamed that with Benfica to win tonight, fingers crossed.


----------



## rb79

as it happenes ive just won £1285 on a lucky15 football bet... had villa to finish 1-1 Cardiff 2-2 and westbrom 3-3 also had man city to win 3-0 but they let me down. if they had come in too ide have pocketed around £17000. but they didn't so I got £1285 for the first 3. 15p bet x 15 (lucky15) cost me £2.25


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

rb79 said:


> as it happenes ive just won £1285 on a lucky15 football bet... had villa to finish 1-1 Cardiff 2-2 and westbrom 3-3 also had man city to win 3-0 but they let me down. if they had come in too ide have pocketed around £17000. but they didn't so I got £1285 for the first 3. 15p bet x 15 (lucky15) cost me £2.25


nice touch mate


----------



## kingdale

safc49 said:


> nice touch mate


You got any bets on for New Years mate?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> You got any bets on for New Years mate?


not yet mate but will do. probably pick it tomorrow while im sober lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Another little win with a free bet


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> View attachment 143067
> 
> 
> Another little win with a free bet


FFS keep that phone charged


----------



## lostwars

put brechin in my bet the wk end b/c starnrear was called off big mistake

norwich +1 goal v utd to draw

palace same bet v city to draw

luton town -1

and bolton won at last too

brechin cost me around 2k by losing for a 5 euro bet

its a cruel ****in game

plus linesman ****ed me and lpool over verus man city,id a ton down on liverpool to win

at least there are no big team left to come to anfield, plus weve a few tasty players coming in in january watch this space

also anelka does a supposed upside nazi salute who cares the zionsts have us all in there pockets, give palestine there country and east jerusalem as ther capital and wedf have no more **** about it, i refuse to buy israeli goods and there medicinces were put in my bag the wkend i told the girl get that **** outa my bag and give me a european brand that isnt building a wall that puts the berlin wall to shame

jews and zionists should own upto there blantant racism so i can at least enjoy me ****in football in peace, bastards wants to induce my sleeping tablets now, get the fcuk, rant over


----------



## DappaDonDave

Newcastle to win

Sunderland and villa to draw.

Double returns 9/1 or here abouts

Utd to win

Swansea and city - BTTS

Rotherham and Coventry - BTTS

I also added to that Liverpool to win

And a final long shot at roughly 50/1

Chelsea, Everton and Utd all to win and BTTS

GOOD LUCK, BET WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE

Oh and try - Leicester, leyton orient, Liverpool and ****nal to win


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

lostwars said:


> put brechin in my bet the wk end b/c starnrear was called off big mistake
> 
> norwich +1 goal v utd to draw
> 
> palace same bet v city to draw
> 
> luton town -1
> 
> and bolton won at last too
> 
> brechin cost me around 2k by losing for a 5 euro bet
> 
> its a cruel ****in game
> 
> plus linesman ****ed me and lpool over verus man city,id a ton down on liverpool to win
> 
> at least there are no big team left to come to anfield, plus weve a few tasty players coming in in january watch this space
> 
> also anelka does a supposed upside nazi salute who cares the zionsts have us all in there pockets, give palestine there country and east jerusalem as ther capital and wedf have no more **** about it, i refuse to buy israeli goods and there medicinces were put in my bag the wkend i told the girl get that **** outa my bag and give me a european brand that isnt building a wall that puts the berlin wall to shame
> 
> jews and zionists should own upto there blantant racism so i can at least enjoy me ****in football in peace, bastards wants to induce my sleeping tablets now, get the fcuk, rant over


unlucky mate


----------



## Del Boy 01

DappaDonDave said:


> Newcastle to win
> 
> Sunderland and villa to draw.
> 
> Double returns 9/1 or here abouts
> 
> Utd to win
> 
> Swansea and city - BTTS
> 
> Rotherham and Coventry - BTTS
> 
> I also added to that Liverpool to win
> 
> And a final long shot at roughly 50/1
> 
> Chelsea, Everton and Utd all to win and BTTS
> 
> GOOD LUCK, BET WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE
> 
> Oh and try - Leicester, leyton orient, Liverpool and ****nal to win


The orient game is postponed I think


----------



## Del Boy 01

The main bet for tomorrow


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

think i'll just copy someones bet off here


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> think i'll just copy someones bet off here


Go for it mate, I'd like a slice of the winnings if you choose mine :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> Go for it mate, I'd like a slice of the winnings if you choose mine :lol:


i did copy yours  but i added ****nal to be greedy


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> i did copy yours  but i added ****nal to be greedy
> 
> View attachment 143095


Cnut. I expect a tenner if it comes in


----------



## Del Boy 01

Decided to do a couple of the coral enhanced trebles, stuck 2 quid on each

City, United, Chelsea - 11/2

****nal, Leicester, Brentford - 11/2

Chesterfield, S****horpe, Fleetwood - 15/2

QPR, Leicester, Burnley - 9/2


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

EFC said:


> Cnut. I expect a tenner if it comes in


 :lol:


----------



## MyronGainz

safc49 said:


> i did copy yours  but i added ****nal to be greedy
> 
> View attachment 143095


I like the look of that a lot!!

I may go small today, if at all.

****nal, Liverpool and both teams to score in soton vs chelski. Odds of 1.7/1. Cheeky 20 on it maybe


----------



## Prince Adam

Can see Newcastle and Everton spoiling some bets today!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MyronGainz said:


> I like the look of that a lot!!
> 
> *
> I may go small today, if at all*.
> 
> ****nal, Liverpool and both teams to score in soton vs chelski. Odds of 1.7/1. Cheeky *20 on it* maybe


thats a big bet to me


----------



## MyronGainz

safc49 said:


> thats a big bet to me


Haha it used to be massive for me. I accumulated 100 quid from starting of with a fiver in my sky account. I was going ith a fiver bets until i got to 40 quid. Then ramped it up to 10-15 quid and after 80 i placed my first 20 quid bet.

I meant small in terms of odds though. I tend to find large accumulators fck me over and it's always one result. I tend to find doubles or trebles do me best


----------



## AlexHealy

I agree on doubles/trebles - odds are less, but for a good reason.

A couple of postponements today.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Prince Adam said:


> Can see Newcastle and Everton spoiling some bets today!


Everton? Don't be silly mate :lol:

Edit - in all seriousness there's no Distin or Jagielka which could mean goals galore


----------



## Prince Adam

Anyone else like to back draws?

I always have a 6 fold of draws returns 1000/1.

Had 4/6 three times this season. Sooner or later I'll nail it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Prince Adam said:


> Anyone else like to back draws?
> 
> I always have a 6 fold of draws returns 1000/1.
> 
> Had 4/6 three times this season. Sooner or later I'll nail it


nah mate rarely. i think about it a lot but usually end up pulling out of it


----------



## Del Boy 01

Only just found out Chesterfield v Northampton is postponed :cursing:


----------



## Prince Adam

Prince Adam said:


> Can see Newcastle and Everton spoiling some bets today!


Oh


----------



## Del Boy 01

Prince Adam said:


> Oh


Alright calm down. I'm pretty sure you watched the game and would agree the Everton deserved the three points?


----------



## Prince Adam

EFC said:


> Alright calm down. I'm pretty sure you watched the game and would agree the Everton deserved the three points?


Lol

no had 5 live on tho.

Hard place to go away to TBH.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Just had a little shock when I seen my coral account forgot to put the QPR, Leicester and Burnley treble in acca tracker - boooooooom


----------



## Del Boy 01

Prince Adam said:


> Lol
> 
> no had 5 live on tho.
> 
> Hard place to go away to TBH.


Your right there, according to the commentators they have the best home record in the league. If I knew that I defiantly would of risked it haha


----------



## Prince Adam

Wolves and Derby ruined my accy.

My draws were off the mark too, 2/6.


----------



## DappaDonDave

DappaDonDave said:


> Newcastle to win
> 
> Sunderland and villa to draw.
> 
> Double returns 9/1 or here abouts
> 
> Utd to win
> 
> Swansea and city - BTTS
> 
> Rotherham and Coventry - BTTS
> 
> I also added to that Liverpool to win
> 
> And a final long shot at roughly 50/1
> 
> Chelsea, Everton and Utd all to win and BTTS
> 
> GOOD LUCK, BET WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD TO LOSE
> 
> Oh and try - Leicester, leyton orient, Liverpool and ****nal to win


Well the first one didn't come in and neither did the long shot. But Leiscester, Liverpool and ****nal saved me and the Utd game still to play on the remaining bet. If that comes in i've made about £10...better than a nut kick!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Well done to anyone who backed spurs today, seen them at 4/1 somewhere


----------



## Inapsine

West brom destroyed my accumalators. Cashed out the other early before the man utd game, thank god! Football profits today a staggering £15


----------



## Del Boy 01

Inapsine said:


> West brom destroyed my accumalators. Cashed out the other early before the man utd game, thank god! Football profits today a staggering £15


Ey £15 is better than nothing. I'm on £22 today so far the first time in a long time I've made back to back profits


----------



## Inapsine

EFC said:


> Ey £15 is better than nothing. I'm on £22 today so far the first time in a long time I've made back to back profits


oh no this is rare for me all my accumalators normally between £100-£1200


----------



## Del Boy 01

Inapsine said:


> oh no this is rare for me all my accumalators normally between £100-£1200


Haha fair enough then mate, I wouldn't mind a £1200 win every now and then


----------



## Inapsine

EFC said:


> Haha fair enough then mate, I wouldn't mind a £1200 win every now and then


What I meant is I make up accumalators to those odds, they never come through!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Inapsine said:


> What I meant is I make up accumalators to those odds, they never come through!


Haha oh right I get you now


----------



## DappaDonDave

Crazy lol I'd rather double up than go for one of those long shot bets


----------



## MyronGainz

Didn't place my bet in the end. Thank feck as Jay Rodriguez missed 2 sitters.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Today's bets are done, hopefully there won't be any cupsets as per usual

Brighton, Wigan, Leeds and Watford all to win. Fiver returns around £65

Villa, Everton, Southampton and Newcastle all to win. £3 returns £18

Exeter, Newport, Torquay and Wycombe all to win. £2 returns around £45


----------



## Prince Adam

****nal

Doncaster

Newcastle

Norwich

Nottingham forest

Port Vale

£5 returns £190.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

im late posting mine. tried a treble for a change of luck


----------



## kingdale

Man city messed up my bet today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> Man city messed up my bet today


sh1t 1 mate, villa down 1-0 already ffs


----------



## kingdale

safc49 said:


> sh1t 1 mate, villa down 1-0 already ffs


Reckon there will be a few upsets and plenty of bets messed up this weekend.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> Reckon there will be a few upsets and plenty of bets messed up this weekend.


early signs are looking like it mate


----------



## AlexHealy

I wish I got on this tip..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> I wish I got on this tip..


that would have been tasty


----------



## MyronGainz

Tomorrow Juve are playing Roma at home.

Now Roma seem to be flying high yet are 4/1 to win. Is there any reason for this that any of you guys know off?


----------



## AlexHealy

Juve are top by 5 points and have won all previous 8 league games, as well as being at home.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Had 3 teams win out of a predicted 12. Possibly my worst result ever


----------



## MyronGainz

AlexHealy said:


> Juve are top by 5 points and have won all previous 8 league games, as well as being at home.


Ah it seems Roma have hit a bit of a blip (3 draws in their last 5 I think). However, still unbeaten. Now I may fancy a bit of Roma Win or Draw here.

Thanks for the reply btw


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> Had 3 teams win out of a predicted 12. Possibly my worst result ever


Any on today mate?


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Any on today mate?


None yet mate, I completely forgot about today's games. Have you?


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> None yet mate, I completely forgot about today's games. Have you?


Just placed a speculative 5/1 5 fold accy

Chelsea

Liverpool

Sunderland

Celtic

Roma Win or Draw (this boosted the odds and will proably be the downfall lol)

Famous last words here but there were lots of cupsets yesterday but I just dont see them happening today


----------



## 25081

More than 1.5 goals in the first half of Utd V Swansea @ 6/4. Bosh.


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Just placed a speculative 5/1 5 fold accy
> 
> Chelsea
> 
> Liverpool
> 
> Sunderland
> 
> Celtic
> 
> Roma Win or Draw (this boosted the odds and will proably be the downfall lol)
> 
> Famous last words here but there were lots of cupsets yesterday but I just dont see them happening today


Looks like a good bet in theory, I don't think I'm gonna risk it today. What's your stake ?


----------



## Del Boy 01

Forest with the first upset of the day


----------



## m575

What happened to the hammers? Lol


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> Forest with the first upset of the day


Mate Forest were favourites before the game according to sky bet.

10 quid mate.


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Mate Forest were favourites before the game according to sky bet.
> 
> 10 quid mate.


It's looking good so far, both Sunderland an Chelsea are winning I think


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> It's looking good so far, both Sunderland an Chelsea are winning I think


Sunderland won and Chelsea should win (2 up with 8 to play). I've just seen your location. Your boys need to sort it out mate! Any stream for it?


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Sunderland won and Chelsea should win (2 up with 8 to play). I've just seen your location. Your boys need to sort it out mate! Any stream for it?


My boys? Fvck off I'm a blue mate :lol:

There isn't any at all, I've had a nightmare trying to find one. Apperently the FA sold the rights to the game so the games not on tv


----------



## Del Boy 01

ShaneB said:


> More than 1.5 goals in the first half of Utd V Swansea @ 6/4. Bosh.


I should of listened to you mg:


----------



## MyronGainz

ShaneB said:


> More than 1.5 goals in the first half of Utd V Swansea @ 6/4. Bosh.


Well done! Should have jumped in on this as well


----------



## 25081

Del Boy 01 said:


> I should of listened to you mg:


Took the same bet in the Barca game at 4/5 and that came in too. Even counting the £10 I wasted on the man city game yesterday, that's a healthy profit for this weekend!


----------



## Beats

Thinking putting a fiver on Wellbeck next goal


----------



## kingdale

I put a fiver on Chelsea, Celtic, united and juve but thinking united might balls it up for me.


----------



## MyronGainz

kingdale said:


> I put a fiver on Chelsea, Celtic, united and juve but thinking united might balls it up for me.


I now hope Juve balls it up for you also :tt2:


----------



## kingdale

MyronGainz said:


> I now hope Juve balls it up for you also :tt2:


They could do. Welsh teams have messed up so many accumulators for me this season.


----------



## MyronGainz

kingdale said:


> They could do. Welsh teams have messed up so many accumulators for me this season.


This could be my first accy which turns in that involves more then 3 teams!

Edit: Annnnnnnddddd Juve score fuk!!


----------



## dave-taff89

Thanks for Dundee utd to equalise in the 90th minute and a poor United performance that cost me a £420 win on a 8 fold accumulator. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## kingdale

Think I need to chuck in an outsider, backing favourites served me well last season but not doing as well with it now.


----------



## kingdale

dave-taff89 said:


> Thanks for Dundee utd to equalise in the 90th minute and a poor United performance that cost me a £420 win on a 8 fold accumulator. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


It's an awful feeling ain't it, had Swansea lose me about £230 by giving away a penalty at the end in the Europa league.


----------



## dave-taff89

It is pal, but that's football! And it does make you wonder that some games are rigged like in the Italian division. There's been a recent scandal too! Can't win unless you get a useful tip from a Singaporean/Chinese crime syndicate.


----------



## Guest

I stopped betting on italian games back in the day, stopped me from winning a fortune.


----------



## Del Boy 01

The beers are on me :beer:


----------



## ar4i

10 or 15 bet got me £120


----------



## Del Boy 01

ar4i said:


> 10 or 15 bet got me £120


Lucky [email protected]!


----------



## AlexHealy

What's up with betting on **** odds?


----------



## Del Boy 01

AlexHealy said:


> What's up with betting on **** odds?


There's less risk


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> There's less risk


In theory there is but unless it's a lump it's never worth it.


----------



## AlexHealy

On SkyBet you can do correct score grouping..

Take Man City v West Ham..










Profit if either comes in, you'd only lose if Man City don't win or score more than 4.


----------



## Del Boy 01

AlexHealy said:


> On SkyBet you can do correct score grouping..
> 
> Take Man City v West Ham..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profit if either comes in, you'd only lose if Man City don't win or score more than 4.


I like the look of that but even if city out a weaker squad out there's always the possibility of them winning 4/5-0


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> I like the look of that but even if city out a weaker squad out there's always the possibility of them winning 4/5-0


I'm thinking that but I guess there has to be some risk.


----------



## Beats

Where do you guys get your stats from?

Cant see the mighty hammers getting pumped 4/5 - nil again surely not twice in the space of a few days lol


----------



## AlexHealy

www.soccerstats.com


----------



## Del Boy 01

What's everyone's opinion on this?


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> View attachment 143387
> 
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on this?


Like the look of that but Im a bit dodgy about the minus 2

West ham couldnt score in a brothel with a pocket full of 20's but I have a feeling big sam will have 11 behind the ball tonight not risking a big loss again


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Like the look of that but Im a bit dodgy about the minus 2
> 
> West ham couldnt score in a brothel with a pocket full of 20's but I have a feeling big sam will have 11 behind the ball tonight not risking a big loss again


I agree with with you there with the -2 like but I think west ham will end up crumbling in the second half with the pressure and concede a few.

Also City are sh1te away, so they might think [email protected] them tonight and guarentee they qualify for the final


----------



## DappaDonDave

Madrid to win

Ute n Sunderland btts

Halifax v Salisbury - over 2.5 goals

Boston v Workington - Boston to win


----------



## AlexHealy

Halifax game is off.


----------



## Del Boy 01

RS4 said:


> A.Madrid win
> 
> Barca - 1
> 
> City -1


Your a bit late now, I've stuck tonight's bet on


----------



## Del Boy 01

RS4 said:


> Well good luck mate. Im thinking city 3-0 or 3-1.


Me too, I thought the City game tonight... Gutted :mellow:


----------



## 25081

Lincoln (at home) win tonight is better than evens... I stuck a tenner on.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I hope no ones got money on United :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> I hope no ones got money on United :lol: :lol: :lol:


Got then in my free £5 bet accumulator, going to back them to lose this weekend.


----------



## 25081

My Lincoln bet is looking good at 2-0 up at the half. Think I'm gonna put a cheeky £5 on utd to come back and win depending on the odds. Maybe a draw no bet...

I've also got a tenner on more than 2.5 goals in the Shrewsbury game. Need 2 in the second half.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Got then in my free £5 bet accumulator, going to back them to lose this weekend.


That sounds like a good idea, they've got Swansea again this weekend lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

ShaneB said:


> My Lincoln bet is looking good at 2-0 up at the half. Think I'm gonna put a cheeky £5 on utd to come back and win depending on the odds. Maybe a draw no bet...
> 
> I've also got a tenner on more than 2.5 goals in the Shrewsbury game. Need 2 in the second half.


I wish I backed them now, what was the odds for the Lincoln win?


----------



## 25081

Del Boy 01 said:


> I wish I backed them now, what was the odds for the Lincoln win?


31/20 when I put it on. Really good odds.

I've just got Man U win draw no bet @2/1 too! Great odds in my opinion!


----------



## kingdale

Thinking of doing a fiver on Swansea, Leeds, derby. Will be good odds on that and could come in.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Thinking of doing a fiver on Swansea, Leeds, derby. Will be good odds on that and could come in.


I can imagine them being good odds. Not sure about derby though, they're playing Leicester at home and are on good form I think


----------



## Del Boy 01

ShaneB said:


> 31/20 when I put it on. Really good odds.
> 
> I've just got Man U win draw no bet @2/1 too! Great odds in my opinion!


2/1 is good, united are usually jammy and concede late in games like this


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> I can imagine them being good odds. Not sure about derby though, they're playing Leicester at home and are on good form I think


Yeah they are playing them. Going to start sticking some outsiders on each week now. So many upsets this season it is unreal.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i gave the football a miss tonight. i put my free £5 bet on virtual horse racing.....that got stuffed too lol

this gambling is fcuking hard :crying:


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> i gave the football a miss tonight. i put my free £5 bet on virtual horse racing.....that got stuffed too lol
> 
> this gambling is fcuking hard :crying:


Hardwork indeed, I think I'm finally starting to master the art


----------



## DappaDonDave

DappaDonDave said:


> Madrid to win
> 
> Ute n Sunderland btts
> 
> Halifax v Salisbury - over 2.5 goals
> 
> Boston v Workington - Boston to win


#tipster


----------



## Gary29

What the **** is happening to man utd?! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Del Boy 01

@RS4 how much did you have on athletico cause they've just conceded in the 93rd :cursing:


----------



## DappaDonDave

Last minute of the game and it goes 1-1 FFS LOL mugs game


----------



## DappaDonDave

RS4 said:


> Just seen that, went with £250 just before kick off at 11/10. Joke conceding a late goal like that
> 
> I wont even bother with tomorrow football now as the odds are poor unless doing barca and city -2 and i dont fancy city -2. they could win 3-1


Considering the possession stats, they were lucky. ****ed me off though!


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Thinking of doing a fiver on Swansea, Leeds, derby. Will be good odds on that and could come in.


I wouldn't bet on Leeds, I can't see us winning away to Sheff Wed.


----------



## AlexHealy

Requested odds from William Hill on Leeds to win the Premier League before Liverpool do, they came back with....

9/1. :|


----------



## Del Boy 01

After last nights upset I couldn't be ar5ed betting but I ended up placing this


----------



## Del Boy 01

AlexHealy said:


> Requested odds from William Hill on Leeds to win the Premier League before Liverpool do, they came back with....
> 
> 9/1. :|


How do you go about requesting odds?


----------



## 25081

By the way, I put 2 or more goals in the first half of the man city game and Barca game (singles, £20 on each, just worse than evens). City has just come in. Come on Barca game!


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> How do you go about requesting odds?


I did it on Twitter, I had to speak to @footy_joe

His name is Joe Crilly.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Where do you guys get your stats from?
> 
> Cant see the mighty hammers getting pumped 4/5 - nil again surely not twice in the space of a few days lol


I'm never taking tips off you again :lol:


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'm never taking tips off you again :lol:


Haha well I did say I can't see then getting pumped '4/5 nill' it was 6 so technically I was right haha

I won 4 quid lol had a quid on negredo Gomez double and Gomez didn't start so got a single on negredo and won a whopping 4 quid had a 4 fold man city -1 fiorentina -1 st ettiene win and Roma -1 tomorrow c'mon the Roma!!


----------



## Zola

Treble for the weekend

Liverpool

Man city

Chelsea

10 lifts 46


----------



## kingdale

Zola said:


> Treble for the weekend
> 
> Liverpool
> 
> Man city
> 
> Chelsea
> 
> 10 lifts 46


I plan on doing the same bet


----------



## Beats

That treble sound like a sure thing but almost certain Hull will scratch a draw to ruin it or something lol


----------



## Beats

Waiting on Roma -1 tonight for a cheeky 20 quid hopefully that comes in and I have a tenner for Saturdays bets and a tenner for sundays bets lol


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> That treble sound like a sure thing but almost certain Hull will scratch a draw to ruin it or something lol


Every time I think something is a sure thing this season someone messes it up


----------



## Zola

Dizzee! said:


> That treble sound like a sure thing but almost certain Hull will scratch a draw to ruin it or something lol


Im more worried about newcastle or stoke to be honest. Think chelsea are coming into good form


----------



## Beats

Zola said:


> Im more worried about newcastle or stoke to be honest. Think chelsea are coming into good form


I just used Hull as an example


----------



## Del Boy 01

Any tips for tonight?


----------



## AlexHealy

Save your money for a big one on the weekend.


----------



## kingdale

Bets for the weekend

£2.50 derby, Leeds, Swansea pays £180

£5 Cardiff, Everton, Southampton, spurs and Roma pays £39

Will stick a tenner on Liverpool, ****nal and man city when I go to the bookies also.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Leicester v Derby BTTS, Tours v Caen BTTS - £3 returns just over £9

Welling, Auxerre and Braga all to win - £4 returns £19

If these come in tonight then I'll try an double up tomorrow with something like Everton, Chelsea, Spurs


----------



## Del Boy 01

Leicester, Aberdeen, Monaco all to win is 6/1 on Coral enhanced specials. Could be worth a punt


----------



## AlexHealy

Vardy to score first and win 2-1.. 30/1


----------



## Prince Adam

Got Leicester in my weekend 6 fold!

Come on!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Del Boy 01 said:


> Leicester v Derby BTTS, Tours v Caen BTTS - £3 returns just over £9
> 
> Welling, Auxerre and Braga all to win - £4 returns £19
> 
> If these come in tonight then I'll try an double up tomorrow with something like Everton, Chelsea, Spurs


The treble is fvcked. The BTTS I cashed out for a fiver cause there's no chance derby are scoring


----------



## Del Boy 01

FVCKING CNUTS


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> FVCKING CNUTS


lol, i copied your bets. as you say, treble is fcuked but at least derby scored. £2.50 i had on it, £7 won or something


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> lol, i copied your bets. as you say, treble is fcuked but at least derby scored. £2.50 i had on it, £7 won or something


Haha it's a good job I never put big money on it. Just wanted wanted to test out up the stakes tips, I'll throw his ones for tomorrow on when I found out


----------



## AlexHealy

UpTheStakes seems to do quite well.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Here's tomorrow ones, I might stick another one on tomorrow


----------



## Del Boy 01

Here's Up the stakes tips for today

Cardiff WIN, Man Utd WIN, PSG to score in both halves - 5/1

Bolton v Notts, Acc v Newport, Sheff Wed v Leeds, Southampton v W Brom all BTTS - 9/1

Bolton v Notts DRAW, A Madrid v Barca DRAW, Spurs to score in both halves - 30/1


----------



## R1CHY

Got a couple score wins on and a 1 from each section on for today but there upstairs and shorty in lyin on my chest downstairs sleeping so get a pic later lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

cant remember the odds. put a fiver on both and both would return over £100


----------



## Zola

Just need city and Liverpool to win for my bet


----------



## Robbiedbee

PSG on course to **** all over my Saturday bets. 1-0 down to bottom of the table at the moment.


----------



## Del Boy 01

One 4 fold in, now do I cash out the other or risk the united game ?


----------



## gymjim

Need man utd, ****nal and liverpool to pocket me 1567 Come on you [email protected]!!


----------



## kingdale

Dam you Cardiff, hopefully tomorrows bet will go better.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Brentford, Middlesborough, Leyton Orient and Southamption to win. Returned £22 from a £2.50 bet

Had a similar odds one come in, and have ****nal & liverpool to win tomorrow to complete another 5 fold for £25.

Walsall lost me a potential £80 win though  boooo


----------



## AlexHealy

I'm trying a £10 to £1,000 challenge. On bet 6 so far.


----------



## gymjim

Man UTd definatly going to **** the bets up


----------



## Del Boy 01

gymjim said:


> Man UTd definatly going to **** the bets up


Are you sure? :lol:


----------



## wylde99

Anyone get lucky today? I won £210 with a 4 team Accumilator on

Chelsea, Man Utd, Brighton and QPR.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

wylde99 said:


> Anyone get lucky today? I won £210 with a 4 team Accumilator on
> 
> Chelsea, Man Utd, Brighton and QPR.


thanks for the tip


----------



## AlexHealy

On bet 8 and have bet on over 0.5 goals.

Both teams had a player sent off and there's been a missed penalty. :\


----------



## AlexHealy

Lost on bet 9, needed over 0.5 in the Barcelona game. :|


----------



## MyronGainz

may get involved tomorrow. Any tips???


----------



## wylde99

How about a Treble on Man City, Liverpool and Real Madrid?

£50 on should be about £300 back.


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:



> Lost on bet 9, needed over 0.5 in the Barcelona game. :|


Don't you reckon you would stand more chance doing two 10/1 bets? Never tried the £10 to £1000 but the amount of bets it will take to get there would have thought one will mess up nearly every time you do it.


----------



## kingdale

wylde99 said:


> How about a Treble on Man City, Liverpool and Real Madrid?
> 
> £50 on should be about £300 back.


I have ****nal, Liverpool and city so hoping those 2 win and reckon Madrid will now they can get within 2 points of the top two.


----------



## Del Boy 01

wylde99 said:


> How about a Treble on Man City, Liverpool and Real Madrid?
> 
> £50 on should be about £300 back.


3/1 it is on Coral as a special, I think I'll stick a tenner on it


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Don't you reckon you would stand more chance doing two 10/1 bets? Never tried the £10 to £1000 but the amount of bets it will take to get there would have thought one will mess up nearly every time you do it.


Yeah I see your point but I wasn't really planning on going that far.

It's pretty hard to win a 10/1 bet let alone win two in a row.


----------



## DappaDonDave

kingdale said:


> Don't you reckon you would stand more chance doing two 10/1 bets? Never tried the £10 to £1000 but the amount of bets it will take to get there would have thought one will mess up nearly every time you do it.


If you stick £10 on in play betting on two teams who are winning 1-0 or 2-0 and are likely to win. Youll get a profit each time.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

MyronGainz said:


> may get involved tomorrow. Any tips???


yip, the only way to get money off the bookie is to rob the [email protected]!


----------



## Del Boy 01

It's looking good so far


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> View attachment 143665
> 
> 
> It's looking good so far


I think you have done it son. Just wait for my Gooners to now feck it up if you dont cash out lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> I think you have done it son. Just wait for my Gooners to now feck it up if you dont cash out lol


I was debating cashing out if the money is good hopefully it'll be around £35


----------



## mrwright

Real madrid AC milan and ****nal all win im in the money!


----------



## Zola

Zola said:


> Treble for the weekend
> 
> Liverpool
> 
> Man city
> 
> Chelsea
> 
> 10 lifts 46


Easy money!


----------



## kingdale

Zola said:


> Easy money!


I put ****nal in instead of Chelsea, hope I dont regret it.


----------



## kingdale

For the weekend Leicester, brentford and Newcastle is looking pretty Tempting for the odds. About 11/1 I think it was.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

kingdale said:


> For the weekend Leicester, brentford and Newcastle is looking pretty Tempting for the odds. About 11/1 I think it was.


nice looking wee treble, with good odds too


----------



## lostwars

west ham blew my 4team accum outa the water, sunderland huddersfield and burnley, with the two away teams in it would have paid well, sunderland were 11-4 so that was 37.50 of that one match

gotta take it on the chin, did tell me mates not to include barca at the wkend a madrid are very good this year


----------



## hermie07

I have a 7 fold accumulator and 6 of them have won so far this weekend. Need ****nal to win tomorrow for my 7 fold to come in.


----------



## gymjim

hermie07 said:


> I have a 7 fold accumulator and 6 of them have won so far this weekend. Need ****nal to win tomorrow for my 7 fold to come in.


Ive had a 9 fold, and need ****nal for a tidy 1600!


----------



## Beats

Nice wee £30 win from a fiver treble

Wolves

Blackburn

Swindon

Anybody doing any midweek bets this week?


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> For the weekend Leicester, brentford and Newcastle is looking pretty Tempting for the odds. About 11/1 I think it was.


Newcastle were pretty unlucky too


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Newcastle were pretty unlucky too


Exactly, they are on a bad run of form but have had tough fixtures. Think they will turn it around at the weekend.


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Nice wee £30 win from a fiver treble
> 
> Wolves
> 
> Blackburn
> 
> Swindon
> 
> Anybody doing any midweek bets this week?


Yeah £5 free bet is on ****nal, Birmingham, Charlton, Ipswich, man city, Real Madrid and barca. All games through the week. Also get £43 if ****nal win tonight from a treble from the weekend.


----------



## m575

Lad I know had this the weekend.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Yeah £5 free bet is on ****nal, Birmingham, Charlton, Ipswich, man city, Real Madrid and barca. All games through the week. Also get £43 if ****nal win tonight from a treble from the weekend.


I might just pick 3 teams who play on different nights surely can pick one winner from each night lol


----------



## Beats

m575 said:


> View attachment 143741
> 
> 
> Lad I know had this the weekend.


If he bets like that every week im pretty sure the winnings wouldnt even cover half of what he has spent in bookies lol


----------



## m575

Dizzee! said:


> If he bets like that every week im pretty sure the winnings wouldnt even cover half of what he has spent in bookies lol


He doesn't care he's buying a car with it lol


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> I might just pick 3 teams who play on different nights surely can pick one winner from each night lol


I always put too many teams in my free bet. Should stick purely to trebles really


----------



## Beats

m575 said:


> He doesn't care he's buying a car with it lol


Haha he would have been better just saving up his tenners lol


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> I always put too many teams in my free bet. Should stick purely to trebles really


Aye at the time you just think fcuk it, its free anyway lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Whose sweating on ****nal then tonight?


----------



## m575

Dizzee! said:


> Haha he would have been better just saving up his tenners lol


Yeh only woulda took nearly 5 years! Great idea


----------



## Del Boy 01

oh ****nal i love you


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> oh ****nal i love you


I was so close to doing giroud first goal he score the minute after Wilshire that would have been painful to see haha


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> I was so close to doing giroud first goal he score the minute after Wilshire that would have been painful to see haha


haha i was debating it too, the odds seemed really good


----------



## gymjim

1900 of 7 quid

boom party time! sniff sniff jab jab, lift lift!


----------



## kingdale

gymjim said:


> Ive had a 9 fold, and need ****nal for a tidy 1600!


Price went up by 300 in a day?


----------



## kingdale

Nicely nicely £43 going to stick half on a couple of trebles through the week on some cup games I reckon


----------



## gymjim

kingdale said:


> Price went up by 300 in a day?


Did calculations wrong queendale.


----------



## rfclee

gymjim said:


> 1900 of 7 quid
> 
> boom party time! sniff sniff jab jab, lift lift!


what did you stick on mate


----------



## DappaDonDave

Up another £50 this weekend! Thank you ****nal!


----------



## hermie07

Glad ****nal won as my 7 fold premiership picks came in.


----------



## kingdale

Couple of bets for midweek I am doing.

£10 on Ipswich, Real Madrid, Villarreal and barca pays £85.50

£10 on Wigan, athletico and man city pays £34.22

Free fiver bet is still on the go as well after ****nal win.


----------



## Beats

Liking the Sound of Wigan, Athletico and City

Who Wigan got?


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Liking the Sound of Wigan, Athletico and City
> 
> Who Wigan got?


MK Dons away


----------



## Del Boy 01

looks like charlton has phucked up my bet


----------



## AlexHealy

I put an 8 team accumulator on, 6 came in. :\


----------



## kingdale

I really should leave cup games alone!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Lazio, PSG and Birmingham at 4.5/1

I thank you lazio for the last min win.

Tomorrow, Napoli, City and Real Madrid.

Do with that as you please, add to it...


----------



## Beats

DappaDonDave said:


> Lazio, PSG and Birmingham at 4.5/1
> 
> I thank you lazio for the last min win.
> 
> Tomorrow, Napoli, City and Real Madrid.
> 
> Do with that as you please, add to it...


Might take them as a treble but -1 goal


----------



## Del Boy 01

What's on everyone's slip for tonight then?


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Might take them as a treble but -1 goal


That sounds good, it works out about 4/1 with Coral


----------



## kingdale

Had £4.80 left to my name after going to the pub after work ( soba 4 weeks failed) went on the roulette won £42, happy days. £5 on real, city, Napoli, athletico b. crap odds think I win £12 only put it on so I can put more on a treble at the weekend.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I've just stuck £3 on Athletic Bilbao, Espanyol, Madrid, Dzeko (to score anytime) and Lyon an M****ille both to score returns £20


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've just stuck £3 on Athletic Bilbao, Espanyol, Madrid, Dzeko (to score anytime) and Lyon an M****ille both to score returns £20


Squad been named yet? Remember aguero is back today.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Espanyol, galatasaray, norway, athletico, real madrid and man city -1 to win.

Amongst other things.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Squad been named yet? Remember aguero is back today.


it has there's a strong squad out with both Dzeko an Negredo starting and Aguero on the bench


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> it has there's a strong squad out with both Dzeko an Negredo starting and Aguero on the bench


Ah good, I have done that before bet on a scorer them find out he is getting rested. Going to watch the city game I think.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Ah good, I have done that before bet on a scorer them find out he is getting rested. Going to watch the city game I think.


me too, should be a good game. I've stuck a quid each on 4-0, 5-0, 6-0. I hope one of them comes in


----------



## 8103

I used to work in a bookies for years. I only ever saw a handful of big football bets win. Not worth it in my opinion lol


----------



## kingdale

crouchmagic said:


> I used to work in a bookies for years. I only ever saw a handful of big football bets win. Not worth it in my opinion lol


Makes the game so much more interesting with a bet on, I enjoy it for that as well as the odd win now and again. Can see your point though for a purely financial reason generally it ain't worth it.


----------



## Del Boy 01

crouchmagic said:


> I used to work in a bookies for years. I only ever saw a handful of big football bets win. Not worth it in my opinion lol


I wouldn't say I'm after big wins but continuous wins weekly on small odds which seems to happening so far this year as I've made £150 profit so far, it's like a part time job for me


----------



## kingdale

They might score too many for your score predictions


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> They might score too many for your score predictions


I'll cash out if it goes to 6-0


----------



## Del Boy 01

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've just stuck £3 on Athletic Bilbao, Espanyol, Madrid, Dzeko (to score anytime) and Lyon an M****ille both to score returns £20


this badboy has came in


----------



## kingdale

A massive £12.60 came in for me.


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> this badboy has came in


What did you get for the score prediction?


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> this badboy has came in


Im gonna copy your next bets srs


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Im gonna copy your next bets srs


haha you should do, I'm doing well this year


----------



## AlexHealy

I had City -2, Madrid and Napoli.

£35 from £10.


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> haha you should do, I'm doing well this year


Yeh is it the weekend next??


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> What did you get for the score prediction?


£15 if they would of scored one more it would of been £29


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Yeh is it the weekend next??


I think so, I'll be doing my research friday for them


----------



## mrwright

6 quid win for me as i only had city 3-0 an the cvnts got greedy!

Also had city -2

And4-fold city madrid ath bilbao an napoli

70 odd quid on monday

15 tuesday

6 wednesday


----------



## DappaDonDave

another £35 for me. I cashed out early when napoli and city went 2-1 and 3-0 up. Cost me £3 but heyho.


----------



## mrwright

Just worked out my bets from 1st of december to today

Ive spent 145 quid

And won 262 (not including bet365 acca bonuses ((extra 20+)))

Not bad considerin i only earn 400 a month haha

Over 100 quid profit!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Barca (-1/2 for value), valur Reykjavik and alferton town to win.

That's my treble tip. Low odds but slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> haha you should do, I'm doing well this year


Except for when I copy them


----------



## Zola

Treble for the weekend

Man city

Liverpool

****nal

10 quid lift 17


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> Except for when I copy them


haha ye that's true, I don't want you copying them you'll ruin my good luck :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01

A little tip from up the stakes if anyone fancies it.

Villarreal and Estoril both to win is about 2/1


----------



## mattyhunt

Must remember to post my bets in here.

Won an 8-fold at the weekend £10 returned £210

And a 6-fold yesterday £5 returned £80

Will have a look through todays games and post something


----------



## mrwright

Ive got villareal and barca by 2 on a cheeky double not much else goin on today


----------



## Beats

Gutted!!

Said to my mate last night Negredo first goal City 5-0

Never placed the bet :death:


----------



## Robbiedbee

Zola said:


> Treble for the weekend
> 
> Man city
> 
> Liverpool
> 
> ****nal
> 
> 10 quid lift 17


I was gonna do exactly this plus Leicester to beat Leeds.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Sunday double

Tottenham to win, BTTS

Chelsea to win, BTTS

£10 returns £153


----------



## engllishboy

I have £330 ish in my bet365 account, started from £10 last tuesday. Never had this much luck before lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

mrwright said:


> Just worked out my bets from 1st of december to today
> 
> Ive spent 145 quid
> 
> And won 262 (not including bet365 acca bonuses ((extra 20+)))
> 
> Not bad considerin i only earn 400 a month haha
> 
> Over 100 quid profit!


It works out a nice little income when you get it right. I've made just short of £200 profit since Boxing Day which I'm chuffed about


----------



## Zola

engllishboy said:


> I have £330 ish in my bet365 account, started from £10 last tuesday. Never had this much luck before lol


Are you posting your bets before the games ir are you another one of these after timers haha


----------



## Matt006

My treble for the weekend is :

Hull

Reading

Brentford

£10 returns £162

Good luck lads !


----------



## engllishboy

Zola said:


> Are you posting your bets before the games ir are you another one of these after timers haha


Haven't posted any of my bets  I started by following one of the challenges on FaceBook, the old £10 - £1k challenges, using te Asian handicaps.


----------



## Zola

Then you will respect my right to call you a Billy Bullshtiter!! :lol:

Post before and show us


----------



## mrwright

engllishboy said:


> Haven't posted any of my bets  I started by following one of the challenges on FaceBook, the old £10 - £1k challenges, using te Asian handicaps.


I tried following a FB challenge bet against Hyde FC lost all of their games all season the fb page had made 250+ profit

I tried it first one won a fw quid

2nd one hyde drew their first ever game so i lost

3rd one hyde feckin won! So i lost again


----------



## kingdale

£10 on barca and Villarreal double tonight.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> £10 on barca and Villarreal double tonight.


easy money :thumb:


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> easy money :thumb:


Hopefully. Going to go for bigger wins at the weekend than these little bets I reckon. You putting anything on tonight?


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Hopefully. Going to go for bigger wins at the weekend than these little bets I reckon. You putting anything on tonight?


I've gone for Villareal, Estoril and Barca. I only stuck a quid on but thinking about it I might stick some more money on it to fund this weekends bets


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> £10 on barca and Villarreal double tonight.


Whats the returns mate?


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Whats the returns mate?


Something crap like £19.50. I swear on the slip I filled in it had better odds than what I got unless I misread it


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Something crap like £19.50. I swear on the slip I filled in it had better odds than what I got unless I misread it


Almost double money though mate gives you more to bet with at the weekend eh


----------



## mattyhunt

Gone for £5 on the following 6-fold

Alfreton Town

Barcelona

Villarreal

Estoril

Fortaleza

Over 2.5 goals Al Hilal Riyadh v Al Ahli Jeddah

Returns £52.50


----------



## Del Boy 01

Villareal one nil down already


----------



## kingdale

And there goes all of out bets unless they turn it around. Goal before half time would be nice.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Matt006 said:


> My treble for the weekend is :
> 
> Hull
> 
> Reading
> 
> Brentford
> 
> £10 returns £162
> 
> Good luck lads !


There would be a reason it's 15/1, trebles should be 5/1 tops!


----------



## kingdale

DappaDonDave said:


> There would be a reason it's 15/1, trebles should be 5/1 tops!


Hull and brentford are away so get good odds on them, especially hull.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'm liking the look of this for the weekend


----------



## DappaDonDave

My long shot this weekend is

Southampton

Palace v stoke - draw

Newcastle

Spurs

Everton

I think it's like 90/1 but feeling lucky

A more certain kind of bet is

City

Leicester

QPR

leyton orient


----------



## JS95

My past two accy's both looking to pay out.





Not saying I have a gift 

the one's that are to run : one has won, other is postponed


----------



## DappaDonDave

Jimmysteve95 said:


> My past two accy's both looking to pay out.
> 
> View attachment 144008
> 
> 
> View attachment 144009
> 
> 
> Not saying I have a gift
> 
> the one's that are to run : one has won, other is postponed


Man after my own heart. Bet on the almost certains. I'd rather double £5 than lose £1 chasing 1500/1 lol


----------



## JS95

DappaDonDave said:


> Man after my own heart. Bet on the almost certains. I'd rather double £5 than lose £1 chasing 1500/1 lol


Yeah me too, I've been following a tipster on fb doing other bets, and it's mostly been my own that have won haha!


----------



## JS95

DappaDonDave said:


> Man after my own heart. Bet on the almost certains. I'd rather double £5 than lose £1 chasing 1500/1 lol


Need get on these two


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> View attachment 144003
> 
> 
> I'm liking the look of this for the weekend


Wow thats only woth 8/1 even with the handicaps I thought that would bump the price up a bit like


----------



## Beats

This could be worth a wee pearl diver! 13/1


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Wow thats only woth 8/1 even with the handicaps I thought that would bump the price up a bit like


I was expecting a little bit more but Liverpool were 1/5 and City were 1/9 as theyre both at home


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> This could be worth a wee pearl diver! 13/1


I might have to stick a little bit on that, Hull are playing well at the moment


----------



## Ben_Dover

Done this and 2x 8 team accas both over £500 returns


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> Done this and 2x 8 team accas both over £500 returns


What betting site is this mate?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dizzee! said:


> What betting site is this mate?


Labbrokes


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> I might have to stick a little bit on that, Hull are playing well at the moment


Sunderland are fighting a bit and playing not to bad themselves I think thats the hard game of the 3


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> Labbrokes


Aye Willie Hills do the BTTS and team to win bet you get some crazy odds on them eh


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dizzee! said:


> Aye Willie Hills do the BTTS and team to win bet you get some crazy odds on them eh


Yeh bumps it up nicely


----------



## Conscript

I don't bet on footie or anything like that, but my mate had a 11 team accumulator on a few years ago, all his bets had won apart from the last 3 (which were all winning in the final moments of the match) then 1 team conceded in the 89th minute, the draw negated his entire bet, circa 600'000 quid win gone in a flash lol he smashed his house up lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Conscript said:


> I don't bet on footie or anything like that, but my mate had a 11 team accumulator on a few years ago, all his bets had won apart from the last 3 (which were all winning in the final moments of the match) then 1 team conceded in the 89th minute, the draw negated his entire bet, circa 600'000 quid win gone in a flash lol he smashed his house up lol


Norwich (I think) conceded in the 93rd minute letting me down for around about £500. I had to go into the garage on the punch bag I was that wound up :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Del Boy 01 said:


> Norwich (I think) conceded in the 93rd minute letting me down for around about £500. I had to go into the garage on the punch bag I was that wound up :lol:


I know how you felt, I had 5 numbers on the Lotto (thought I was sorted) this was including the bonus, got about 2700 quid, was gutted lol if another number had dropped in, would have been half a million!


----------



## barneycharles

I really want to bet on the Middleborough v Charlton game tomoz what do u guys think? Im on Charlton side? but not sure about the doubts?


----------



## Beats

barneycharles said:


> I really want to bet on the Middleborough v Charlton game tomoz what do u guys think? Im on Charlton side? but not sure about the doubts?


Middlesborough are flying just now

Charlton are picking up alot of draws

I wont be betting on it but if I was I would go with middlesborough


----------



## Del Boy 01

Fridays little punt


----------



## MunchieBites

Dizzee! said:


> Middlesborough are flying just now
> 
> Charlton are picking up alot of draws
> 
> I wont be betting on it but if I was I would go with middlesborough


i've got a three fold on m'boro, s****horpe and luton


----------



## Ben_Dover

MunchieBites said:


> i've got a three fold on m'boro, s****horpe and luton


Good shout munchie, I've got them 3 in my 8 team acca


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> View attachment 144029
> 
> 
> Fridays little punt


I dont know anything about those teams mate but 21 is quite a good return off 2quid so im guessing its dodgy haha


----------



## Beats

MunchieBites said:


> i've got a three fold on m'boro, s****horpe and luton


Sounds like a decent wee bet!

Luton and Scunny are flying as well just now

What sort of odds you getting on the treble?


----------



## MunchieBites

Dizzee! said:


> Sounds like a decent wee bet!
> 
> Luton and Scunny are flying as well just now
> 
> What sort of odds you getting on the treble?


about 4/1 i think? not massive ones but still £20 from a fiver will do me nicely if it comes off


----------



## Beats

MunchieBites said:


> about 4/1 i think? not massive ones but still £20 from a fiver will do me nicely if it comes off


Yeah beats losing eh

Well I wont bet on the same teams then cos If I do you wont win lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> I dont know anything about those teams mate but 21 is quite a good return off 2quid so im guessing its dodgy haha


The Malaga and Dorecht were a tip off up the stakes, I just the other one to bump up the odds. If comes in I might wack £20 on a three fold


----------



## Beats

Every tipping page I follow they post like mad for a couple weeks then disappear

Any you would recomend? @Del Boy 01


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i copied some bets posted here instead of picking my own, i wont say which ones i copied until they officially lose


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Every tipping page I follow they post like mad for a couple weeks then disappear
> 
> Any you would recomend? @Del Boy 01


Up the stakes on twitter. He does about 3 bets a day mostly small odds doubles which I usually add another to boost the odds

Football Accumulators are decent too they do a couple and usually win and retweet other peoples bets and tips


----------



## kingdale

My bets for the weekend are

£10 Newcastle, brentford and Leicester pays £110.40

£5 hull, Chelsea, Everton, spurs and orient pays £259

£1 Lille, inter, QPR, derby, Southampton, Monaco and wolves pays £219

50p Southampton, derby, orient and brentford both teams to score and win £203


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Up the stakes on twitter. He does about 3 bets a day mostly small odds doubles which I usually add another to boost the odds
> 
> Football Accumulators are decent too they do a couple and usually win and retweet other peoples bets and tips


Well the bet they tipped earlier is Fcuked already lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Well the bet they tipped earlier is Fcuked already lol


Well and truly fvcked!! Ahh well onwards and upwards

I got bored earlier and stuck this on


----------



## Del Boy 01

I might go for a 7 fold. QPR, Burnley, Man City, Liverpool, ****nal, Chelsea and Everton. This will give me the option of a cash out of about £30 after the 3 o'clock kick offs, £45 after the Chelsea game and £110 if Everton win.

or QPR, Burnley and Leicester which returns £35. Both with a £5 stake


----------



## AlexHealy

I've gone for an 8 fold for a change.










And a League One GG.


----------



## kingdale

My 7 fold messed up on the first bet. Dam you Lille.


----------



## 25081

Man City game over 3.5 goals @5/6 (they can't stop scoring at home).

Hulls win @21/10. Great odds! Even though hull are away, Norwich can't get a point anywhere at the moment.

Leicester & Birmingham double @26/10. Leicester away to Leeds who are on a terrible run and Birmingham home to a struggling Yeovil.

Looking at the fixtures, there's actually quite a few games that are 'call-able'. Nothing certain with footy bets though!


----------



## Del Boy 01

£1 - Hull, Birmingham, Watford returns £15

£2 - Spurs, Southampton, Newcastle returns £30

£4 - Ar5enal, City, Liverpool, Real Madrid, Roma, Barca, Athletic Madrid, Everton returns £35


----------



## AlexHealy

£1 - Sunderland, Newcastle, Middlesbrough and Derby returns £24


----------



## 25081

I think Sunderland v Southampton will be a draw. Southampton low on form and confidence. Man upstairs has just quit and manager could leave at the end of the season. Sunderland are doing well under Gus (which pains me to say cos I'm a Brighton fan!)


----------



## Benls1991

Might be bold and put a few quid on Shane long to score last and hull city win...


----------



## Del Boy 01

If any of youse are bored stick the Leeds Leicester game on, it's proper end to end stuff. Both sides have already hit the woodwork


----------



## kingdale

Leeds are looking better than I expected. Not quite as confident about my treble coming in now.


----------



## Prince Adam

Wanting a Leeds and Sunderland draw amongst others.


----------



## MyronGainz

Gone simple today, split £7 quid into 2 bets

£5 ****nal, Liverpool, Man City to win (should happen returns 8 quid)

£2 ****nal, Liverpool, Man City, Norwich v Hull draw, Stoke win, Southampton win returns £71

So to summarise if ****nal, Liverpool and Man city don't all win. I'm fuked!


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> If any of youse are bored stick the Leeds Leicester game on, it's proper end to end stuff. Both sides have already hit the woodwork


As a Leeds fan I'm avoiding the game today. :lol:

Put it on record instead, we never seem to win when it's on Sky.


----------



## Bullymason

Southampton

Man City

Liverpool

****nal

Leicester

In a 5 fold accumulator £5 on


----------



## Fuarknez

Leicester messing my coupon up for 600+ !


----------



## Fuarknez

YAAAAAAAAAAA DANCER!!!!!


----------



## Del Boy 01

I knew shouldn't of backed Leicester but the odds where just too good

Edit - ignore what I said


----------



## Del Boy 01

AlexHealy said:


> As a Leeds fan I'm avoiding the game today. :lol:
> 
> Put it on record instead, we never seem to win when it's on Sky.


To be fair you've played well as far as I'm aware against the best team in the league


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> I knew shouldn't of backed Leicester but the odds where just too good
> 
> Edit - ignore what I said


I was starting to think the exact same mate, can't really call myself a Leeds fan was far too happy when they let a goal in


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> I was starting to think the exact same mate, can't really call myself a Leeds fan was far too happy when they let a goal in


betting against your own team that's terrible that but I'd do the same if it was Leeds :lol:


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> betting against your own team that's terrible that but I'd do the same if it was Leeds :lol:


Tbh I don't care for then too much anymore. Used to go watch them a lot but got sick of the last owner and stopped. Which game are you watching next? Think I am going for the Newcastle game


----------



## MyronGainz

I still have faith in Southampton...................


----------



## Robbiedbee

Del Boy 01 said:


> betting against your own team that's terrible that but I'd do the same if it was Leeds :lol:


I don't mind betting against my own team. We win, I'm happy, we lose, I get a bit of money!


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Tbh I don't care for then too much anymore. Used to go watch them a lot but got sick of the last owner and stopped. Which game are you watching next? Think I am going for the Newcastle game


I'm torn between the Newcastle or City game, whatever stream is better I'll stick on with Sky Sports News on in the background


----------



## Benls1991

Ar5ensal, man c, palace draw, hull, Newcastle, derby. £1 returns £76


----------



## Beats

If anyone wants a half decent outsider bet take Hearts in the spl they haven't won in a long time and have just had news that one of there best players ever to at at the club could be returning. This will have given the youngsters a massive lift. Prob be around 6/1 stick it in a treble with a couple of bankers and you could get a decent profit


----------



## Benls1991

Dizzee! said:


> If anyone wants a half decent outsider bet take Hearts in the spl they haven't won in a long time and have just had news that one of there best players ever to at at the club could be returning. This will have given the youngsters a massive lift. Prob be around 6/1 stick it in a treble with a couple of bankers and you could get a decent profit


Just had a look at that on bet365, hearts 12/1 to win at the mo, might be worth a quid.


----------



## MyronGainz

Southampton you ****s!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Had a dodgy feeling about Southampton today, I'm glad I didn't put them in my main acca


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> Had a dodgy feeling about Southampton today, I'm glad I didn't put them in my main acca


At 2-0 they could have/should have finished the game.

Tbh I get my money back if ****nal, City, Liverpool win so not too bad but just ****ed. I bet you the rest of the acca comes in now!


----------



## 25081

I did tell y'all Southampton would draw! (Prob the only result I'll get right today haha)


----------



## MyronGainz

ShaneB said:


> I did tell y'all Southampton would draw! (Prob the only result I'll get right today haha)


I wouldn't have minded if Southampton hadn't been diking all over Sunderland...............fuking small club mentality from Southampton, the fans got behind Sunderland and there was a bit of pressure and they crumbled!

EDIT: Yeh I'm mad lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

think all my bets are fvcked :sad:


----------



## kingdale

I need brentford to score for one and hull and leyton to keep the other going.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Man City there letting me down on the -2 handicap CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNTTTS


----------



## MyronGainz

Liverpool win then i get my money back (plus a starbuck filter coffee)


----------



## DappaDonDave

A £15 win for me, just covered my bets. Wigan and Birmingham let me down.

Evening tip

Liverpool

Juve

Nice

Sporting

Espanyol

It's about 7/1


----------



## Del Boy 01

If liverpool don't get their act together I could be -25 for the weekend


----------



## DappaDonDave

Del Boy 01 said:


> If liverpool don't get their act together I could be -25 for the weekend


WP Liverpool....scouse numpties


----------



## Zola

Scudded my bet the scummy tramps


----------



## Del Boy 01

DappaDonDave said:


> WP Liverpool....scouse numpties


They've gone on the cuunt list, I won't be backing them for a few weeks


----------



## AlexHealy

I'm going to use my free bet tomorrow and then take a break.


----------



## 25081

There's been a lot of goals in previous Chelsea Vs Man U games. May go for an over 2.5goals in the game bet


----------



## AlexHealy

AlexHealy said:


> I'm going to use my free bet tomorrow and then take a break.


So much for this. I've gone for Spurs to win and over 2.5 goals.

If it comes in I'm thinking of Chelsea and over 2.5 goals although I have a feeling Jose will go for a 1-0.


----------



## dibenny

AlexHealy said:


> So much for this. I've gone for Spurs to win and over 2.5 goals.
> 
> If it comes in I'm thinking of Chelsea and over 2.5 goals although I have a feeling Jose will go for a 1-0.


man utd 4-1 to win ,carn't knock them odd's it's make or break today imo.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Chelsea and United btts

Ajax to win

Add whatever you want. PSG and barca


----------



## dibenny

I've gone with a man utd / swansea double ,and welbeck to score and man utd win .

The perfect scenario :whistling:


----------



## AlexHealy

dibenny said:


> man utd 4-1 to win ,carn't knock them odd's it's make or break today imo.


Is that heart over head though?


----------



## AlexHealy

£10 on Spurs to win over 2.5 goals looks set to land me £35.

Do I put it on Chelsea, Chelsea BTTS or Chelsea and over 2.5?


----------



## DappaDonDave

DappaDonDave said:


> Chelsea and United btts
> 
> Ajax to win
> 
> Add whatever you want. PSG and barca


Where is my trumpet!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Ben_Dover said:


> Sunday double
> 
> Tottenham to win, BTTS
> 
> Chelsea to win, BTTS
> 
> £10 returns £153


Anyone take my advice?


----------



## AlexHealy

I went Chelsea over 2.5 to play it safe.

Turned £10 into £96.25 so i'm happy.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Ben_Dover said:


> Anyone take my advice?


I had a notification on my phone off skybet offering me 14/1 just before kick off, I wish I stuck more on it now


----------



## Del Boy 01

DappaDonDave said:


> Where is my trumpet!


Good work there dave, keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## R1CHY

Had £3 on ****nal, Newcastle, Leicester, Middlesbourgh, Leyton Orient and Wolves on for £130.....wolves game got postponed and no date when it will be played so had to cash in for £60......better than f'all


----------



## kingdale

If Everton won tomorrow then 2 bets were 1 game away from winning. Dam!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Been let down four times by one team now this weekend. Braga welcome to cuunt list


----------



## kingdale

It's welsh teams and man united that have been my bogey teams this season.


----------



## Beats

Benls1991 said:


> Just had a look at that on bet365, hearts 12/1 to win at the mo, might be worth a quid.


2 Dodgy pens fcuked it for us

RRefs constantly giving bad decisions against us this season


----------



## Benls1991

Dizzee! said:


> 2 Dodgy pens fcuked it for us
> 
> RRefs constantly giving bad decisions against us this season


Yep was almost a good shout from you that one. Only stuck a quid on though so no big loss.

Though today I put a 8 fold down, £5 - £78 return, and of all the teams, it was Barcelona who let me down! :|


----------



## Michael197

Wudnt of won a penny this weekend but glad a took paddy powers offer of Chelsea 4/1 to win today.


----------



## Beats

Benls1991 said:


> Yep was almost a good shout from you that one. Only stuck a quid on though so no big loss.
> 
> Though today I put a 8 fold down, £5 - £78 return, and of all the teams, it was Barcelona who let me down! :|


Just watched the highlights and WOW first one if it even was a foul it was a yard outside the box lol the second one was a handball that was never a handball either lol cheated by a sh!t ref were -2 at the bottom of the league and were having to play against refs as well its a joke


----------



## DappaDonDave

Just stick 70p on some in plays to get rid of the change from my win, came in at 10/1  then won another £8 on some in play BS teams.

Take it where I can.

But seriously, Barca!!!


----------



## engllishboy

Had £90 on Man City -2.5 handicap. Gutted when campbell scored in the 93rd. Oh well, had to roll over my bonus money anyway so needed to bet away. Still up £200 from £10 in 2 weeks lol. Barca, Napoli and Atletico Madrid let me down too.


----------



## Ben_Dover

engllishboy said:


> Had £90 on Man City -2.5 handicap. Gutted when campbell scored in the 93rd. Oh well, had to roll over my bonus money anyway so needed to bet away. Still up £200 from £10 in 2 weeks lol. Barca, Napoli and Atletico Madrid let me down too.


If you were just betting to roll over why not just bet Man City to win and cash out?

Or do you usually place big bets like that anyway?


----------



## 25081

Everton better than evens looks like a good bet tonight.


----------



## engllishboy

Ben_Dover said:


> If you were just betting to roll over why not just bet Man City to win and cash out?
> 
> Or do you usually place big bets like that anyway?


Had £200 on Man city to win, got 225 back. Usually have a handicap bet on too. Regardless though, i read the T&C of the bonus after the match and handicaps don't count, nor do any bets below 1.5, so neither counted towards rolling it over :lol: Won most of it back betting on Roma straight after anyway lol.


----------



## kingdale

Just stuck my free fiver bet on an 11 fold, don't even know why as it will never come in. I just want a new computer, fish tank and gear and I really suck at saving. So thinking a big bet is my only hope.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Bilbao to win

Rangers - either win halftime win full time or -1/-2 handicap

Metz to win (or to win to nil)

Also aduriz to score anytime for Bilbao is a good shout.

Bet what you can afford to lose and don't blame!


----------



## Del Boy 01

I think I might sign up with betvictor or billy hill and put £25 on Everton to win. That way I'll have a free bet for tomorrows games


----------



## DappaDonDave

everton, rangers and Mets to win...easy money...ON PAPER


----------



## Prince Adam

Bloody napoli


----------



## Del Boy 01

Just got Everton at 3/1 on bet bright, happy days!


----------



## Del Boy 01

I've also gone for a nice and brave treble

Rangers -1

Athletico -1

Everton -1

Works out just over 8/1 and I've stuck a fiver on it.


----------



## Del Boy 01

fookin sh!t from everton


----------



## Benls1991

A lot of unhappy Everton bet'ees today, including myself :/


----------



## kingdale

Yep my free bet failed on the first game.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Yep my free bet failed on the first game.


Where you getting these free bets from?


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Where you getting these free bets from?


Sky bet club. Place a £5 bet on an accumulator of 5/1 or more and get a free bet on the Monday. Remember to opt in once ou sign up. You also get a free matched bet of up £30 if you are a new member. One of the best sites for offers that I have found.


----------



## kingdale

Think ill only bet a fiver at the weekend FA cup is too unpredictable.


----------



## Bataz

Any accas for Saturday? Was looking at Liverpool, Man City, Everton and possibly Southampton.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Bataz said:


> Any accas for Saturday? Was looking at Liverpool, Man City, Everton and possibly Southampton.


Too early for putting accas on now wait till Friday to find updates on the team news


----------



## Del Boy 01

Any tips for tonight?


----------



## Tasty

Del Boy 01 said:


> Any tips for tonight?


This looks worth a punt? :wink:


----------



## kingdale

Bataz said:


> Any accas for Saturday? Was looking at Liverpool, Man City, Everton and possibly Southampton.


I am going to have Swansea, hull and maybe Sheffield Wednesday somewhere in my accumulators. Decent odds and hoping they can get a win.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

im feckin skint, cant afford midweek bets lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

I've had a bit of a nightmare and bet on the Real Madrid Corners handicap instead of match result


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> im feckin skint, cant afford midweek bets lol


You need to start winning then :lol:


----------



## AlexHealy

I managed to jump in literally at kick off..

£10 on City -1 for £20

£10 on City -2 for £35

3-0 currently so I'm due £55 if it stays this way.


----------



## Del Boy 01

£25 down the drain. Should hopefully get it back as free bet though


----------



## Beats

safc49 said:


> im feckin skint, cant afford midweek bets lol


Same! Think i will start doing that free bet offer on skybet and use the fre bet for a midweek coupon


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Same! Think i will start doing that free bet offer on skybet and use the fre bet for a midweek coupon


You should mate then stick your free bet on something like a 2/1 then that can pay for your weekend bets


----------



## Del Boy 01

Any tips for tonight?


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Any tips for tonight?


Skint so no bets but I do like the look of

Barca-1

AC Milan

Man U - Draw

Prob be decent odds with the draw in there


----------



## kingdale

Considering Ajax, Man U and Milan. Not decided wether to put it on or not yet. About 3/1 I think.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Considering Ajax, Man U and Milan. Not decided wether to put it on or not yet. About 3/1 I think.


Sunderland are playing well under Poyet man I would be cautious about that cos Man U are certainly beatable right now


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Sunderland are playing well under Poyet man I would be cautious about that cos Man U are certainly beatable right now


Yeah I know, it's what is making me consider not betting. But the Man U players must know deep down this is their only chance for a trophy and will be well up for it.


----------



## kingdale

Think ill stick it on if I get chance to watch the game to make it more interesting but if not I will give betting a miss till the weekend.


----------



## Robbiedbee

I'm staying away from that United game. Sticking with a few dead certs in a fourfold. Sociedad, Barcelona, Monaco, PSG all to win, £5 returns £10.40.


----------



## kingdale

Robbiedbee said:


> I'm staying away from that United game. Sticking with a few dead certs in a fourfold. Sociedad, Barcelona, Monaco, PSG all to win, £5 returns £10.40.


Can't decide between my bet or that one.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Skint so no bets but I do like the look of
> 
> Barca-1
> 
> AC Milan
> 
> Man U - Draw
> 
> Prob be decent odds with the draw in there


It worked out good odds but I need to play it safe after a big loss yesterday. I've gone AC Milan, Galatasaray and NEC Nijimen - 10 returns just short of £40


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'm so tempted to stick a fiver on Sunderland to win


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> It worked out good odds but I need to play it safe after a big loss yesterday. I've gone AC Milan, Galatasaray and NEC Nijimen - 10 returns just short of £40


Who are gala playing and what are the odds like?


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Who are gala playing and what are the odds like?


They're 2/5 to win against Elazigspor. Kick off is at 5 too


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> It worked out good odds but I need to play it safe after a big loss yesterday. I've gone AC Milan, Galatasaray and NEC Nijimen - 10 returns just short of £40


Never heard of NEC Nijimen lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Never heard of NEC Nijimen lol


Neither have till today. It was a tip, they're at home and due a win so I thought fvck it


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Neither have till today. It was a tip, they're at home and due a win so I thought fvck it


Due a win? So they on a bit of a losing streak? I wouldnt have touched them lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Due a win? So they on a bit of a losing streak? I wouldnt have touched them lol


I didn't even look at the form properly but their away form is awful but their home is very good and the team they're playing have lost their last three games... Panic over lol


----------



## kingdale

Due a win doesn't sound too good :lol:


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> I didn't even look at the form properly but their away form is awful but their home is very good and the team they're playing have lost their last three games... Panic over lol


Hmm defo doesnt sound like a dead cert to me lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Hmm defo doesnt sound like a dead cert to me lol


Haha nothings a dead cert in football not even Barcelona at 1/7


----------



## kingdale

Went for a tenner on Milan, Ajax, psg and Man U. I think if someone messes up it will be Milan or Man U.


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Went for a tenner on Milan, Ajax, psg and Man U. I think if someone messes up it will be Milan or Man U.


Milan are 11th in Seria A so it's a possiblility they'll fvck up


----------



## Aliking10

Del Boy 01 said:


> Milan are 11th in Seria A so it's a possiblility they'll fvck up


Just appointed a new manager though, they won at the weekend as well. New managers usually mean team responds better.


----------



## AlexHealy




----------



## Del Boy 01

galatasary have fvcked up. NEC are winning aswell :cursing:

ive stuck a fiver on a sunderland win

also ive stuck a fiver on Milan win an BTTS and United win and BTTS


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> galatasary have fvcked up. NEC are winning aswell :cursing:
> 
> ive stuck a fiver on a sunderland win
> 
> also ive stuck a fiver on Milan win an BTTS and United win and BTTS


Glad by the time I got to the bookies that game had started


----------



## Del Boy 01

Lost once again tonight. I doubt I'll be doing much this weekend with it being the FA cup ill probably just do a championship 4 fold


----------



## kingdale

Went out for a jog at the end of 90 minutes really hoping I didn't miss much, gutted. Wish I just gave the jog a miss now


----------



## Del Boy 01

kingdale said:


> Went out for a jog at the end of 90 minutes really hoping I didn't miss much, gutted. Wish I just gave the jog a miss now


You missed out on a Sunday league style penalty shoutout lol


----------



## DappaDonDave

Had two **** evening on the betting front.

Think I'll leave it til the weekend and place 5 accus


----------



## Beats

Payday tomorrow so a few bets going on to try and recoup some of the money that I owe from this skint January lol

FA Cup will be good for BTTS and Team to win bets...............Hopefully lol

Lower English and Scottish league bets mainly for me though


----------



## Del Boy 01

Just won a whopping £14.77 stuck a fiver in play on ****nal -1, Munich -1 and Brentford to win. Lost a fiver earlier aswell

I'm really liking the look of this for tomorrow, I'm not sure about crystal palace tho I might take them out and stick hull or everton -1 in instead


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> Just won a whopping £14.77 stuck a fiver in play on ****nal -1, Munich -1 and Brentford to win. Lost a fiver earlier aswell
> 
> I'm really liking the look of this for tomorrow, I'm not sure about crystal palace tho I might take them out and stick hull or everton -1 in instead
> 
> View attachment 144448


i based my bet on this

heres my bet for today


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> i based my bet on this
> 
> heres my bet for today
> 
> View attachment 144471


That looks promising, the odds are good too. You'll be laughing all the way to the bank if that comes in


----------



## hermie07

Just checked my bets today and I got 11 out of 12 on my accumulator for a 465-1 so gutted.


----------



## hermie07




----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hermie07 said:


> View attachment 144507


unlucky mate, :thumbdown:


----------



## Del Boy 01

Had this little one come in today. I'm not the biggest fan of cup weekends


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> View attachment 144525
> 
> 
> Had this little one come in today. I'm not the biggest fan of cup weekends


kept that one shy ya fcuker  just as well incase i copied it. then you wouldnt have stood a chance


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> kept that one shy ya fcuker  just as well incase i copied it. then you wouldnt have stood a chance


Haha I stuck it on at 2:55 so you wouldn't of had time to place it :lol:


----------



## m575

Stuck a tenner on city at 2 nil down. Easy 32.50. Shoulda put more on really but o well


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha I stuck it on at 2:55 so you wouldn't of had time to place it :lol:


Your phone says 11:54.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> Your phone says 11:54.


 :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01

AlexHealy said:


> Your phone says 11:54.





safc49 said:


> :lol:


Looks like I've been busted lol, in all seriousness I kinda forgot about it


----------



## Prophecy

Won 30 quid today on a combination of certs in FA cup. That City game was a heartstopper! Might stick something on the horses tomorrow.


----------



## Ben_Dover

7 team acca was winning until the ref restarted the s****horpe game and dagenham scored... Cost me £180


----------



## DappaDonDave

Chelsea to win tomorrow to bring in a 14/1 accu 

Had a poor mid week so nothing to write home about this week


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> Looks like I've been busted lol, in all seriousness I kinda forgot about it


It's all fun. :lol:

I had a four fold and none of them won.

Thankfully I made £40 on the pool table. :lol:


----------



## Prophecy

DappaDonDave said:


> Chelsea to win tomorrow to bring in a 14/1 accu
> 
> Had a poor mid week so nothing to write home about this week


What's your return?


----------



## GM-20

Inter Milan

Parma

Barca

Monaco

Celtic

Roma

Atletico

£5 returns £185.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I think I'll have a little flutter today, I'll get some bets up soon


----------



## m575

Saw this on Facebook yesterday. Awesome bet


----------



## Del Boy 01

Today's bets. I'm debating Chelsea to win and BTTS and Fulham to win and BTTS which is about 10/1


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> View attachment 144546
> 
> 
> View attachment 144547
> 
> 
> Today's bets. I'm debating Chelsea to win and BTTS and Fulham to win and BTTS which is about 10/1


Right I'm copying this today.............prepare to lose your money (not srs.........................................semi-srs)

Are you confident about them?


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Right I'm copying this today.............prepare to lose your money (not srs.........................................semi-srs)
> 
> Are you confident about them?


I'm fairly confident tbh, the £30 one is all teams that are on good form and should win


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'm fairly confident tbh, the £30 one is all teams that are on good form and should win


Im still hurting from Liverpool fuking me over last week


----------



## Prophecy

Anyone backing the Lepardstown race today? I'm in two minds here.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Prophecy said:


> Anyone backing the Lepardstown race today? I'm in two minds here.


Horse racing? Get the fvck out of here!!! :lol:


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Im still hurting from Liverpool fuking me over last week


Haha they let me down too. Last weekend was awful for me


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha they let me down too. Last weekend was awful for me


Do you ever do handicap betting? Next time City play I may get involved in that lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Do you ever do handicap betting? Next time City play I may get involved in that lol


Yes mate, teams like city and liverpool are good teams to use a handicap with. You'll often find good odds with the -1 handicap and even better with the -2.

There good as a back up bet to cover your other bets aswell


----------



## Del Boy 01

Sampdoria concede a penalty in the 91st and draw. What have I got to do for a bit of good luck???


----------



## MyronGainz

Ah fuk this ****.......................I aint betting after this weekend. Some higher power out there has it in for me!


----------



## Inapsine

inter milan incompetent morons that is all


----------



## Prophecy

Del Boy 01 said:


> Horse racing? Get the fvck out of here!!! :lol:




Aright, I'll take my 70 brick from today and fcuk off...


----------



## DappaDonDave

MyronGainz said:


> Do you ever do handicap betting? Next time City play I may get involved in that lol


Celtic and rangers are usually good for handicap bets as well.

Steer clear of Barca and Real Madrid. Been screwed over by them recently!


----------



## MyronGainz

DappaDonDave said:


> Celtic and rangers are usually good for handicap bets as well.
> 
> Steer clear of Barca and Real Madrid. Been screwed over by them recently!


Im steering clear of ALL betting for at least a month now. 2 weeks in a row with no wins!


----------



## DappaDonDave

MyronGainz said:


> Im steering clear of ALL betting for at least a month now. 2 weeks in a row with no wins!


That's BS and you know it lol

This guys got about a 60-70% return rate, check him out http://www.freebets-nodeposit.com/Football-Tips.html


----------



## MyronGainz

DappaDonDave said:


> That's BS and you know it lol
> 
> This guys got about a 60-70% return rate, check him out http://www.freebets-nodeposit.com/Football-Tips.html


Lol 100% serious I am!!


----------



## kingdale

Betting on horses is really good If you are there , one of the best days out I have had. Can't wait to go this summer.

Got Swansea, ****nal, Newcastle and man city -2 left on a 9 team accumulator. That would win £900 from 50p if they come in. Tonight £10 on athletico Madrid/ Monaco double.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Stuck this on with my remaining £1.50 trying to win back something.



Been hard weekend, I'm kinda happy with about £30 profit


----------



## kingdale

£21 win tonight clawed back my losses from the weekend. Unless the last 4 teams come through this accumulator then I made plenty. But man city -2 at spurs away might be a long shot.


----------



## ar4i

After about £60 loss last week, finally some luck










Plus AC Milan to win got me another £15


----------



## Del Boy 01

Let down for a nice £40 once again. MUGS GAME.


----------



## Beats

got my free £5 bet with sky bet so going to have a punt tonight! Maybe Man U, ****nal,Newcastle


----------



## kingdale

My free bet is Leicester, man city, ****nal, newcastle, derby and real S to win last night.


----------



## Prophecy

For tonight...


----------



## kingdale

Anything can happen in Liverpool vs Everton, I left that one well alone


----------



## Robbiedbee

kingdale said:


> Anything can happen in Liverpool vs Everton, I left that one well alone


Yeah even if we were full strength Everton always give us a game.

I've got United, ****nal and Madrid tonight. £5 returns £13.12. I don't chase the big payouts much, but over a season I make quite a bit of money with these smaller bets.


----------



## Jay0205

Have a look at Championship and League 1 fixtures, quite a few decent fixtures.


----------



## Beats

I went with

Liverpool

Newcastle

QPR

Free £5 bet returns £36

KAMANNN


----------



## AlexHealy

I have a £5 bet with my supervisor, told him Man United will beat Cardiff (his team) by 3 or more.


----------



## Beats

Fcuk sake Newcastle your pish! How many chances do you need to put a goal away


----------



## kingdale

****nal have been horrific


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'm glad I stuck to the lower leagues although Cambridge did fvck up one bet


----------



## Del Boy 01

That £50 win doesn't even change my mood after getting beat 4-0


----------



## Ben_Dover

Cashed out when derby were 2-1 down, gutted cost me £73


----------



## Del Boy 01

Ben_Dover said:


> Cashed out when derby were 2-1 down, gutted cost me £73


Leicester, Orient and Brentford have been absolute quality this season, you can't go wrong backing them!

Rule #1 of the cash out system, never cash out. I've done the same and regretted it lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Del Boy 01 said:


> Leicester, Orient and Brentford have been absolute quality this season, you can't go wrong backing them!
> 
> Rule #1 of the cash out system, never cash out. I've done the same and regretted it lol


Wolves and Leicester were 0-0 and Derby were 2-0 down, I needed 4 goals to go my way haha


----------



## Robbiedbee

Del Boy 01 said:


> That £50 win doesn't even change my mood after getting beat 4-0


Sorry mate. As I said before though the Goodison fixture was all you lot. I was preparing for the worst, given we had our second choice fullbacks against the best fullback pairing in the country.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Robbiedbee said:


> Sorry mate. As I said before though the Goodison fixture was all you lot. I was preparing for the worst, given we had our second choice fullbacks against the best fullback pairing in the country.


True we should of won at Goodison. I had no hope whatsoever last night we were beat by the better team but with the amount of injuries we have it was no surprise, hopefully it'll be a blessing in disguise and a wake up call to finish the season well.


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> Cashed out when derby were 2-1 down, gutted cost me £73


Cashing out is for pussys mate lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dizzee! said:


> Cashing out is for pussys mate lol


I learnt that lesson last night


----------



## Beats

Anyone got any bets tonight?

I have

Man City - Evs

Athletico madrid - 13/10

Sunderland - 11/10

Treble

SkyBet

Man City at evens is a great price


----------



## kingdale

Not bothering till the weekend, on a right losing streak last couple of weeks.


----------



## mattyhunt

2 teams off £11500 last night!

Had 2 accumulators with postponed matches both worth £150 that I'm waiting for

Tonight seems pretty decent

Chelsea

City

Sunderland

Atletico Madrid

Barcelona -1.5 asian handicap


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Not bothering till the weekend, on a right losing streak last couple of weeks.


Only 1 way to break a losing streak lol


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> 2 teams off £11500 last night!
> 
> Had 2 accumulators with postponed matches both worth £150 that I'm waiting for
> 
> Tonight seems pretty decent
> 
> Chelsea
> 
> City
> 
> Sunderland
> 
> Atletico Madrid
> 
> Barcelona -1.5 asian handicap


What are these Asian bets??


----------



## Robbiedbee

In this case, you deduct 1.5 from Barcelona's score to get better odds on the bet. If the game finishes 4-1 Barcelona, mattyhunt wins the bet. If it finishes 2-1 to Barcelona, he loses.

They're good bets for teams like Barcelona, Real Madrid, Bayern Munich, Man City...


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Only 1 way to break a losing streak lol


Going to go Liverpool, derby, Leicester and man united at the weekend stick £15 or something on that. Hoping that will end my lame couple of weeks.


----------



## mattyhunt

Dizzee! said:


> What are these Asian bets??


Believe it or not they originated in Asia. Its a form of betting with enhanced odds.

Example:

Where I've said Barcelona -1.5 asisan handicap - This means Barcelona must win by 2 goals. In effect that means before the game the score would be Barca -1.5 - 0 Levante.

If Barcelona win 1-0. You dont win the bet.

Alternatively you could have Levante +1.5. Which means they start at Barca 0 - 1.5 Levante. Again Barcelona would have to score 2 or more goals and not concede to win


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> Believe it or not they originated in Asia. Its a form of betting with enhanced odds.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Where I've said Barcelona -1.5 asisan handicap - This means Barcelona must win by 2 goals. In effect that means before the game the score would be Barca -1.5 - 0 Levante.
> 
> If Barcelona win 1-0. You dont win the bet.
> 
> Alternatively you could have Levante +1.5. Which means they start at Barca 0 - 1.5 Levante. Again Barcelona would have to score 2 or more goals and not concede to win


So theres no difference between that and Barcelona -1 normal handicap?


----------



## Prophecy

http://www.premier-betting.com/5141/asian-handicap-betting-and-how-they-work/

Have a read here, good explanation.


----------



## Beats

Prophecy said:


> http://www.premier-betting.com/5141/asian-handicap-betting-and-how-they-work/
> 
> Have a read here, good explanation.


Work computers blocked it, I will have a look later on when I get home


----------



## mattyhunt

Dizzee! said:


> So theres no difference between that and Barcelona -1 normal handicap?


Yes slight difference

If you had Barcelona -1 handicap and they win 1-0 the bet is void


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> Yes slight difference
> 
> If you had Barcelona -1 handicap and they win 1-0 the bet is void


So If you you have -1.5 asian handicap the bet is still void? they would have to win 2-0 for the bet to win? There is no difference then? Im obviously missing something


----------



## Del Boy 01

So if you had Chelsea-2.5 to beat United they'd have to win 3-0 which is the same as the standard -2? I don't really see the point, alls it does is eliminate the chances of a draw


----------



## mattyhunt

Dizzee! said:


> So If you you have -1.5 asian handicap the bet is still void? they would have to win 2-0 for the bet to win? There is no difference then? Im obviously missing something


-1.5 will yeild higher odds than -1

If you had -1 and they win 1-0 the bet is void, you dont lose, your bet is returned.

Example in an accumulator

Chelsea to win

Man U to win

Man city -1

Chelsea win, United win, City win 1-0 (void) = you would still win on the Chelsea and United double

Chelsea win, United win, City win 2-0 (bet wins) = you win the treble

Chelsea

United

City -1.5

Chelsea win, United win, City win 1-0 = Whole bet lost

Chelsea win, United win, City win 2-0 = You win the treble


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> -1.5 will yeild higher odds than -1
> 
> If you had -1 and they win 1-0 the bet is void, you dont lose, your bet is returned.
> 
> Example in an accumulator
> 
> Chelsea to win
> 
> Man U to win
> 
> Man city -1
> 
> Chelsea win, United win, City win 1-0 (void) = you would still win on the Chelsea and United double
> 
> Chelsea win, United win, City win 2-0 (bet wins) = you win the treble
> 
> Chelsea
> 
> United
> 
> City -1.5
> 
> Chelsea win, United win, City win 1-0 = Whole bet lost
> 
> Chelsea win, United win, City win 2-0 = You win the treble


Ahh I seeeee

I never knew that your bet was returned if they won 1-0 on a -1 handicap


----------



## AlexHealy

Chelsea

Man City

Sunderland draw

Aston Villa


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Chelsea
> 
> Man City
> 
> Sunderland draw
> 
> Aston Villa


Looks like a decent bet mate, Whats the odds?


----------



## AlexHealy

About 18/1


----------



## Prophecy

Here's mine for tonight. This is a really cool app, it's called Live Bet Slip or something very close to that.

A mate of mine called me earlier with a tip on a horse... It was 12/1 and the jockeys planned on fixing it and it came through! I couldn't get home on time to get signal to stick a bet on. P1sssssed...


----------



## AlexHealy

Going for this also.

Celtic haven't conceded in January so I expect that to end tonight, have a feeling that City will draw though.


----------



## kingdale

Battery behind, if it stays like that a few coupons will be busted.


----------



## AlexHealy

Villa game is crazy, 2-0 down and now 3-2 up, before half time.


----------



## Guest

Would you guys cash in on Villa, just in pub an a pals got 133 to come if villa win or 75 if he cashes out. I've said take for once


----------



## AlexHealy

I'd wait.

I need Stoke and Chelsea to score.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Whose been let down by chelsea then?? :cursing:


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Going for this also.
> 
> Celtic haven't conceded in January so I expect that to end tonight, have a feeling that City will draw though.


What makes you think Kilmarnock will be the team to end that lol there murder mate!

Hearts have win past couple games I think next week in the league games we will be good odds like 6/1 maybe worth a few quid while we seem to be on a bit of form


----------



## Beats

Finally a winner!!

Man city

Sunderland

Athletico Madrid

Free £5 bet won me £46 not to shabby!


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> What makes you think Kilmarnock will be the team to end that lol there murder mate!
> 
> Hearts have win past couple games I think next week in the league games we will be good odds like 6/1 maybe worth a few quid while we seem to be on a bit of form


It's one of those it has to happen soon. :lol:

Napoli didn't do their bit anyway.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> It's one of those it has to happen soon. :lol:
> 
> Napoli didn't do their bit anyway.


Killie are a bottom 6 team mate If it were motherwell or aberdeen then I would have said yeah


----------



## thermique

U


----------



## Ben_Dover

This weekend I have got for BTTS and win, man city, spurs, Liverpool. £5 pays £198 and this...


----------



## Ben_Dover

double post.


----------



## Beats

thermique said:


> U


Great contribution lol


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> This weekend I have got for BTTS and win, man city, spurs, Liverpool. £5 pays £198 and this...


No chance! Stick to Doubles and Trebles man


----------



## kingdale

Bets for the weekend

£5 Liverpool, man city, spurs, brentford. Pays £50

£10 Southampton, Man U, derby, Leicester. Pays £140.

Might stick a fiver on burnley and hudsersfield. Not decided on that yet.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Bets for the weekend
> 
> £5 Liverpool, man city, spurs, brentford. Pays £50
> 
> £10 Southampton, Man U, derby, Leicester. Pays £140.
> 
> Might stick a fiver on burnley and hudsersfield. Not decided on that yet.


Not had a look at the fixtures But liking the look of those bets mate!

Spurs just took a humping so they will be hoping for a big result to bounce back


----------



## Ben_Dover

We'll see


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> We'll see


We shall. Good luck


----------



## Robbiedbee

Del Boy 01 said:


> Whose been let down by chelsea then?? :cursing:


****ed on my bonfire bigtime. I had Bayern in my bet, so after them scoring the last minute winner... only for Chelsea to cock it up.

I didn't appreciate Mourinho criticising West Ham's style of play though. Pot kettle black, etc.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Robbiedbee said:


> ****ed on my bonfire bigtime. I had Bayern in my bet, so after them scoring the last minute winner... only for Chelsea to cock it up.
> 
> I didn't appreciate Mourinho criticising West Ham's style of play though. Pot kettle black, etc.


Yeah, he never did that at Inter against Barca... much! :whistling:


----------



## Beats

Robbiedbee said:


> ****ed on my bonfire bigtime. I had Bayern in my bet, so after them scoring the last minute winner... only for Chelsea to cock it up.
> 
> I didn't appreciate Mourinho criticising West Ham's style of play though. Pot kettle black, etc.


Big Sam's reaction was brilliant though! Top man!


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Not had a look at the fixtures But liking the look of those bets mate!
> 
> Spurs just took a humping so they will be hoping for a big result to bounce back


Yeah I reckon spurs will be up for it tomorrow. Stuck £4 on the double pays £44. Worth a punt for that price because anything can happen in the championship.


----------



## kingdale

Robbiedbee said:


> ****ed on my bonfire bigtime. I had Bayern in my bet, so after them scoring the last minute winner... only for Chelsea to cock it up.
> 
> I didn't appreciate Mourinho criticising West Ham's style of play though. Pot kettle black, etc.


I know, Chelsea have been the most boring of the top teams to watch this season. Can't beat watching city now they just go for it, if Mancini did that his entire reign I reckon he would still be there.


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Yeah I reckon spurs will be up for it tomorrow. Stuck £4 on the double pays £44. Worth a punt for that price because anything can happen in the championship.


Especially the later it gets in the season the teams near the bottom are fighting to stay up etc...


----------



## kingdale

Can't believe McDermott has been fired. Crap owners are why I stopped going to games ages ago, bates then these jokers.


----------



## Beats

Whats the script with wee Ross McCormack? Always thought he was a good player after seeing him at Rangers

My Team have signed a lad from West Ham on loan Young guy called Paul McCallum? Any West Ham fans know much about him?


----------



## Robbiedbee

kingdale said:


> Can't believe McDermott has been fired. Crap owners are why I stopped going to games ages ago, bates then these jokers.





Dizzee! said:


> Whats the script with wee Ross McCormack? Always thought he was a good player after seeing him at Rangers
> 
> My Team have signed a lad from West Ham on loan Young guy called Paul McCallum? Any West Ham fans know much about him?


My soon to be father-in-law is a massive Leeds fan, he's raving! It's complete rubbish what's happened there. Apparently the new owners we barricaded in at Elland Road by Leeds fans last night. I wonder if these Italian owners will use Leeds as Cagliari's "B-team" the same way Watford have been for Udinese.

As for McCormack, Sky Sports had a story running last night immediately after McDermott was sacked saying "McCormack happy at Leeds, but within the hour it had been changed to "McCormack future uncertain". He is a great striker with a real eye for goal, I've liked him a lot from the games I've seen. The Leeds way at the moment seems to be sell your best player every 12-18 months, Beckford, Schmeichel, Becchio, Johnson, Snodgrass, Howson, Delph have all moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

My load off balls for today


----------



## dibenny

i have got a treble on

Qpr-burnley draw

sunderland win

aston villa win

£5 returns 398 should i cash in for 31 quid?


----------



## kingdale

Robbiedbee said:


> My soon to be father-in-law is a massive Leeds fan, he's raving! It's complete rubbish what's happened there. Apparently the new owners we barricaded in at Elland Road by Leeds fans last night. I wonder if these Italian owners will use Leeds as Cagliari's "B-team" the same way Watford have been for Udinese.
> 
> As for McCormack, Sky Sports had a story running last night immediately after McDermott was sacked saying "McCormack happy at Leeds, but within the hour it had been changed to "McCormack future uncertain". He is a great striker with a real eye for goal, I've liked him a lot from the games I've seen. The Leeds way at the moment seems to be sell your best player every 12-18 months, Beckford, Schmeichel, Becchio, Johnson, Snodgrass, Howson, Delph have all moved on to greener pastures.


Yeah I saw pictures on Facebook of the police having to go to Elland road last night. I doubt he will be at Leeds next season, bet becchio is regretting going now though. Barely played at all since he moved. Hope we don't become a B team, would be disgusting. Can see a lot of trouble happening today at Elland road.


----------



## Robbiedbee

kingdale said:


> Yeah I saw pictures on Facebook of the police having to go to Elland road last night. I doubt he will be at Leeds next season, bet becchio is regretting going now though. Barely played at all since he moved. Hope we don't become a B team, would be disgusting. Can see a lot of trouble happening today at Elland road.


Local derbies are usually quite bad, I'm surprised it's a 3:00 kickoff to be honest.


----------



## dibenny

dibenny said:


> i have got a treble on
> 
> Qpr-burnley draw
> 
> sunderland win
> 
> aston villa win
> 
> £5 returns 398 should i cash in for 31 quid?


finger's on the button lol


----------



## Robbiedbee

dibenny said:


> finger's on the button lol


What did you do?


----------



## dibenny

Robbiedbee said:


> What did you do?


i got greedy  only lorder's cash out lol

although it did cross my mind so i must be half lorder .


----------



## thermique

Blackburn, Leicester, reading, Wigan, derby 30/1, gubbed in the 93rd minute by a Birmingham equaliser


----------



## Bose93

If anyone won any money on today's results I will be seriously suprised!


----------



## ar4i

Man U f***ed my bets up.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I only put 2 on today, united fvcked one up and orient fvcked the other up. I've been too rough to care


----------



## Benls1991

Gutted...

Everton only won it In the 85th min as well


----------



## kingdale

Bet the bookies made a killing today.


----------



## MyronGainz

no bets made, but still following this thread lol


----------



## Fuarknez

chris9393 said:


> If anyone won any money on today's results I will be seriously suprised!


Exactly what I was coming in to post.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Just placed this bet, now come on da fcuk!


----------



## Beats

chris9393 said:


> If anyone won any money on today's results I will be seriously suprised!


I won money yesterday........A decent return as well..............................................BUT

I took

Everton

Southampton

Cardiff

All to win and Both teams to score

Southampton won 3-0

Logged into sky bet and boom they had it down as a win and paid me £107

Not like a bookie to make a mistake like that


----------



## kingdale

A lot of the fixtures next weekend look very close, can see another weekend of bad betting for that.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Had a nightmare of a weekend and easily down £25

I really fancy City -1 tomorrow though


----------



## Beats

Started with £5 betting in play on the Super Bowl ended up with £17 at the end lol Go Sea Hawks


----------



## Del Boy 01

Man City-2 tonight is 6/1, at that price its so tempting. I can see a fair few goals be scored tonight as I doubt jose will want to park the bus


----------



## DappaDonDave

Del Boy 01 said:


> Man City-2 tonight is 6/1, at that price its so tempting. I can see a fair few goals be scored tonight as I doubt jose will want to park the bus


But the question is, who do they have that is a goal scorer?...I think -2 is a good shout, but not with my money lol Real Madrid ****ed me over last night so I'm saving myself for the weekend.


----------



## AlexHealy

Jose will try and play for a draw, maybe a 1-0. He's done that against the others so far.

I think it will be 0-0 or 1-1 personally.

I'm giving Negredo first scorer a go on BetFred. 4/1 and they double/treble the odds if he scores 2 or 3.


----------



## kingdale

Del Boy 01 said:


> Man City-2 tonight is 6/1, at that price its so tempting. I can see a fair few goals be scored tonight as I doubt jose will want to park the bus


Jose has played for the draw in the other big games away, i think he will do the same again


----------



## kingdale

£5 free bet is man city, PSG an gillingham pays £40


----------



## Del Boy 01

I've stuck my £5 free bet on city -1


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

my free £5 bet went on over 2.5 goals

could be a waste, do you lose the £5 stake if your free bet wins? is so i'll win £4 so down a quid


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> my free £5 bet went on over 2.5 goals
> 
> could be a waste, do you lose the £5 stake if your free bet wins? is so i'll win £4 so down a quid


yes you lose your stake but you could invest your winnings wisely on tuesdays matches and make even more £££


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> yes you lose your stake but you could invest your winnings wisely on tuesdays matches and make even more £££


sounds like a plan :thumb:


----------



## kingdale

We are all going to lose our bets!


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'm sick of fvcking losing money!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'm sick of fvcking losing money!!


2nd nature to me now


----------



## WallsOfJericho

City lost me £20 pricks


----------



## Fortunatus

£15 on my beloved Chelsea last night returned £65 happy days


----------



## Beats

I went for over 18 corners last night got 40/1 inplay and there was exactly 18 corners!! So close!


----------



## AlexHealy

Fulham

Coventry win BTTS

Oxford/Draw double chance

£5 returns £63.88


----------



## kingdale

Wonder if Fulham even bother putting out any decent players tonight.


----------



## AlexHealy

Both are fighting relegation and both lost 3-0 on the weekend. I think Fulham need to win tonight for a boost in confidence.


----------



## AlexHealy

Coventry looking good at 2-0, need Bristol City to score.


----------



## kingdale

Fulham game is extremely boring.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dizzee! said:


> I went for over 18 corners last night got 40/1 inplay and there was exactly 18 corners!! So close!


unfcukin lucky


----------



## AlexHealy

Come on Fulham you bastards.


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> Come on Fulham you bastards.


Can't beat a league one side at home in 90 mins, it really isn't looking good for them.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Can't beat a league one side at home in 90 mins, it really isn't looking good for them.


I hope they get relegated for that, only one that didn't come in.

Had a Stevenage and Chesterfield BTTS double that came in luckily.


----------



## Prophecy

Lost £2 ffs.


----------



## Beats

Honestly hope Fulham go down! They are fcuking sh!te!


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> I hope they get relegated for that, only one that didn't come in.
> 
> Had a Stevenage and Chesterfield BTTS double that came in luckily.


Useless cnuts eh

I had Fulham -1 and Coventry double lol


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> Useless cnuts eh
> 
> I had Fulham -1 and Coventry double lol


Too right, they should be beating teams like that with ease, shows why they are bottom mind.


----------



## kingdale

Their new striker better settle quickly and start scoring or they are ****ed.


----------



## Del Boy 01

the madrid derby tonight, i really fancy athletico tonight. Is ronaldo banned for it?


----------



## AlexHealy

Nope, him and Bale are both available.


----------



## AlexHealy

I'm going for..

Madrid draw

Nottingham Forest win and over 2.5 goals

Peterborough win

£2 for £52.50.


----------



## AlexHealy

Bale confirmed as out.


----------



## kingdale

Stuck £2 on PSV, forest and Roma. Pays £13.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Had a fiver left in my account from the weekend so put it on these:

Real Madrid

Nottingham Forest

Barcelona

Benfica

FC Twente


----------



## Del Boy 01

How can Peterborough go 2-0 up then concede 2 with an extra man???


----------



## Del Boy 01

CUUUUUNTS


----------



## kingdale

kingdale said:


> Stuck £2 on PSV, forest and Roma. Pays £13.


Big money! Roma gave me a bit of a fright.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Had a fiver left in my account from the weekend so put it on these:
> 
> Real Madrid
> 
> Nottingham Forest
> 
> Barcelona
> 
> Benfica
> 
> FC Twente


Just need Barca to win - second half coming up


----------



## gymjim

Peterbrough lost me it looks a big 300- how ever i had a 3 quid earlier on 3 horses, forest, benfica and barca for a 116 return.

05 Feb 2014 18:54 Kempton 19:00 Outright Betting, Pool House, 6/4

Won

Kempton 19:30 Outright Betting, Masterpaver, 9/4

Won

Kempton 20:00 Outright Betting, Ex Ex, 6/5

Won

Preston v Nottm Forest Match Betting, Nottm Forest, 5/4

Won

Penafiel v Benfica Match Betting, Benfica, 2/7

Won

Barcelona v Real Sociedad Match Betting, Barcelona, 1/8

Open

Accumulator £2.00, 1 bet, £2.00 (Pot. Ret. £116.35)


----------



## gymjim

This baby would of bought home a big 289.

05 Feb 2014 18:49 Preston v Nottm Forest Match Betting, Nottm Forest, 5/4

Won

Peterborough v Swindon Match Betting, Peterborough, EVS

Lost

Barcelona v Real Sociedad Match Betting, Barcelona, 1/8

Open

Roma v Napoli Match Betting, Roma, 8/11

Won

Heerenveen v Twente Match Betting, Twente, 5/6

Won

Penafiel v Benfica Match Betting, Benfica, 2/7

Won


----------



## kingdale

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just need Barca to win - second half coming up


What does that pay mate?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

kingdale said:


> What does that pay mate?


About 10/1 - so should get £55 back. Real soc. down to 10 men so fingers crossed.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

2 - 0


----------



## kingdale

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> About 10/1 - so should get £55 back. Real soc. down to 10 men so fingers crossed.


Nice, did it come in?


----------



## kingdale

Going to put a tenner of the money I won tonight back on to hopefully get some more cash to play with at the weekend thinking,

£5 Ajax and pec zwolle pays £17.72

£5 Ajax and fleet wood £15.59 and just hoping Ajax don't mess up, which they shouldn't but you just never know.

Or £5 on fleet wood and Bayer Leverkusen pays £33.50 instead of the 2nd bet.

What do you guys reckon?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

kingdale said:


> Nice, did it come in?


Yep, got a bit to spend on the weekend games now.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

kingdale said:


> Going to put a tenner of the money I won tonight back on to hopefully get some more cash to play with at the weekend thinking,
> 
> £5 Ajax and pec zwolle pays £17.72
> 
> £5 Ajax and fleet wood £15.59 and just hoping Ajax don't mess up, which they shouldn't but you just never know.
> 
> Or £5 on fleet wood and Bayer Leverkusen pays £33.50 instead of the 2nd bet.
> 
> What do you guys reckon?


Ajax are a sure thing - 7 wins on the bounce

Pec vs Utrecht looks o.k - Pec form WWLLLLDD, Utrecht form DLLLLWWW.

Bayer should win.....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Awesome site for footy stats:

http://www.soccerstats.com/latest.asp?league=england


----------



## Beats

Carlos Vela first goal last night

He was one on on with the keeper and fcuked it then Barca ran up the park and scored. Gutting


----------



## kingdale

Put last nights winning back on and gone for

£5 Ajax and fleet wood pays £14.77

£5 Ajax and pec zwolle pays £16.99

£3 man city, Swansea, Nottingham forest, reading, leyton orient. Pays £42


----------



## AlexHealy

Ajax win to nil.


----------



## kingdale

Hope Ajax don't mess up 2 of the bets I have put on today.


----------



## AlexHealy

1-0 to Ajax.


----------



## AlexHealy

Ajax suck.

Put £20 on Van Gerwen to beat Taylor. He won 7-0. :lol:


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> Ajax suck.
> 
> Put £20 on Van Gerwen to beat Taylor. He won 7-0. :lol:


What did that pay?


----------



## kingdale

kingdale said:


> Put last nights winning back on and gone for
> 
> £5 Ajax and fleet wood pays £14.77
> 
> £5 Ajax and pec zwolle pays £16.99
> 
> £3 man city, Swansea, Nottingham forest, reading, leyton orient. Pays £42


Ajax and pec zwolle double won. £15 Is off on Leeds, Southampton and Leicester.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> What did that pay?


£50. Sky did a price boost of 6/4. Too good to not take the chance.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Ajax and pec zwolle double won. £15 Is off on Leeds, Southampton and Leicester.


I'll blame you if we lose to Yeovil now then. :lol:


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> I'll blame you if we lose to Yeovil now then. :lol:


I reckon BMD coming back will lift the team this week. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> I reckon BMD coming back will lift the team this week. Hopefully anyway.


I hope so.

I've just put £15 on Leeds -1 at 100/30.


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> I hope so.
> 
> I've just put £15 on Leeds -1 at 100/30.


We best just hope Ross doesn't get injured early on. Going to put a couple more bets for the weekend on closer to the time not decided what yet though.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> We best just hope Ross doesn't get injured early on. Going to put a couple more bets for the weekend on closer to the time not decided what yet though.


Hope not, he's a man on a mission at the moment. Same, hard to place some bets without team news etc.


----------



## SwAn1

Anyone bet decent sums of money or does everyone do 90 fold 50p accumulators? Don't get me wrong I'm no pro, I loose plenty but I can't see the fun in waging a fiver


----------



## Del Boy 01

SwAn1 said:


> Anyone bet decent sums of money or does everyone do 90 fold 50p accumulators? Don't get me wrong I'm no pro, I loose plenty but I can't see the fun in waging a fiver


There's no fun in losing, so bet within your means then it's alright losing - That's my sensible side talking but I usually end up sticking more than what I can afford as my student lifestyle isn't the best


----------



## Del Boy 01

Chisnall, MVG, Lewis and Wright won me a whopping 18 quid


----------



## SwAn1

Del Boy 01 said:


> There's no fun in losing, so bet within your means then it's alright losing - That's my sensible side talking but I usually end up sticking more than what I can afford as my student lifestyle isn't the best


True, I wish I could stick to that. More of a buzz putting £500 on a game to watch them draw to a 90th minute dodgy penalty lol


----------



## SwAn1

Del Boy 01 said:


> Chisnall, MVG, Lewis and Wright won me a whopping 18 quid


Don't spend it all on lambrini and roll ups. I'm only jealous I'm not a student


----------



## Del Boy 01

SwAn1 said:


> Don't spend it all on lambrini and roll ups. I'm only jealous I'm not a student


Lol I'm more the opposite I won't smoke unless it's a cigarette and I won't drink unless it's something half decent. Please don't tar us all with the same brush, we're not all scruffy basterds


----------



## kingdale

Bets for the weekend

£15 Leeds, burnley an Southampton.

£1 man city -2, Man U -1, Everton, spurs, wolves am Nottingham forest.

£5 Sunderland, man city -1, Ipswich, Leicester. Then a £3 bet I posted a few days ago. If fleet wood win tonight I get a big £14 also.


----------



## Beats

Without looking at the fixtures I fancy

Southampton

Sunderland

whoever are playing Fulham for a treble this week


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Without looking at the fixtures I fancy
> 
> Southampton
> 
> Sunderland
> 
> whoever are playing Fulham for a treble this week


Man U are playing fulham


----------



## Beats

kingdale said:


> Man U are playing fulham


Probably poor odds then so will maybe go for Wolves instead depending on who they play


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'm liking the look of this for tomorrow


----------



## MyronGainz

Tempted to get back into the game by following del boy...........


----------



## AlexHealy

Fleetwood game is off tonight.

5th home game in 6 for Newport County that has been called off.


----------



## Del Boy 01

MyronGainz said:


> Tempted to get back into the game by following del boy...........


That's what I like hear


----------



## Del Boy 01

Brentford, Orient and Leicester are all worth backing this weekend


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> Fleetwood game is off tonight.
> 
> 5th home game in 6 for Newport County that has been called off.


Dam. When's it rescheduled for? Does that mean is just wait for them to play again or just get the odds from Ajax winning?


----------



## kingdale

Could do with a winner this weekend, payday and I am pretty much instantly skint. Ah well at least ill stay in and stick to my diet.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Dam. When's it rescheduled for? Does that mean is just wait for them to play again or just get the odds from Ajax winning?


March 4th I think. They should void the Fleetwood bet so you'll only have it as a single.


----------



## kingdale

AlexHealy said:


> March 4th I think. They should void the Fleetwood bet so you'll only have it as a single.


Cant believe I am going to have to go into the bookies to collect about a pound profit.


----------



## kingdale

Dizzee! said:


> Probably poor odds then so will maybe go for Wolves instead depending on who they play


Think they were about 1/5 or something terrible. Just never know with Man U this season either. Bet they have messed up so many bets this season.


----------



## AlexHealy

kingdale said:


> Cant believe I am going to have to go into the bookies to collect about a pound profit.


If I'm honest I don't think Fleetwood would have won. County are pretty decent at home.


----------



## AlexHealy

Anyone watch super league?

The odds of a try not being converted are 3.75.

Tonight there's been 6 tries, only one converted.


----------



## Prophecy

This would be some feat. There's bound to be one or two upsets but it's worth a quid!


----------



## Del Boy 01

What's on ye slips today then lads?


----------



## AlexHealy

****nal ????????????????

Leeds to win in play is 11/2 and we'll be playing into the wind.


----------



## Benls1991

AlexHealy said:


> ****nal ????????????????
> 
> Leeds to win in play is 11/2 and we'll be playing into the wind.


I just got a 7/1 on the same bet, put a fiver on


----------



## Benls1991

Got a better chance of platting **** on the second one, but you got be in it to win it eh


----------



## Robbiedbee

Come on Liverpool!! It's days like this I don't give a **** about bets or Fantasy Football. (Incidentally, I've got Sagna, Mertesacker and Szczesny in my FF team...)


----------



## Del Boy 01

Come on leeds! One more goal


----------



## Del Boy 01

Yes you fvcking Yorkshire inbred cnuts


----------



## AlexHealy

I need another Leeds goal.


----------



## AlexHealy

Anyone else bet on Leeds at half time?

I put £30 on for £195 back.


----------



## Benls1991

Happy days, didn't win as much as your guys but got £42 off the Leeds win


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

ive tried short shots with no joy so thought id try this long shot


----------



## kingdale

Well ****nal messed up my £1 long shot accumulator. Ah well, c'mon Southampton and burnley for £88


----------



## Del Boy 01

City-1, Leicester, Orient and Southampton come on don't let me down!


----------



## Del Boy 01

It's looking like a bad day already


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> It's looking like a bad day already


ive had a terrible day, arenal humiliated (im an ****nal fan), bet hammered...........wheres that rope


----------



## AlexHealy

Split £45 on Man City -1 and -2.

Thankfully won £55 from £20 on Sheff Wed -1 in play.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I think I'm gonna have a week off next depending on the fixtures


----------



## Prophecy

Fcuk Man City. What an embarrassment. And Sunderland let me down too.


----------



## DuncRx7

Thinking the same, this week has been so dodgy for results. City, Celtic and Villa lemme down for 300.


----------



## Guest

Orient Draw or no bet let the other halves brother down for 538 quid.

2 goals in the last 3 mins.

I don't miss that gutting feeling I can tell ya!


----------



## AlexHealy

Adebayor first scorer returned £30 from £5.

I've put that onto Man United -2, they normally lose my bets but I think they'll do it today.


----------



## DuncRx7

AlexHealy said:


> Adebayor first scorer returned £30 from £5.
> 
> I've put that onto Man United -2, they normally lose my bets but I think they'll do it today.


Done the exact same bet, lettuce pray


----------



## Benls1991

Just got 3/1 over 1.5 goals in first half on Man U game


----------



## gymjim

Anybody taken united during the 1st half, i got odds of 2-1 put a cheeky 20 on it to reclaim some of this weekends loss ( 120 quid) win some lose some, just another day


----------



## gymjim

HAHAHA spoke to soon!


----------



## AlexHealy

I put £20 on United to win 2-1 at 7/2.

****ers.


----------



## kingdale

Glad I didn't put a bet in today after looking at the scores. Man U, juventus, athletico and Roma all messing up.


----------



## kingdale

Going to put my free bet on QPR and athletico B tomorrow I reckon. Would usually give the QPR game a miss but I think I'll watch it tomorrow so makes it more interesting.


----------



## Beats

Whos on any of tonights games?

£5 free bet with SkyBet so heres hoping I win money for the weekends bets or im screwed lol


----------



## Jay0205

Chelsea, Leyton Orient, Dortmund and Bayer Leverkusen return just over £30 off £5.

All pretty certain results.


----------



## AlexHealy

I may wait for some sending offs and throw some handicaps on in-play.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Chelsea

West ham

Dortmund

Burnley

Might have a little single on the Real madrid game since as it's on sky. BTTS and Real win?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Also gone for 3 or more goals in the Real madrid game with BTTS and Real M HT/FT.


----------



## Guest

Orient 2 down already at home. Some seriously dodgy results with them just recently.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Chelsea
> 
> West ham
> 
> Dortmund
> 
> Burnley
> 
> Might have a little single on the Real madrid game since as it's on sky. BTTS and Real win?


Looking o.k so far  Just need real to get another goal.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Victor Anichebe you are a cvnt


----------



## Del Boy 01

Orient pi55ed me off conceding 2 so early I decided to put an in play bet on. Southampton, Northampton, Madrid, Carlisle and Bristol a fiver returned £60. Finally made up for recent losses.

I also done a quid 8 fold inplay Fleetwood let me down for a nice £60


----------



## Del Boy 01

Who backed liverpool in play today?


----------



## Beats

Adebayor,Sturridge,RVP first goal treble I done


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> Who backed liverpool in play today?


I backed them at 2-2 to win 3-2.

Was going to bet on Gerrard next scorer. 

Darts betting for me tonight.


----------



## Del Boy 01

AlexHealy said:


> I backed them at 2-2 to win 3-2.
> 
> Was going to bet on Gerrard next scorer.
> 
> Darts betting for me tonight.


I done a nice inplay bet on them and a few others worth £40. I was gonna cash out as Barca weren't playing well and ended up conceding in the 89th and it wouldn't let me cash out the whole of the second half so after 10 mins of moaning to bet365 CS I ended up with £10 free credit which ain't too bad

I'll be flicking between the darts and the rugby tonight with bet365 keeping me company


----------



## AlexHealy

Del Boy 01 said:


> I done a nice inplay bet on them and a few others worth £40. I was gonna cash out as Barca weren't playing well and ended up conceding in the 89th and it wouldn't let me cash out the whole of the second half so after 10 mins of moaning to bet365 CS I ended up with £10 free credit which ain't too bad
> 
> I'll be flicking between the darts and the rugby tonight with bet365 keeping me company


That's not too bad but a bit annoying that they wouldn't let you cash out.


----------



## AlexHealy

RS4 said:


> Im going with the darts myself, what bets have you lined up?


I've not placed yet but thinking..

Van Barneveld -2.5 handicap - evens

Chisnall win - evens

Anderson win - evens


----------



## Del Boy 01

RS4 said:


> what you thinking with the rugby, im thinking saints +4 at 11/10


That sounds like a pretty safe bet to me, saints previous form against wire is very good, there's plenty of new signings and wire have lost key players too. I'll probably stick a little bit on that


----------



## AlexHealy

RS4 said:


> im just going barney and mvg about 11/10
> 
> saints +4 11/10


Chisnall is 2/1 not even.

I think saints will lose.


----------



## AlexHealy

RS4 said:


> I never said he was even?? Im going barney and mvg
> 
> Saints game should be good and close, im going saints +4


No I did. :lol:

I got his odds wrong above.

Yeah it should be good, I'm going to the magic weekend in May. Fancy Warrington by 6+ tonight.


----------



## AlexHealy

Lost with Barney.

I'm done.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Cracking night of sport tonight. Darts on the laptop and rugby on the tv, who said multitasking wasn't easy?


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Cracking night of sport tonight. Darts on the laptop and rugby on the tv, who said multitasking wasn't easy?


What?.......people actually watch Rugby? lol!!

Never been a fan I prefer NFL to rugby tbh


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> What?.......people actually watch Rugby? lol!!
> 
> Never been a fan I prefer NFL to rugby tbh


Rugby League is actually good to watch sometimes, you should try watching it. It's a little bit like NFL but without the gay safety gear and stupid amount of advertisements


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Rugby League is actually good to watch sometimes, you should try watching it. It's a little bit like NFL but without the gay safety gear and stupid amount of advertisements


Do they pass forwards? And when they kick it out don't be opposite team get a throw lol?


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Do they pass forwards? And when they kick it out don't be opposite team get a throw lol?


Yeah they do haha and most of the time it goes to the opposition depending if it's a 40/20 (a very good tactical kick). Also there's no throw ins in rugby league lol. If your not busy tonight get the Hull game on, I'm sure you won't regret it


----------



## SwAn1

You gotta love the yanks with their World series lark. I just had world championship biscuit eating competition with my dog which I won, I'm now world champion!

Anyway, back on topic. Anyone ever do any Arb bets, looked into it a while ago and can never find any lol


----------



## Beats

SwAn1 said:


> You gotta love the yanks with their World series lark. I just had world championship biscuit eating competition with my dog which I won, I'm now world champion!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic. Anyone ever do any Arb bets, looked into it a while ago and can never find any lol


That when you bet on all outcomes with different bookies and make a profit regardless who wins?


----------



## SwAn1

Dizzee! said:


> That when you bet on all outcomes with different bookies and make a profit regardless who wins?


Yeah mate, read on another forum people doing it as Id never heard of it, I looked for a weekend at loads of different sports and couldnt find any, maybe they've tightened it up or Im just a c.unt and cant find them


----------



## Beats

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah mate, read on another forum people doing it as Id never heard of it, I looked for a weekend at loads of different sports and couldnt find any, maybe they've tightened it up or Im just a c.unt and cant find them


I wouldnt know where to start to be honest mate


----------



## Ben_Dover

If anyone fancies a punt, all 10 Dutch Juliper league games tonight to be over 2.5 goals is 100/1. My mate had £20 on it last week and it came in...


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> If anyone fancies a punt, all 10 Dutch Juliper league games tonight to be over 2.5 goals is 100/1. My mate had £20 on it last week and it came in...


Chances of happening again though lol?


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dizzee! said:


> Chances of happening again though lol?


Have you seen the amount of goals each week in that league? Its pretty good chance I reckon, or just pick 5 of them then


----------



## SwAn1

I've decided to join the fun, well sort of, I've got a lucky 63 on today's racing loads of donkeys some of which like the mud lol


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you seen the amount of goals each week in that league? Its pretty good chance I reckon, or just pick 5 of them then


Its not a league I have ever really took much notice of tbh but I have now lol

Is that the league with PSV and Ajax etc....?


----------



## Beats

WOW!!

Monday 10 February

Jong Ajax 4-1 VVV

Jong PSV 3-0 Helmond Sport

Jong Twente 2-4 FC Volendam

Sunday 9 February

Excelsior 4-1 FC Den Bosch

Saturday 8 February

Willem II 3-2 Achilles 29

Friday 7 February

FC Eindhoven 1-2 Almere City

FC Emmen 1-6 FC Dordrecht

FC Oss 2-2 De Graafschap

Fortuna Sittard 5-0 Telstar

Sparta 1-2 MVV Maastricht


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dizzee! said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Monday 10 February
> 
> Jong Ajax 4-1 VVV
> 
> Jong PSV 3-0 Helmond Sport
> 
> Jong Twente 2-4 FC Volendam
> 
> Sunday 9 February
> 
> Excelsior 4-1 FC Den Bosch
> 
> Saturday 8 February
> 
> Willem II 3-2 Achilles 29
> 
> Friday 7 February
> 
> FC Eindhoven 1-2 Almere City
> 
> FC Emmen 1-6 FC Dordrecht
> 
> FC Oss 2-2 De Graafschap
> 
> Fortuna Sittard 5-0 Telstar
> 
> Sparta 1-2 MVV Maastricht


Yeah that one


----------



## Beats

Unreal amount of goals

heres hoping this wasnt a fluke week lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Dizzee! said:


> Unreal amount of goals
> 
> heres hoping this wasnt a fluke week lol


http://www.soccerstats.com/trends.asp?league=holland2

64% average for the league for over 2.5 per game


----------



## SwAn1

Ben_Dover said:


> http://www.soccerstats.com/trends.asp?league=holland2
> 
> 64% average for the league for over 2.5 per game


I'm liking this a little I must say, what are the odds for this week? (sorry its easier to ask you than google it)


----------



## Ben_Dover

£5 returns £504 at ladbrokes


----------



## SwAn1

Ben_Dover said:


> £5 returns £504 at ladbrokes


ffs I'm going to have to leave the house now!

Thanks


----------



## Beats

Ben_Dover said:


> £5 returns £504 at ladbrokes


Think I might put a few quid on that because If i dont it will prob win lol

Mind you if i do it wont win lol


----------



## Beats

SwAn1 said:


> ffs I'm going to have to leave the house now!
> 
> Thanks


Do it before you go train.......................................................................Thats if you even lift of course lol


----------



## SwAn1

Dizzee! said:


> Think I might put a few quid on that because If i dont it will prob win lol
> 
> Mind you if i do it wont win lol


The chances of it coming in two weeks running is slim, but I'm not sure I can help myself


----------



## Ben_Dover

SwAn1 said:


> ffs I'm going to have to leave the house now!
> 
> Bet365 was only about 85/1
> 
> Thanks


----------



## SwAn1

Dizzee! said:


> Do it before you go train.......................................................................Thats if you even lift of course lol


Cheeky c.unt  , I must confess to having not trained in 2 months, sick of getting injured. I was benching 125kg for 2 had 2 weeks off and I struggled to do 60kg x 10 always fighting the battle, takes months to put it on and 5 mins to lose it all


----------



## Beats

SwAn1 said:


> Cheeky c.unt  , I must confess to having not trained in 2 months, sick of getting injured. I was benching 125kg for 2 had 2 weeks off and I struggled to do 60kg x 10 always fighting the battle, takes months to put it on and 5 mins to lose it all


Yeah tell me about it

I have 3-4 brilliant spell in the gym good diet then bang miss a week that turns to a month that turns to 6 months lol


----------



## MrGRoberts

Chelsea ****ed me for £1300 on Tuesday night, fvcking tramps!


----------



## Ben_Dover

RS4 said:


> Do you know the odds for it again, there is loads of dutch matches tonight


http://sportsbeta.ladbrokes.com/Dutch/Eerste-Divisie/Football-N-1z13s2xZ1z132fuZ1z141jy/

This lot, all over 2.5 is about 100/1


----------



## SwAn1

ffs I just went into Ladbrokes and its now 50/1 apparently they've had bets nationwide apparently a tip going around on a bodybuilding forum


----------



## Ben_Dover

Although that is only showing 8 now, I had Almere V Emmen and Helmond V Oss in mine too


----------



## Del Boy 01

I've stuck a quid on it at 89/1. If it comes in I'll give you a quid of it


----------



## Beats

Apart from last week its been 6 out of 10 or 7 out of 10 games that have finished over 2.5


----------



## Del Boy 01

Why the fvck did I put that 10 fold in the acca tracker? My phone is going mental! It's looking good so far though


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Only got 49/1 with sky bet. Crap.

Still put a tenner on though


----------



## Ben_Dover

4 goals needed apart from the 0-0 

Worth a fiver each week I reckon


----------



## AlexHealy

7 of 10 have come in.

Need 1 goal in 2 games but 3 in that one.


----------



## Ben_Dover

1 goal out apart from the 0-0 which is very rare in that league...


----------



## Beats

wow! My mate had it on 2 out 10 is scary!


----------



## AlexHealy

Looking at the above, it's possibly worth doing the same with BTTS.


----------



## gymjim

6 mins away from 1188

Mario balotelli strikes from 36 yards, top corner,

Stormvogels Telstar v. Jong PSV Eindhoven (FT 2v2) |Draw| @ 3/1

Mainz 05 v Hannover (FT 2v0) |Mainz 05| @ 11/10

AC Milan v Bologna (FT 1v0) |Draw| @ 7/2

Swindon 0 v 0 Colchester |Draw| @ 5/2

Accrington Stanley 2 v 3 S****horpe |S****horpe United| @ 11/10

Peterborough 0 v 0 Walsall |Draw| @ 15/8

Paris St Germain 3 v 0 Valenciennes |Paris Saint-Germain| @ 1/33

PSV Eindhoven v. Heracles Almelo (FT 2v1) |PSV Eindhoven| @ 4/9

What a c...u,,, n...t


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> Looking at the above, it's possibly worth doing the same with BTTS.


Odds are sh1t though, over 1.5 goals was only 4/1 for 10 games...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

treble for today


----------



## AlexHealy

I put £5 on..

Chesterfield

Sheff Wed

Dundee United

Coventry

All to score 2 goals. Would get £55 back until two games were called off.


----------



## Del Boy 01

I had a nice treble which was let down early by Southampton so I had this and another six fold as a last ditch effort to win something


----------



## Beats

Watford

Fleetwood

Brentford

Burnley..............Pish!


----------



## Guest

Forest look massive to me in tomorrows cup tie.


----------



## Beats

Sheff utd coming off the back of a couple good results though if i remember correctly


----------



## Guest

Dizzee! said:


> Sheff utd coming off the back of a couple good results though if i remember correctly


Forest are hard to beat and playing some free flowing football. @2.4 to win and 1.66 draw no bet. Buying money, I'm hardly one to listen too though lol.


----------



## Beats

Spawn of Haney said:


> Forest are hard to beat and playing some free flowing football. @2.4 to win and 1.66 draw no bet. Buying money, I'm hardly one to listen too though lol.


Agreed Forrest imo are the better side but Im always a bit dodgy about betting against teams that are coming off a couple good wins


----------



## Beats

Ive went with

Forrest

QPR

Napoli

Real Madrid

7/1 with Sky bet

If it doesnt win I still get a £5 free bet on monday so get my money back in a way lol


----------



## Beats

Fcuk sake Forrest and QPR


----------



## Beats

Hope the team buses crash


----------



## Guest

Like I said, who am I to say with my betting past lol.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Any tips for tonight?

Hull, Swindon and Hellas Verona is 15/1

There's quite a few other teams playing aswell but I haven't got a clue who to stick on


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Any tips for tonight?
> 
> Hull, Swindon and Hellas Verona is 15/1
> 
> There's quite a few other teams playing aswell but I haven't got a clue who to stick on


Going to leave it till Tuesday,Wednesday and Thursday mate loads of games on over those 3 days


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:
 

> Going to leave it till Tuesday,Wednesday and Thursday mate loads of games on over those 3 days


Im glad i swerved it, they all lost. Its good to have football back 7 days a week, its time to make some £££


----------



## Beats

I know I just checked them to see how they got on after the cinema and 2 draws 1 loss lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Tonight's bets...



I think I might to a BTTS acca aswell


----------



## gymjim

Tonights selections:

Yeovil Town v Watford st Full Time Result Watford 19/20 -

18 Feb 19:45 Wigan v Barnsley FC st Full Time Result Wigan 4/7 -

18 Feb 19:45 Sheffield Wednesday v Derby County st Full Time Result Derby County 5/4 -

18 Feb 19:45 Coventry v Carlisle st Full Time Result Coventry Evens -

18 Feb 19:45 Leyton Orient v Stevenage st Full Time Result Leyton Orient 7/10 -

18 Feb 19:45 Newport v Oxford United st Full Time Result Oxford United 19/10

5 quid returns 340


----------



## Del Boy 01

I had this tasty little double which ibrahimavic had go an fvck up and score second


----------



## Beats

Rochdale

Oxford

Watford

Sigh.......


----------



## Del Boy 01

Watford always have a way of fvcking me over, whether it's beating a team I've backed or not bothering to win


----------



## gymjim

**** results!


----------



## Beats

This is brutal!


----------



## Del Boy 01

gymjim said:


> **** results!


I feel sorry for you mate. Cov and Oxford were winning at one point lol


----------



## AlexHealy

I was going to go for Barca to score 2+ and Ibra anytime, changed it to Barca win and over 2.5.

At 1-0 I put a safety on 1-0 so I would only be £5 down instead of £30.

Ended up £55 down fml.


----------



## AlexHealy

Oh and don't bet against Newport at home.


----------



## Beats

I have never even heard of Newport but they were bottom of the form stats list


----------



## NightHawk

What about a Leicester away win tonight? Need to claw back some of Monday/Tuesday's losses :thumb:


----------



## Beats

NightHawk said:


> What about a Leicester away win tonight? Need to claw back some of Monday/Tuesday's losses :thumb:


Mate If your thinking about bets like that no wonder you lost on Monday/Tuesday lol


----------



## gymjim

Del Boy 01 said:


> I feel sorry for you mate. Cov and Oxford were winning at one point lol


Thats nothing compared to Ac milan vs bologna, Had them to draw, 7 teams all won, last 5 mins a hit and hop from 37 yards from balotelli, hit the top corner

1188 would of been in the bank!


----------



## Ben_Dover

This is mine for tonight


----------



## mattyhunt

Atletico Madrid

Bayern Munich

Gillingham Win or Draw Double Chance

Worksop (Northern Premier League)

HNK Rijeka (Croatia Cup)

Apoel Nicosia v Alki Larnaca Over 2.5 Goals (Cyprus Cup)

Just shy of 15/1


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> I have never even heard of Newport but they were bottom of the form stats list


:|

We have one of the best home form.


----------



## Robbiedbee

I stay away from the two legged ties, especially Europe like this. But then again, I've just had a bad run of bets, so I'm a bit betshy at the moment haha.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Cashed out early tonight as athletico where getting BATTERED. What do they go an do late on in the game.... score

Pished off is an understatement


----------



## Del Boy 01

What's everyone's bets for tonight?


----------



## MrGRoberts

Del Boy 01 said:


> What's everyone's bets for tonight?


Benfica + Fiorentina double for the 6pm kick offs. If it wins its all going on Napoli. :thumb:


----------



## mattyhunt

Del Boy 01 said:


> What's everyone's bets for tonight?


Stuck £20 on Al Ahli Dubai to return £32 for a couple extra quid to play with - currently 1-0 up

For tonight I have:

Napoli @ 9/4

Fiorentina, Juventus, Porto, Sevilla @ 4/1

Fiorentina, Juventus, Porto, Sevilla, Lazio, Napoli, Shakhtar @ 38/1

Napoli, Ajax, Benfica, Lazio @ 17/1

Juventus, Ajax, Genk, Napoli, Shakhtar, Benfica, Al Ahli Dubai, Al Jazira SC @ 135/1


----------



## Del Boy 01

MrGRoberts said:


> Benfica + Fiorentina double for the 6pm kick offs. If it wins its all going on Napoli. :thumb:


Fiorentina 1-1 already. How much did you stake?


----------



## Del Boy 01

mattyhunt said:


> Stuck £20 on Al Ahli Dubai to return £32 for a couple extra quid to play with - currently 1-0 up
> 
> For tonight I have:
> 
> Napoli @ 9/4
> 
> Fiorentina, Juventus, Porto, Sevilla @ 4/1
> 
> Fiorentina, Juventus, Porto, Sevilla, Lazio, Napoli, Shakhtar @ 38/1
> 
> Napoli, Ajax, Benfica, Lazio @ 17/1
> 
> Juventus, Ajax, Genk, Napoli, Shakhtar, Benfica, Al Ahli Dubai, Al Jazira SC @ 135/1


Looks good to me, good luck


----------



## Del Boy 01

Spurs, Benifica, Ajax and Napoli. £10 free bet returns £230


----------



## Guest

Can't believe some of the 0-0's!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Spurs are cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts. I hope their plane home gets delayed


----------



## B-rad

I got Ajax Napoli and shaktar £5 on £50 back happy with that just hope it comes in lol


----------



## MrGRoberts

Del Boy 01 said:


> Fiorentina 1-1 already. How much did you stake?


won lol. Only £10 mate haha


----------



## MrGRoberts

Worst I've ever seen Napoli play. typical.


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Spurs are cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts cnuts. I hope their plane home gets delayed


Dnipro are a good side mate


----------



## AlexHealy

Typical. Saints won by 12 as well.


----------



## gymjim

Ive had a few accumulators this weekend as per, switched more to the horses last night, couped a 10-1 winner and a 7-1 both with a 10 on each, Footie was starting to >FCK me off with always that one team that one paper should win, but lets you down!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

my long shot for today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

^^^^^if that bet come in i think i'll quit betting on football on a high


----------



## Beats

So much for not betting against Newport at home lol I bet on them and they get beat! Fleet wood can fcuk off as well


----------



## Del Boy 01

Derby made me sweat today


----------



## Del Boy 01

Burnley, Derby, Leicester, Orient 9/1 ........... easy money!


----------



## gymjim

I had a long shot today- 4 teams off the 41k! bummer!

Chelsea v Everton Match Betting, Chelsea, 4/7

Won

****nal v Sunderland Match Betting, ****nal, 3/10

Won

Cardiff v Hull Match Betting, Cardiff, 8/5

Lost

Man City v Stoke Match Betting, Man City, 1/6

Won

West Brom v Fulham Match Betting, Draw, 11/4

Won

West Ham v Southampton Match Betting, West Ham, 2/1

Won

Crystal Palace v Man United Match Betting, Man United, 4/7

Won

Middlesbrough v Leeds Match Betting, Middlesbrough, EVS

Lost

Brighton v Wigan Match Betting, Wigan, 23/10

Won

Charlton v Qpr Match Betting, Qpr, 21/20

Lost

Derby v Bournemouth Match Betting, Derby, 5/6

Won

Huddersfield v Sheff Wed Match Betting, Huddersfield, 6/5

Lost

Leicester v Ipswich Match Betting, Leicester, 4/7

Won

Hearts v Celtic Match Betting, Celtic, 2/11

Won

Alfreton Town v Gateshead Match Betting, Alfreton Town, 6/4

Lost

Nuneaton Town v Luton Match Betting, Luton, 8/11

Won


----------



## Del Boy 01

gymjim said:


> I had a long shot today- 4 teams off the 41k! bummer!
> 
> Chelsea v Everton Match Betting, Chelsea, 4/7
> 
> Won
> 
> ****nal v Sunderland Match Betting, ****nal, 3/10
> 
> Won
> 
> Cardiff v Hull Match Betting, Cardiff, 8/5
> 
> Lost
> 
> Man City v Stoke Match Betting, Man City, 1/6
> 
> Won
> 
> West Brom v Fulham Match Betting, Draw, 11/4
> 
> Won
> 
> West Ham v Southampton Match Betting, West Ham, 2/1
> 
> Won
> 
> Crystal Palace v Man United Match Betting, Man United, 4/7
> 
> Won
> 
> Middlesbrough v Leeds Match Betting, Middlesbrough, EVS
> 
> Lost
> 
> Brighton v Wigan Match Betting, Wigan, 23/10
> 
> Won
> 
> Charlton v Qpr Match Betting, Qpr, 21/20
> 
> Lost
> 
> Derby v Bournemouth Match Betting, Derby, 5/6
> 
> Won
> 
> Huddersfield v Sheff Wed Match Betting, Huddersfield, 6/5
> 
> Lost
> 
> Leicester v Ipswich Match Betting, Leicester, 4/7
> 
> Won
> 
> Hearts v Celtic Match Betting, Celtic, 2/11
> 
> Won
> 
> Alfreton Town v Gateshead Match Betting, Alfreton Town, 6/4
> 
> Lost
> 
> Nuneaton Town v Luton Match Betting, Luton, 8/11
> 
> Won


Impressive that mate but why the fvck did you choose Cardiff?

ps whats your biggest win?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

gymjim said:


> I had a long shot today- 4 teams off the 41k! bummer!
> 
> Chelsea v Everton Match Betting, Chelsea, 4/7
> 
> Won
> 
> ****nal v Sunderland Match Betting, ****nal, 3/10
> 
> Won
> 
> Cardiff v Hull Match Betting, Cardiff, 8/5
> 
> Lost
> 
> Man City v Stoke Match Betting, Man City, 1/6
> 
> Won
> 
> West Brom v Fulham Match Betting, Draw, 11/4
> 
> Won
> 
> West Ham v Southampton Match Betting, West Ham, 2/1
> 
> Won
> 
> Crystal Palace v Man United Match Betting, Man United, 4/7
> 
> Won
> 
> Middlesbrough v Leeds Match Betting, Middlesbrough, EVS
> 
> Lost
> 
> Brighton v Wigan Match Betting, Wigan, 23/10
> 
> Won
> 
> Charlton v Qpr Match Betting, Qpr, 21/20
> 
> Lost
> 
> Derby v Bournemouth Match Betting, Derby, 5/6
> 
> Won
> 
> Huddersfield v Sheff Wed Match Betting, Huddersfield, 6/5
> 
> Lost
> 
> Leicester v Ipswich Match Betting, Leicester, 4/7
> 
> Won
> 
> Hearts v Celtic Match Betting, Celtic, 2/11
> 
> Won
> 
> Alfreton Town v Gateshead Match Betting, Alfreton Town, 6/4
> 
> Lost
> 
> Nuneaton Town v Luton Match Betting, Luton, 8/11
> 
> Won


i had cardiff as well FFS


----------



## gymjim

Del Boy 01 said:


> Impressive that mate but why the fvck did you choose Cardiff?
> 
> ps whats your biggest win?


It was just due to ive got hull on others, i usually do a little bit of research on form etc. Fcked up on the sheff wednesday vs huddersfield. If i had known there league position i would of left that alone!

Alfreton vs gateshead- shock, bottom team draw vs top team at home!

Charlton vs QPR---- Shock again, play off contended vs relegated team.. well more than likely.

Not to dis heartend was juts a random 1.38 bet i had in my account.

but so very close.

Biggest win- 3768 back in 2011.

This year was 1800 of 7 quid as you may know.

Need - Liverpool, newcastle and spurs to win today for 400.... and have more on the rugby etc.


----------



## Del Boy 01

gymjim said:


> It was just due to ive got hull on others, i usually do a little bit of research on form etc. Fcked up on the sheff wednesday vs huddersfield. If i had known there league position i would of left that alone!
> 
> Alfreton vs gateshead- shock, bottom team draw vs top team at home!
> 
> Charlton vs QPR---- Shock again, play off contended vs relegated team.. well more than likely.
> 
> Not to dis heartend was juts a random 1.38 bet i had in my account.
> 
> but so very close.
> 
> Biggest win- *3768* back in 2011.
> 
> This year was *1800* of 7 quid as you may know.
> 
> Need - Liverpool, newcastle and spurs to win today for 400.... and have more on the rugby etc.


Fvck me, they're some nice winnings! I think I'm gonna have a little flutter today, I wouldn't mind winning big


----------



## Del Boy 01

I wouldn't mind this one coming in


----------



## SwAn1

Quite tempted to do a swansea, villa, spurs treble a £5 bet pays £300


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

SwAn1 said:


> Quite tempted to do a swansea, villa, spurs treble a £5 bet pays £300


worth a punt but i think liverpool might be a bit much for swansea. though these are the games liverpool mess up


----------



## SwAn1

safc49 said:


> worth a punt but i think liverpool might be a bit much for swansea. though these are the games liverpool mess up


Yeah you're probably right but but what can you buy with a fiver these days a loaf of bread and a can of pop. Why not lol


----------



## gymjim

SwAn1 said:


> Quite tempted to do a swansea, villa, spurs treble a £5 bet pays £300


Its a nice bet that. may have to just to win some back, as ive gone the other way, i cant see any draws in the prem today!

Hopefully liverpool will carry there form on at anfield!


----------



## Prophecy

Liverpool Swansea was a nail biter. I've been putting a small bet on certs all day, clawing my way from 50p up to £4 haha. I've got a pound on Tottenham.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Anyone that's on Facebook, look up "both teams to score - football tipster" he bets inplay so you have to keep watching, turns £20 to £100 in a day. Got last 6/8 correct...


----------



## AlexHealy

Ben_Dover said:


> Anyone that's on Facebook, look up "both teams to score - football tipster" he bets inplay so you have to keep watching, turns £20 to £100 in a day. Got last 6/8 correct...


In on this tonight so it will probably lose.


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> In on this tonight so it will probably lose.


Haha me too


----------



## AlexHealy

Ben_Dover said:


> Haha me too


Nice and easy, first one came in pretty quick. :lol:


----------



## AlexHealy

Did you get on the second?


----------



## AlexHealy

Strange one. It came in, and paid out but now it's 1-0 to the other team?!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

free £5 bet. bit of a long shot but fcuk it, even "certs" are getting beat


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> Strange one. It came in, and paid out but now it's 1-0 to the other team?!


Yeh it paid out then took it back and they scored 82 mins


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Come on villareal. Give me my first win in fcuk knows how long!


----------



## Beats

LOL first time anyone here gets on the guys tips and it loses!


----------



## Robbiedbee

Rangers drawing 3-3 with the mighty Stenhousemuir throw a spanner in the works on Saturday.


----------



## Weakwilko

Not sure if its been mentioned on here as I haven't read through the 73 pages, but if you fancy a 'Guaranteed Profit Bet' check out sportingpreview.com

http://sportingpreview.com/gpb2013/000076.php

He usually does them every week, profits range from about £50 to £100+ if your lucky. Its a bit of money to outlay sometimes, but you are guaranteed a profit. Always nice to have a bit of free money in your sky rocket.

Sy


----------



## Beats

Weakwilko said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned on here as I haven't read through the 73 pages, but if you fancy a 'Guaranteed Profit Bet' check out sportingpreview.com
> 
> http://sportingpreview.com/gpb2013/000076.php
> 
> He usually does them every week, profits range from about £50 to £100+ if your lucky. Its a bit of money to outlay sometimes, but you are guaranteed a profit. Always nice to have a bit of free money in your sky rocket.
> 
> Sy


That looks interesting

Like you say you gotta part with a fair bit of money but for a guaranteed profit its not to shabby.


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> Strange one. It came in, and paid out but now it's 1-0 to the other team?!


5/5 tonight 1 bet left for £20-£100+


----------



## gymjim

Ben_Dover said:


> 5/5 tonight 1 bet left for £20-£100+


I stayed away tonight, didnt get time to place a bet, what cam in mate?


----------



## Ben_Dover

gymjim said:


> I stayed away tonight, didnt get time to place a bet, what cam in mate?


All 6/6 mate £20-£100+


----------



## gymjim

Ben_Dover said:


> All 6/6 mate £20-£100+


SO what was the total returns?


----------



## Ben_Dover

gymjim said:


> SO what was the total returns?


Over £100 in 6 in play bets from £20 stake, I halved mine a couple times though as I wasn't sure


----------



## gymjim

Ben_Dover said:


> Over £100 in 6 in play bets from £20 stake, I halved mine a couple times though as I wasn't sure


Top man, well done! hopefully i win at the weekend,


----------



## Beats

I saw that came in going to get on one when I get paid


----------



## Ben_Dover

gymjim said:


> Top man, well done! hopefully i win at the weekend,


Don't go too mad with it, it says he is 7/10, that is 7 wins in 10 days. He doesn't say that some days he has 3/4 attempts... Still well up though for the last few weeks


----------



## AlexHealy

Ben_Dover said:


> Don't go too mad with it, it says he is 7/10, that is 7 wins in 10 days. He doesn't say that some days he has 3/4 attempts... Still well up though for the last few weeks


Yeah I noticed that. I've seen him fail on four separate challenges in 2 days.

I had £10 on in play..

Luton to score in 2nd half

Celtic game under 10 corners

Man United game under 8 corners

Won £78.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Yeah I noticed that. I've seen him fail on four separate challenges in 2 days.
> 
> I had £10 on in play..
> 
> Luton to score in 2nd half
> 
> Celtic game under 10 corners
> 
> Man United game under 8 corners
> 
> Won £78.


When did you place the bet?


----------



## Del Boy 01

I've gone for a 'dead cert' double tonight with a fiver on Madrid and Chelsea which returns just over £15. I could do with this coming in to fund tomorrows bets


----------



## Prophecy

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've gone for a 'dead cert' double tonight with a fiver on Madrid and Chelsea which returns just over £15. I could do with this coming in to fund tomorrows bets


Lol, you know you've gotta problem when you stick on bets solely to fund the next bet. Same here.

I've got a quid on O2.5 Madrid game, and U2.5 on the Chelsea game. Just over £2 return so big money.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Prophecy said:


> Lol, you know you've gotta problem when you stick on bets solely to fund the next bet. Same here.
> 
> I've got a quid on O2.5 Madrid game, and U2.5 on the Chelsea game. Just over £2 return so big money.


Haha I think I have but it's just an easy cure for boredom. I done well on Saturday when I started with a fiver in one account and got it up to £35 through singles and doubles. It's a shame I lost most of it on Sunday 

I've just lashed a quid on Madrid -1 lol


----------



## Oscars

going madrid and chelsea for the win tonight


----------



## Ben_Dover

The guy in Facebook has got 10 in a row. I'm up to £90


----------



## gymjim

Ben_Dover said:


> The guy in Facebook has got 10 in a row. I'm up to £90


what guy is this you speak of?


----------



## MrGRoberts

Easy money tonight anyone that fancies a lump.

Draw or Chelsea.

Real Madrid WIN.

Just over evens.


----------



## B-rad

Psg-won

Barcelona-won

Bayern-won

Althletico-won

I need Madrid to win for £170! Come on Ronaldo get a hat-trick lol


----------



## Inapsine

2 quid on: Olympiakos, dortmund, chelsea, real madrid return £33

3 quid on: estoril, liverpool, chelsea, bayern munich, returned £66 on sunday 

I never normal win genuinely


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> When did you place the bet?


That was in play, just before half time I think.


----------



## Ben_Dover

gymjim said:


> what guy is this you speak of?


Search on Facebook for "both teams to score - football tips" on Facebook

Turns £20-£100 in a day with in play bets


----------



## ar4i

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've gone for a 'dead cert' double tonight with a fiver on Madrid and Chelsea which returns just over £15. I could do with this coming in to fund tomorrows bets


Looking good so far!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Decent night for in play... :lol:


----------



## AlexHealy

Snap. :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> Snap. :lol:


Had that too


----------



## gymjim

fcks sake, had madrid to win 6-0 at 3.23 with 30 smackers on it..... dam you!!! so close!


----------



## AlexHealy

Living the dream.


----------



## Beats

gymjim said:


> fcks sake, had madrid to win 6-0 at 3.23 with 30 smackers on it..... dam you!!! so close!


What a goal it was that ruined your bet mate lol Unreal at times


----------



## gymjim

Dizzee! said:


> What a goal it was that ruined your bet mate lol Unreal at times


Just my luck! this week was a 91 min goal to deny me

2 weeks ago, balotelli scored a unreal goal vs bologna i was 5 mins away from 1188 quid!

ALways the last few mins....


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> Living the dream.


You in it tonight? Seville before 50mins first bet


----------



## AlexHealy

Ben_Dover said:


> You in it tonight? Seville before 50mins first bet


Yeah mate. You in? I left £25 in my account, doing my own with a fiver and using £10 as I've not won any that I've followed. :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> Yeah mate. You in? I left £25 in my account, doing my own with a fiver and using £10 as I've not won any that I've followed. :lol:


I've got £80 left in my account from £136 haha, loads on tonight...


----------



## AlexHealy

Haha fan of that. Plenty of games to pick from. I'm avoiding Spurs like the plague.


----------



## AlexHealy

15 minutes...

I'm noticing a pattern when I take part.


----------



## AlexHealy

Get in there!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Anyone having a punt on the darts tonight? The place is booooooming


----------



## Prophecy

I'm following BTTS and all their bets have won so far. Playing only with my winnings now. Also have a Treble and a 6fold on which are looking good.

Don't be surprised if you see Bet365 closing shop tomorrow morning!


----------



## AlexHealy

Had to wait ages for the last bet to pay out. Gone with BTTS bet but 70 minutes instead.


----------



## AlexHealy

Backfired on Bet365... I got on it at 1.57


----------



## Ben_Dover

4/4


----------



## AlexHealy

Oh yes!

I'm being greedy on the last bet, I've doubled it with a MVG win.


----------



## AlexHealy

What a ****ing muppet I am. :lol:










Would have won £59.84 following the bet.


----------



## Ben_Dover

AlexHealy said:


> What a ****ing muppet I am. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have won £59.84 following the bet.






























Nice little profit if it stays as it is


----------



## AlexHealy

Rub it in. :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Good nights betting


----------



## AlexHealy

Good effort. 

I'm devastated with myself.


----------



## Prophecy

Ben_Dover said:


> Good nights betting


Did you post that image on a FB page earlier?

I'm up £60 today off £12. Followed BTTS on Facebook for 5 successful bets then a Treble came through and also a 6-fold. Not too shabby!


----------



## bogbrush

i wish i had the bottle to put 1000 pound on city win this weekend, it has to be a sure thing!


----------



## FreshPrince88

What's BTTS? Sorry for sounding like a newbie


----------



## AlexHealy

FreshPrince88 said:


> What's BTTS? Sorry for sounding like a newbie


Both teams to score.


----------



## Bose93

Had a lucky day today! First time I have won in ages.. Only £63 but thats because I cashed out and luckily I did as I needed Reading to win and they drew 1-1


----------



## AlexHealy

Turned £10 into £50 with that FB tipster. Actually kept to his bets today. :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

feel asleep before i got to post my bet up. it got beat anyway, kilmarnock beat it


----------



## Prophecy

Lost a few quid today ffs. My mate's just won 210 off 60.


----------



## AlexHealy

Won a couple since, £10 into £82.50 thanks to Faroe Islands. Good days betting.


----------



## gymjim

Booom time

187 of quid

spurs got me the last winner!


----------



## Ben_Dover

I need Barca for £70


----------



## Prophecy




----------



## AlexHealy

Started with £10 yesterday and got to £204 in 9 bets in play.


----------



## Mark2021

Anyone putting win and BTTS for this weekend?


----------



## Bose93

Anyone doing any bets today?


----------



## AlexHealy

Just in play on corners. :|


----------



## Guest

Mark2021 said:


> Anyone putting win and BTTS for this weekend?


Hyde and Hearts, got a feeling they will both break there ducks today.


----------



## AlexHealy

Built up from £10.


----------



## Robbiedbee

Come on Barca FFS!


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Started with £10 yesterday and got to £204 in 9 bets in play.


Did you follow any of the FB tipsters?

I won £80 on a 4 fold

Fleetwood

QPR

Peterborough

Brentford

Going to start on in play bets tomorrow see what I can turn a tenner into


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> Did you follow any of the FB tipsters?
> 
> I won £80 on a 4 fold
> 
> Fleetwood
> 
> QPR
> 
> Peterborough
> 
> Brentford
> 
> Going to start on in play bets tomorrow see what I can turn a tenner into


No mate. I've been sticking to in play corner markets.

Account is up to £577 now so hopefully I can keep going.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> No mate. I've been sticking to in play corner markets.
> 
> Account is up to £577 now so hopefully I can keep going.


Ive been doing corners as well mate, Been going to high for the better odds though


----------



## Beats

Had over 11 corners there was fcuking 11


----------



## AlexHealy

Ouch.

I've had a few close ones like that. My big win yesterday was on under 10 corners in St Johnstone game and had £289 on it, finished on 9 corners.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I've had a few close ones like that. My big win yesterday was on under 10 corners in St Johnstone game and had £289 on it, finished on 9 corners.


OFFT that was squeaky bum time then lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Every time I try in play betting I get fcuked over. I always pick a team leading 1-0 but they always concede an equalizer late on


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> OFFT that was squeaky bum time then lol


I had my head in my hands haha.


----------



## AlexHealy

safc49 said:


> Every time I try in play betting I get fcuked over. I always pick a team leading 1-0 but they always concede an equalizer late on


Get on Bet365.

You can bet in play on a team to score before X minute.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> I had my head in my hands haha.


Same as me earlier and yesterday done Barca to score before 80th min lol had 50 on that


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> Same as me earlier and yesterday done Barca to score before 80th min lol had 50 on that


Ouch, they didn't do it did they?


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> Ouch, they didn't do it did they?


no useless cnuts


----------



## Del Boy 01

Tuesday - Rochdale fvcked me over for a tonne

Wednesday - Burnley concede in 94th to fvck me over for a nifty

Today - Juve concede late and fvck me over for a nifty

Pass me the rope


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Tuesday - Rochdale fvcked me over for a tonne
> 
> Wednesday - Burnley concede in 94th to fvck me over for a nifty
> 
> Today - Juve concede late and fvck me over for a nifty
> 
> Pass me the rope


Same here apart from wasnt Rochdale for me it was someone else i dont remember now.

This month I have lost a fortune


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Same here apart from wasnt Rochdale for me it was someone else i dont remember now.
> 
> This month I have lost a fortune


It's sh1t but luckily I'm just about breaking even

The more I see these last minute equalisers, the more paranoid I get about match fixing


----------



## Del Boy 01

Man City and Brentford both winning by one but are down to 10 men...... I'm sweating


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Del Boy 01 said:


> Man City and Brentford both winning by one but are down to 10 men...... I'm sweating


how did it do?


----------



## Dan94

Swansea let me down, welsh bastards :nono:


----------



## Del Boy 01

safc49 said:


> how did it do?


They both managed win

Brentford, City, Everton, Southampton a fiver returned £38

City-1 fiver returned £12

a decent bit of profit for fvck all work


----------



## AlexHealy

Nothing like mini strokes watching a game finish on 7 corners when you need under 8.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

AlexHealy said:


> Nothing like mini strokes watching a game finish on 7 corners when you need under 8.


sweet


----------



## AlexHealy

So I had £400 in my account this morning that I had built up from £10.

I put a bet on and cashed out at £593.41.

I did the same again this time with potential winnings of £740.

3 corners at half time, I needed under 9. 10 minutes or so in and I can cash out on £667.

Missed the chance and before I know it, I lost.

Should I be gutted that I lost £593 or that technically I'm only £10 down.

Fair to say I'm gutted, I shouldn't have been greedy.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Another little win, emphasis on the small

Also had a fiver on Liverpool-2


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> So I had £400 in my account this morning that I had built up from £10.
> 
> I put a bet on and cashed out at £593.41.
> 
> I did the same again this time with potential winnings of £740.
> 
> 3 corners at half time, I needed under 9. 10 minutes or so in and I can cash out on £667.
> 
> Missed the chance and before I know it, I lost.
> 
> Should I be gutted that I lost £593 or that technically I'm only £10 down.
> 
> Fair to say I'm gutted, I shouldn't have been greedy.


You needed 9? or you needed less than 9?

Started with a quid yesterday upto 15 now doing corner bets


----------



## AlexHealy

Dizzee! said:


> You needed 9? or you needed less than 9?
> 
> Started with a quid yesterday upto 15 now doing corner bets


I needed under 9.

That's a good profit from £1.

It's my fault. My bet before that I cashed out on £593 when if I had waited it out I would have got to £640 and I wouldn't have bet on that next one.


----------



## Beats

AlexHealy said:


> I needed under 9.
> 
> That's a good profit from £1.
> 
> It's my fault. My bet before that I cashed out on £593 when if I had waited it out I would have got to £640 and I wouldn't have bet on that next one.


a game i had 25 quid on i cashed out because there was only 2 corners by half time a soon as it kicked off there was 4 rapid corners I had under 9. I panicked and cashed out at a tenner lol


----------



## Bataz

Landed a treble last night of Roma, Rangers and Benfica.

Got a 4 way on tonight of Chelsea, Real Madrid, QPR and Wigan.


----------



## Beats

Bataz said:


> Landed a treble last night of Roma, Rangers and Benfica.
> 
> Got a 4 way on tonight of Chelsea, Real Madrid, QPR and Wigan.


Your going to lose tonight.

That the same bet as I done and I never win lol


----------



## Bataz

Dizzee! said:


> Your going to lose tonight.
> 
> That the same bet as I done and I never win lol


Are you the gambling curse? Lol never know mate this could be a turning point, I might be your good luck charm. Also got a random text yesterday giving me a horse tip, took it at 4/1 and it came in lol think the service was "PROINFO" had no idea I was even subscribed lol


----------



## Robbiedbee

I did something a bit different this weekend. I bet on ten teams, on 5 doubles. 3 of them came in which more than covered my initial stakes which was pretty cool. I only stuck a quid on each one, to see what would happen and I think I might try something like that again.


----------



## Beats

Bataz said:


> Are you the gambling curse? Lol never know mate this could be a turning point, I might be your good luck charm. Also got a random text yesterday giving me a horse tip, took it at 4/1 and it came in lol think the service was "PROINFO" had no idea I was even subscribed lol


Yeah thats me lol

Heres hoping!


----------



## Beats

Bataz said:


> Are you the gambling curse? Lol never know mate this could be a turning point, I might be your good luck charm. Also got a random text yesterday giving me a horse tip, took it at 4/1 and it came in lol think the service was "PROINFO" had no idea I was even subscribed lol


Told you lol


----------



## Bataz

Dizzee! said:


> Told you lol


I know! Argh! Luckily didn't stake much lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

What the fvck is up with wolves? Twice now they've let me down recently


----------



## Bataz

Dortmund and Man Utd for me tomorrow. I know man Utd are on a bad run but I think they will come good vs olympiacos.


----------



## Riddar

Bataz said:


> Dortmund and Man Utd for me tomorrow. I know man Utd are on a bad run but I think they will come good vs olympiacos.


You got balls betting on United.

I made a bet at the beginning of the season that United won't finish in the top 4... think I put £30 on... wish I put more now :tongue:


----------



## Bataz

Riddar said:


> You got balls betting on United.
> 
> I made a bet at the beginning of the season that United won't finish in the top 4... think I put £30 on... wish I put more now :tongue:


I know, I hate man Utd and love seeing them lose but I just though fcuk it, only a small stake on an evens bet, better than sweet f.a. Lol


----------



## Zola

Bataz said:


> I know, I hate man Utd and love seeing them lose but I just though fcuk it, only a small stake on an evens bet, better than sweet f.a. Lol


Im the same. Beat on teams i hate. You cant lose then really lol


----------



## Zola

Liversh*te

Manure

Man sh*tty

Celtic

PSG

Rua (UFC)

Parke (UFC)

Jones (UFC)

£5 returns 65.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Both Liverpool and Everton are playing absolutely shi1te. This isn't gonna be a good day


----------



## Zola

Del Boy 01 said:


> Both Liverpool and Everton are playing absolutely shi1te. This isn't gonna be a good day


lol both winning though!


----------



## Mark2021

Leicester fcking me


----------



## Del Boy 01

Liverpoo, Everton, City-1 and Chelsea fiver returned £29

Munich, Liverpool, City, Everton, Roma, Leicester fiver would of returned £55

A moment of genius from me, just after half time Everton, Liverpool and Wigan all drawing stuck a fiver on them all to win, all of them scored within 10 minutes and bet365 offered me £30 to cash out. Easy money


----------



## Bataz

Put £10 on Liverpool, Man City, Everton and Burnley. Got £57 back then put it all on Man Utd to win and doubled it. Happy days!


----------



## AlexHealy

After my big loss last week, well technically £10 but I lost £593, I started with £10 this weekend and I'm nicely up. 

Waiting on the Toronto game to finish to see how much.


----------



## AlexHealy

Up to £250. 

£50 on Defoe to score anytime returned £100.

£10 on Defoe to score first and Toronto win returned £50.


----------



## Bataz

I've got spurs, villa and rangers today at 6/1.


----------



## Beats

Leicester let me down for 750 at the [email protected]


----------



## Ross S

i slapped a fiver on Chelsea to win, Hazard to score and United to win, Rooney to score.......took £40......my first ever win!!


----------



## barneycharles

Won £100 waiting on my betting slip on the weekend on the roulette machine hahaha!


----------



## Beats

Ross S said:


> i slapped a fiver on Chelsea to win, Hazard to score and United to win, Rooney to score.......took £40......my first ever win!!


Well done


----------



## Mark2021

Any on for tonight or Tuesday lads?


----------



## Beats

Not alot on tonight think I will wait till tomorrow

Just failed my fcuking theory test so wouldn't mind winning the cost of that back lol


----------



## Mark2021

Dizzee! said:


> Not alot on tonight think I will wait till tomorrow
> 
> Just failed my fcuking theory test so wouldn't mind winning the cost of that back lol


Unlucky mate stick at it! And get a few coupons on


----------



## Beats

Mark2021 said:


> Unlucky mate stick at it! And get a few coupons on


****nal to bounce back tomorrow

City to beat utd

Everton away to Newcastle

Think i i will have a punt on that tomorrow


----------



## Mark2021

Am thinking man city to win and both teams to score

Aberdeen to win

****nal win

Everton to win and both teams to score


----------



## The L Man

I give up. My accumulators never come in!


----------



## Dan94

won a 7 game acca over the weekend, £16 back from £1 :laugh:


----------



## mattyhunt

Dizzee! said:


> Leicester let me down for 750 at the [email protected]


Feeling that pain! They done me over for £300 of a £1 acca!


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> Feeling that pain! They done me over for £300 of a £1 acca!


Horrible like!

What makes it worse is apparently they shoule have been out of sight before half time and they had 2 shots cleared off the line lol


----------



## The L Man

Anyone else placing some football bets tonight then?


----------



## Beats

The L Man said:


> Anyone else placing some football bets tonight then?


Meeeeeee


----------



## Dan94

Put both -

£1 on Man City to win 3-1 @ 18/1

£1 on ****nal Man City Everton Liverpool Hull acca @ 21/1


----------



## Beats

£5 on this last night

Liverpool -1

Celtic-1

Dundee UTD

Coventry

was worth £49 return............Luckily I cashed out at £38


----------



## Dan94

Chelsea, Southampton, Man City, Everton, West Brom, Celtic, Barca, A.Madrid & R.Madrid @ 50/1


----------



## Ross S

Palace beating Chelsea killed my accumulator .....did not see that one coming!!


----------



## Dan94

Done both Bayern to win 4-0 @ 15/1 and Bayern to win 5-0 @ 40/1 :lol:


----------



## Guest

A missed pen for Leeds in the 93rd cost our kid 663 quid. God I thought I was the unluckiest gambler back in the day, glad I don't now other than an odd raffle ticket.

He's had some awful last minute twists this season.


----------



## Dan94

Bayern can go fúck themselves


----------



## Bora

Just a cheeky one this weekend


----------



## Beats

Foozball and the National this saturday. Heres hoping we get a few winners this weekend lads!!

we should do a UKM Accy so get the regulars in here to pick one team each and choose the most trusting one of us to place the bet we all send him a quid through paypal?


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> Foozball and the National this saturday. Heres hoping we get a few winners this weekend lads!!
> 
> we should do a UKM Accy so get the regulars in here to pick one team each and choose the most trusting one of us to place the bet we all send him a quid through paypal?


yeah i forgot about the national, heading to bookies soon to put a few outsiders on :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats

@bigforbday

@Spawn of Haney

@Ross S

@RS4

@The L Man

@mattyhunt

@Dan94

@Mark2021

@Bataz

@safc49

@AlexHealy

@Del Boy 01

@Robbiedbee

@Zola

@Ben_Dover

@Prophecy

That would be some returns for £16 on a 16 team Acca if everyone was in! Bit of a laugh if nothing else when The L Man's team is the only one to let us down 3 weeks on the trot lol


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> yeah i forgot about the national, heading to bookies soon to put a few outsiders on :thumbup1:


I fancy 'The Package' and 'Tidal Bay'


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> I fancy 'The Package' and 'Tidal Bay'


I haven't even had a look who's running yet haha, after graft gona pop to bookies put a few on, I normally win on national so gona put a fair few bob on haha


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> @bigforbday
> 
> @Spawn of Haney
> 
> @Ross S
> 
> @RS4
> 
> @The L Man
> 
> @mattyhunt
> 
> @Dan94
> 
> @Mark2021
> 
> @Bataz
> 
> @safc49
> 
> @AlexHealy
> 
> @Del Boy 01
> 
> @Robbiedbee
> 
> @Zola
> 
> @Ben_Dover
> 
> @Prophecy
> 
> That would be some returns for £16 on a 16 team Acca if everyone was in! Bit of a laugh if nothing else when The L Man's team is the only one to let us down 3 weeks on the trot lol


UKM's Football Syndicate - sounds like a good idea


----------



## Ross S

Del Boy 01 said:


> UKM's Football Syndicate - sounds like a good idea


i'm very new to betting, can someone explain how this works?


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> UKM's Football Syndicate - sounds like a good idea


Why not eh. Its only a quid and you never know


----------



## Beats

Ross S said:


> i'm very new to betting, can someone explain how this works?


We choose someone to be in charge of collecting the money and placing the bet.

So if it was me. You would all send me a quid through paypal every friday so if 16 of us all put £1 on each we would all pick a team each and stick 16 team acca with £16 on it. Your talking thousands back if it wins

Basically all you would need to do is send me a quid and pick a team you think will win each week.

If everyone is on whatsapp we could start a group chat on whatsapp to talk about it all each week and I can do screen shots of the bet placed just as a bit of proof that im not scamming ukm of £16 quid a week lol


----------



## Ross S

Dizzee! said:


> We choose someone to be in charge of collecting the money and placing the bet.
> 
> So if it was me. You would all send me a quid through paypal every friday so if 16 of us all put £1 on each we would all pick a team each and stick 16 team acca with £16 on it. Your talking thousands back if it wins
> 
> Basically all you would need to do is send me a quid and pick a team you think will win each week.
> 
> If everyone is on whatsapp we could start a group chat on whatsapp to talk about it all each week and I can do screen shots of the bet placed just as a bit of proof that im not scamming ukm of £16 quid a week lol


Sounds like fun to me!!


----------



## Beats

so we have 3 so far

cmon lads who else is in? if we get enough replys we could try get one on the go tonight


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> so we have 3 so far
> 
> cmon lads who else is in? if we get enough replys we could try get one on the go tonight


Just done a 14 fold of dead certs to see what the odds are, it was only 7111/1 mg:


----------



## 8103

Having worked in a bookies I can tell you that big accumulators never come in - I didn't see anything past about an 8 fold for over 4 years.

Having said that, £1 a week is nothing, and there's more chance of it coming in than the lottery!


----------



## Beats

crouchmagic said:


> Having worked in a bookies I can tell you that big accumulators never come in - I didn't see anything past about an 8 fold for over 4 years.
> 
> Having said that, £1 a week is nothing, and there's more chance of it coming in than the lottery!


Yeah its defo a long shot but its a bit of a laugh and who knows


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Just done a 14 fold of dead certs to see what the odds are, it was only 7111/1 mg:


Not to shabby!


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> I fancy 'The Package' and 'Tidal Bay'


I put big shu 25/1 and tidal bay 17/1 £10 each way on each


----------



## mattyhunt

£16 for a 16 team acca would be insane. I'd definitley be up for that @Dizzee! I'm out drinking all day tomorrow so I' staying away from the bookies!

May place a few on the grand national in the morning.


----------



## Beats

mattyhunt said:


> £16 for a 16 team acca would be insane. I'd definitley be up for that @Dizzee! I'm out drinking all day tomorrow so I' staying away from the bookies!
> 
> May place a few on the grand national in the morning.


Thats us up to 4 now!

@mattyhunt @Del Boy 01 @Ross S

Myself

Anyone else??


----------



## Zola

I did this for a year in our work, 5 of us. Even sensiblish picks nearly always failed! I can rely on you hallions to pick sensibly lol


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> Thats us up to 4 now!
> 
> @mattyhunt @Del Boy 01 @Ross S
> 
> Myself
> 
> Anyone else??


im in


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dizzee! said:


> Thats us up to 4 now!
> 
> @mattyhunt @Del Boy 01 @Ross S
> 
> Myself
> 
> Anyone else??


Me :thumb:


----------



## Beats

@mattyhunt @Del Boy 01 @Ross S @bigforbday @safc49

Me

@Zola

Does this mean your not in?


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> @mattyhunt @Del Boy 01 @Ross S @bigforbday @safc49
> 
> Me
> 
> @Zola
> 
> Does this mean your not in?


Who would it be upto to "cash in" though?


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> Who would it be upto to "cash in" though?


How do you mean cash in?

I have an account with Sky bet that I never use anymore that is set up with my paypal. I dont mind doing it every week if you guys are all happy with that. Means if you all pypal me your quids I can just put it straight on the bet no p!ssing about transfering money here and there. Then Il do a screenshot and post it to you all as proof that I placed it then when it wins I will leave the country


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> How do you mean cash in?
> 
> I have an account with Sky bet that I never use anymore that is set up with my paypal. I dont mind doing it every week if you guys are all happy with that. Means if you all pypal me your quids I can just put it straight on the bet no p!ssing about transfering money here and there. Then Il do a screenshot and post it to you all as proof that I placed it then when it wins I will leave the country


Hahahaha, like I use William hill, and say we put 8 teams on for instance and 6 have won but we not sure about he rest on William hill you can cash in the winnings from them 6 teams, it's a really good feature actually more places should do it


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> Hahahaha, like I use William hill, and say we put 8 teams on for instance and 6 have won but we not sure about he rest on William hill you can cash in the winnings from them 6 teams, it's a really good feature actually more places should do it


I do the same with bet365. In this case though It would be a bit difficult to cash out with everyone in agreement. Think we best just pick our teams and let them run. unless I log in and see they offer us 2k to cash out in the 80th min or something lol


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> I do the same with bet365. In this case though It would be a bit difficult to cash out with everyone in agreement. Think we best just pick our teams and let them run. unless I log in and see they offer us 2k to cash out in the 80th min or something lol


Sounds like a plan! We've got 6 so far, so we could do 2 teams each for 2 quid?


----------



## mattyhunt

£2 for 2 teams between 6 of us would be good.

How would we choose the teams though, just whatever we fancy or stick to a league each?


----------



## Beats

Yeah sounds good then if more people want in we can just do 1 team £1 each?

Id say just pick whoever we fancy really but thats prob going to end up everyone wanting the same teams lol

One rule I would say though is that they all have to be 3pm Saturday ko's


----------



## Del Boy 01

Anyone fancy PSG tonight? Odds of 10/3 are tempting me


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Anyone fancy PSG tonight? Odds of 10/3 are tempting me


Yes! Cant really say no to 10/3. I fancy them to win the trophy tbh.

Last night i took Spurs,AC Milan and Aberdeen saw the results thought yass wee winner then when logged in they were still on my betting slip I hadnt placed the bet.............FCUKKKK


----------



## Beats

Im getting 8.73/1 for a PSG & Bournemouth double. Tempting like


----------



## mattyhunt

I see it ending 2-1 Chelsea tonight. I'd bet on PSG to qualify but maybe not win.

Gonna pop down the bookies at lunch and put a few quid on Watford, Wigan, Derby, Brentford, Peterborough, Luton @ around 18/1.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Yes! Cant really say no to 10/3. I fancy them to win the trophy tbh.
> 
> Last night i took Spurs,AC Milan and Aberdeen saw the results thought yass wee winner then when logged in they were still on my betting slip I hadnt placed the bet.............FCUKKKK


Haha now that's unlucky!

I done Bilbao, Spurs and Aberdeen at 5/1 and was gonna do Milan aswell to bump the odds up to about 10/1 but I wasn't confident, was fvcking gutted when I seen they won!


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha now that's unlucky!
> 
> I done Bilbao, Spurs and Aberdeen at 5/1 and was gonna do Milan aswell to bump the odds up to about 10/1 but I wasn't confident, was fvcking gutted when I seen they won!


Oh well least you still got a return lol


----------



## Bora

anyone put bet on for the night nd the moro champ leauge


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> anyone put bet on for the night nd the moro champ leauge


Not yet but I will have something on tonight


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> Not yet but I will have something on tonight


ive got real,chelsea then barca and bayern,

saturday:

crystal palace

fulham

southampton

newcastle

everton

tottenham

5quid on £458 return


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> ive got real,chelsea then barca and bayern,
> 
> saturday:
> 
> crystal palace
> 
> fulham
> 
> southampton
> 
> newcastle
> 
> everton
> 
> tottenham
> 
> 5quid on £458 return


Your betting on Fulham and Newcastle both couldnt buy a win just now


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> Your betting on Fulham and Newcastle both couldnt buy a win just now


A haven't put the bet on yet like, am still puttin Fulham but am not bettin on the toon they always fck me over


----------



## Zola

I've the following to go through

Bayern

Chelsea

Madrid

6 quid returns 22


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> A haven't put the bet on yet like, am still puttin Fulham but am not bettin on the toon they always fck me over


Yeah the toon are guff but so are fulham mate Id stay well clear of them I know Norwich have just sacked their manager but still


----------



## Bora

Zola said:


> I've the following to go through
> 
> Bayern
> 
> Chelsea
> 
> Madrid
> 
> 6 quid returns 22


should of added barca £5 gets you £54 return.. lol


----------



## Zola

bigforbday said:


> should of added barca £5 gets you £54 return.. lol


That is an extremely hard game to call and I am not prepared to risk it. I think athletico maybe will do it. A coin toss really.


----------



## Guest

Yeovil draw no bet @ 2.6 is my tip.

Like i say I don't gamble anymore but the brother loves a flutter on the football an I still look at prices, call it habit.

He backs draw no bets mainly, not seen them mentioned much on this thread.


----------



## Mikeylee

Wigan straight win 6 on 10 back and an acc barca, psg, bayern, real madrid.


----------



## Beats

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeovil draw no bet @ 2.6 is my tip.
> 
> Like i say I don't gamble anymore but the brother loves a flutter on the football an I still look at prices, call it habit.
> 
> He backs draw no bets mainly, not seen them mentioned much on this thread.


Draw no bet. Is the odds not pretty poor on those bets? I dont know what you mean by 2.6 I use fraction odds 2/1 etc...


----------



## Beats

Mikeylee said:


> Wigan straight win 6 on 10 back and an acc barca, psg, bayern, real madrid.


£4 on your acca? I like what you've done there. So if your acca dont come in you SHOULD get your money back from Wigan


----------



## Mikeylee

exactly Dizzee!


----------



## Guest

Dizzee! said:


> Draw no bet. Is the odds not pretty poor on those bets? I dont know what you mean by 2.6 I use fraction odds 2/1 etc...


I use decimal and believe he does from the screen shots he sends me lol.

Depends, I mean Yeovil are playing well and are 4/1 to win.

They draw then you get your money back or its voided in an accy.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Madrid, Wigan, Brentford and Leicester is 9.7/1

I'm unsure about Leicester though


----------



## Beats

Went with Brentford-1 charlton Braintree town


----------



## Mark2021

Half time scores are awful apart from Chelsea and burnley...


----------



## Beats

Goals galore tonight except in my games lol


----------



## Beats

Mark you no fancy the UKM accy?


----------



## Bora

Mark2021 said:


> Half time scores are awful apart from Chelsea and burnley...


1 more goal for chelsea and they win with agg anyways, and im hoping no more goals against real haha


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> 1 more goal for chelsea and they win with agg anyways, and im hoping no more goals against real haha


It's sounding like real are getting hammered can see more goals like


----------



## Bora

Dizzee! said:


> It's sounding like real are getting hammered can see more goals like


im hoping atleast real win on agg and 1 more goal from chelsea to win on agg then my accum is still ok haha


----------



## Mark2021

I needed real to win and both teams to score for 150. Caaaaants


----------



## Bora

get up chelsea :rockon:


----------



## Bora

fckin bull$hit my accum said real lost but they won really on agg :cursing:


----------



## dave-taff89

bigforbday said:


> fckin bull$hit my accum said real lost but they won really on agg :cursing:


Bets are only for the intended match for 90minutes. Hence the reason why Real lost tonight, but in actuall fact they won and re through to the semis!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Horrible nights betting :cursing:


----------



## Zola

Just need bayern to go through and bet is in..


----------



## Ross S

William hill are giving 12/1 on Barcelona and bayern to win with all 4 teams to score! Wat do you guys think? Worth a shot?


----------



## Mark2021

Ross S said:


> William hill are giving 12/1 on Barcelona and bayern to win with all 4 teams to score! Wat do you guys think? Worth a shot?


I don't think man utd will score


----------



## Ross S

Mark2021 said:


> I don't think man utd will score


Rooney's got 8 in his last 11 away games!


----------



## Mark2021

Ross S said:


> Rooney's got 8 in his last 11 away games!


I just see bayern being too solid at the back then hammering them haha


----------



## Bataz

£64 return from a £10 treble on Burnley, Derby and Brentford last night. Leaving it alone tonight I think, maybe, might do lol


----------



## Ross S

Mark2021 said:


> I just see bayern being too solid at the back then hammering them haha


You're probably right......but I had a £10 punt anyhow!


----------



## Bataz

I folded, £10 on both teams to score and match result on Bayern and Barca, £130 return. Can't see Man Utd scoring but worth a shot.........I feel an early cash out coming on tonight lol


----------



## Ross S

Bataz said:


> I folded, £10 on both teams to score and match result on Bayern and Barca, £130 return. Can't see Man Utd scoring but worth a shot.........I feel an early cash out coming on tonight lol


I took the same bet mate.....can't believe it's Barcelona that let us down!


----------



## Zola

Bet in, easy 24 quid off 6 

Knew I was right to avoid Barca!!


----------



## Beats

Zola said:


> Bet in, easy 24 quid off 6
> 
> Knew I was right to avoid Barca!!


I really fancied Athletico but didnt bet last night at all


----------



## Bataz

Southampton, Everton and Spurs treble today 5/1


----------



## Del Boy 01

Everton, Southampton, Wolves, Burnley - 6/1

I like the sound of that


----------



## darren.1987

I went for 4.00 on Chelsea, Burnley, spurs, Everton, Southampton to win accumulator 88 quid

then a 1.00 one of newcastle, Norwich and villa to win.. 50 if that happens


----------



## Del Boy 01

Today's longshot


----------



## Big Pumpa

I won 2.5k the other week on a 10 team accy


----------



## Mark2021

Big Pumpa said:


> I won 2.5k the other week on a 10 team accy


Pics


----------



## Big Pumpa

Mark2021 said:


> Pics


----------



## Big Pumpa

Big Pumpa said:


> View attachment 148746


And that was only a £5 bet I put down too lol


----------



## Mark2021

Nice man haha.

Who you got today


----------



## Big Pumpa

Mark2021 said:


> Nice man haha.
> 
> Who you got today


Cheers mate. Today ive put 20 down on Southampton, Chelsea, Tottenham, Barca, Atletico, Real and Everton. £500 returns....


----------



## Lewis92

fkin niiiice mate shows can be done!. heres mine for today


----------



## embrace

My bets for today!


----------



## Big Pumpa

Yeh lads it can be done. My mate won 5k the other day on 5 teams. The money is really in To win and both teams to score. If you do that on 5 matches and predict the win with both teams score you're looking at grands


----------



## Mark2021

Big Pumpa said:


> Yeh lads it can be done. My mate won 5k the other day on 5 teams. The money is really in To win and both teams to score. If you do that on 5 matches and predict the win with both teams score you're looking at grands


So hard to predict at this stage in the season!


----------



## Big Pumpa

Mark2021 said:


> So hard to predict at this stage in the season!


Very true. Everyones either fighting for the top or fighting for survival lol


----------



## Mark2021

Big Pumpa said:


> Very true. Everyones either fighting for the top or fighting for survival lol


Both teams to score is a good shout at this stage


----------



## Del Boy 01

Burnley ye bunch of cuunts!!


----------



## jakob

Only ever won one football bet (£217 from £1) and that's because I accidentally bet on the wrong team.

Come close to a few grand a couple of times but always one team letting me down!


----------



## ar4i

What a let down today, Southampton, Tottenham & Barcelona!


----------



## Beats

Mark2021 said:


> Both teams to score is a good shout at this stage


Defo! BTTS and win pays some crazy odds. Il be doing both bets next week. Burnley & Bournemouth let me down this week


----------



## Del Boy 01

Dizzee! said:


> Defo! BTTS and win pays some crazy odds. Il be doing both bets next week. Burnley & Bournemouth let me down this week


I can't believe Bournemouth drew, they had won 5 on the bounce until then :cursing:


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> I can't believe Bournemouth drew, they had won 5 on the bounce until then :cursing:


Yeah scored a fcuk load of goals in the process as well. Funny results at this stage of the season so defo BTTS way forward


----------



## Del Boy 01

Haha I couldn't imagine them being in the Premier League they'd be another Derby

Deffo BTTS and overs. Reading Leicester tonight is a good shout for both


----------



## Beats

Del Boy 01 said:


> Haha I couldn't imagine them being in the Premier League they'd be another Derby
> 
> Deffo BTTS and overs. Reading Leicester tonight is a good shout for both


Yeah surely that will be a winner!

I wouldn't mind seeing them up, Beats having to watch Stoke or West Brom or even Hull on MOTD lol


----------



## AlexHealy

I need Leicester to win this.


----------



## Beats

I had Juventus and Leicester to win BTTS. Fcuk sake


----------



## Guest

Complete mugs game, he could have cashed out at 180 in the 86th minute an all.

Got to reiterate that this is why I stopped 2 years ago.

Sick.


----------



## Beats

Got a pearl diver left in my bet365 account and im skint so I need to make this count on saturday lol


----------



## AlexHealy

Had 13/14 teams on a goals galore.

Carlisle are bastards, would have won £510!


----------



## Mark2021

Fulham done me for 90


----------



## 25081

Not a football bet but Punjab are playing Mumbai in the IPL (cricket). Punjab are unreal and have won all 5 of their games. Mumbai have been awful and have lost all 5 of their games. I just got 4/6 on Punjab. Stuck £50 down for an £83.33 return. This is my tip of the day (please don't hold me responsible if it goes t!ts up lol).


----------



## 25081

Football wise, I found it hard today. My best bet is brentford win and over 2.5, derby win and over 2.5 and over 2.5 in the Swansea V Southampton game. £6 returns £83.

Oh and the cricket mentioned above starts at 11.30.


----------



## Guest

Charlton to win and btts @ 6.50 would be my choice.


----------



## Del Boy 01

derby county go fvck yourselves. i hope youse go into administration


----------



## AlexHealy

Decided I needed to stop betting this week as I'm due to go on a stag and bet a bit of my spending money.

As the bug goes, put £5 into my account and started playing with horse bets and finished with yesterday winning a few football accumulators.


----------



## Beats

Im done for the season now. Few world cup bets in june but nothing crazy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Awful season gambling. Hopefully next season will be better, can't be any worse ffs


----------



## Fortunatus

real Madrid lost my accumulator yesterday. fvcking cvnts they were just in it to boost the price all the other risky ones came in. missed out on £500. how to Madrid loose 2-0?!


----------



## Beats

Fortunatus said:


> real Madrid lost my accumulator yesterday. fvcking cvnts they were just in it to boost the price all the other risky ones came in. missed out on £500. how to Madrid loose 2-0?!


Especially while chasing the title


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Palace beat me yesterday. It's always worse when it's only 1 team


----------



## AlexHealy

On a good roll at the moment.


----------



## AlexHealy

Pulled another last night.


----------



## 25081

People ready for the World Cup? I'm gonna try and do some challenges to turn £10 into £100 if anyone is interested?


----------



## Del Boy 01

I think I might get back into it


----------



## platyphylla

Lay 0-0 draws on selected games....easy money.


----------



## MyronGainz

Del Boy 01 said:


> I think I might get back into it


Lol same. First one will be my obligatory accy of the top-scorers for the top teams


----------



## Beats

platyphylla said:


> Lay 0-0 draws on selected games....easy money.


Dont know how all that Laying stuff works


----------



## Beats

Apparently Coral have a deal on if you sign up they are offering 2/1 on Brazil playing in yellow in the opening game.

Great business for them and easy money for us to spend on more bets lol


----------



## Benls1991

Bottom bet to return £149

Top bet Germany to win, lukaku top gs


----------



## Prince Adam

Just done dzeko&spain double 350/1


----------



## 25081

£10-£100 World Cup challenge. All odds with bet365.

Bet 1:

Over 1.5 Brazil team goals. £10 wins £15.71.

The idea is, when this comes in, we put the £15.71 on another bet and so on until we reach £100.


----------



## elysium

Best bet of the worldcup:

Argentina to score the most goals, Their group:

Bosnia, Nigeria & Iran, they have also been the top goal scores in 4 world cups. Although Germany have been top goal scorers in the past two world cups.......Maybe do both! :thumb:


----------



## Beats

Prince Adam said:


> Just done dzeko&spain double 350/1


lol


----------



## Prince Adam

Dizzee! said:


> lol


I thought it was a good bet!?


----------



## Big ape

Prince Adam said:


> I thought it was a good bet!?


dzeko ... srs


----------



## Beats

Prince Adam said:


> I thought it was a good bet!?


In all fairness They might get through the group behind Argentina but still cant see him bagging that many goals Bosnia are guff

il be sticking money on Germany and Klose (Hes 2 goals away from all time top scorer) guessing he will be trying that little bit harder to bag goals.

Spain & Diego Costa

Argentina & Aguero

Brazil & Luis Suarez

Not going to bother with just an outright winner as I got Spain and Uruguay in my sweep at work so both got good chance to win.


----------



## Prince Adam

Big ape said:


> dzeko ... srs


Great international record.

Main striker.

Good record for city.

IF he can grab one in opening game vs Argentina will help, they then face Nigeria and Iran after !

Switzerland or France in next round, so could grab another there.

Anyone remember Salvator Schillatchi? Uncapped going into Italy '90 world cup.


----------



## Big ape

Prince Adam said:


> Great international record.
> 
> Main striker.
> 
> Good record for city.
> 
> IF he can grab one in opening game vs Argentina will help, they then face Nigeria and Iran after !
> 
> Switzerland or France in next round, so could grab another there.
> 
> Anyone remember Salvator Schillatchi? Uncapped going into Italy '90 world cup.


Yeah he aint gonna get the same service he gets at city with bosnia.


----------



## Prince Adam

Big ape said:


> Yeah he aint gonna get the same service he gets at city with bosnia.


Valid point!


----------



## 25081

Bet one comes in! Next bet: over 1.5 goals, Mexico V Cameroon.

£15.71 returns £23.95.

Anyone following?


----------



## SwAn1

Stupid fcuking brazilian c.unt I had 20 sheets on 3-0 brazil.


----------



## dann19900

Dizzee! said:


> Dont know how all that Laying stuff works


http://gyazo.com/e85abae9a14097afabe18d642a8a05ed

blues the backing price, red is lay. If you lay for £100 thats someone elses bet you're taking. They get odds of 32.00. If England do win the world cup you'll have to pay them £3200 if they don't then they pay you £100.

Problem with laying first is that would mean you'd need £3200 in your account that u can't use until the bet is finished


----------



## Beats

ShaneB said:


> Bet one comes in! Next bet: over 1.5 goals, Mexico V Cameroon.
> 
> £15.71 returns £23.95.
> 
> Anyone following?


Following a few facebook pages that do this stuff.


----------



## rsd147

Had a cheeky tenner on Brazil and croatia match. 3-1. got £140.


----------



## 25081

Well the challenge bet should have come in. 2 goals wrongly ruled out for offside... Another 55mins to go though!


----------



## dann19900

England haven't scored more than 2 goals in their opening game in the last 5 tournaments, Italy haven't in their last 3.

I got £50 on under 2.5 goals @ 1.59

£30 on half time 0-0 @ 2.42

£10 0-0 full time @7.8

£10 1-0 england 8.2

£10 2-1 england @ 40

£5 2-2 @ 30

£10 draw/england @6.6

£5 gerrard first scorer @ 15.5

£5 pirlo @ 18.5


----------



## Benls1991

dann19900 said:


> England haven't scored more than 2 goals in their opening game in the last 5 tournaments, Italy haven't in their last 3.
> 
> I got £50 on under 2.5 goals @ 1.59
> 
> £30 on half time 0-0 @ 2.42
> 
> £10 0-0 full time @7.8
> 
> £10 1-0 england 8.2
> 
> £10 2-1 england @ 40
> 
> £5 2-2 @ 130
> 
> £10 draw/england @6.6
> 
> £5 gerrard first scorer @ 15.5
> 
> £5 pirlo @ 18.5


Your going to be pretty ****ed then if Italy win 1-0 with a goal in the first half courtesy of anyone other than pirlo.


----------



## dann19900

Benls1991 said:


> Your going to be pretty ****ed then if Italy win 1-0 with a goal in the first half courtesy of anyone other than pirlo.


pretty much lol


----------



## g-unot

dann19900 said:


> England haven't scored more than 2 goals in their opening game in the last 5 tournaments, Italy haven't in their last 3.
> 
> I got £50 on under 2.5 goals @ 1.59
> 
> £30 on half time 0-0 @ 2.42
> 
> £10 0-0 full time @7.8
> 
> £10 1-0 england 8.2
> 
> £10 2-1 england @ 40
> 
> £5 2-2 @ 130
> 
> £10 draw/england @6.6
> 
> £5 gerrard first scorer @ 15.5
> 
> £5 pirlo @ 18.5


You've bet £135 on the 1 game haha, you mad? I think some of them will come in but I'll be laughing if none of them do lol


----------



## dann19900

g-unot said:


> You've bet £135 on the 1 game haha, you mad? I think some of them will come in but I'll be laughing if none of them do lol


lol I'm good, win more than I lose so not too bothered lol. Just for fun though since I can't handle betting against England


----------



## Del Boy 01

Lashed a tenner on Columbia, Uruguay and England at 6/1


----------



## Del Boy 01

dann19900 said:


> England haven't scored more than 2 goals in their opening game in the last 5 tournaments, Italy haven't in their last 3.
> 
> I got £50 on under 2.5 goals @ 1.59
> 
> £30 on half time 0-0 @ 2.42
> 
> £10 0-0 full time @7.8
> 
> £10 1-0 england 8.2
> 
> £10 2-1 england @ 40
> 
> £5 2-2 @ 130
> 
> £10 draw/england @6.6
> 
> £5 gerrard first scorer @ 15.5
> 
> £5 pirlo @ 18.5


Gerrard anytime or first is always a good bet and I'm an everton fan haha


----------



## dann19900

yeah will probably lose in all honesty, i never normally bet on international games lol. Watching the news and betting on injuries is good for the world cup. E.g if you heard ronaldo got injured lay portugal and wait for the odds to rise then bet on it


----------



## dann19900

http://gyazo.com/fb4adffae038a42e20093e8ad645feed

good lay on suarez, fker isn't even starting lol


----------



## g-unot

dann19900 said:


> England haven't scored more than 2 goals in their opening game in the last 5 tournaments, Italy haven't in their last 3.
> 
> I got £50 on under 2.5 goals @ 1.59
> 
> £30 on half time 0-0 @ 2.42
> 
> £10 0-0 full time @7.8
> 
> £10 1-0 england 8.2
> 
> £10 2-1 england @ 40
> 
> £5 2-2 @ 30
> 
> £10 draw/england @6.6
> 
> £5 gerrard first scorer @ 15.5
> 
> £5 pirlo @ 18.5


That must be painful lol


----------



## dann19900

g-unot said:


> That must be painful lol


yeah nasty lol, had 30 quid back off suarez atleast. Never betting on england again lol


----------



## DGM

I Put £10 on for 2-1 to Italy and £10 on Baleteli to score anytime.

The lass put £10 on italy to win aswel.

So i got £120 of the 2-1 and £30 of baleteli, and the lass got £32 from hers.

So were both happy bunny's just now, considering were not even interested in football lol.


----------



## 25081

Never bet on England! On a more positive note, I'm about £100 up so far this World Cup...


----------



## Beats

dann19900 said:


> England haven't scored more than 2 goals in their opening game in the last 5 tournaments, Italy haven't in their last 3.
> 
> I got £50 on under 2.5 goals @ 1.59
> 
> £30 on half time 0-0 @ 2.42
> 
> £10 0-0 full time @7.8
> 
> £10 1-0 england 8.2
> 
> £10 2-1 england @ 40
> 
> £5 2-2 @ 30
> 
> £10 draw/england @6.6
> 
> £5 gerrard first scorer @ 15.5
> 
> £5 pirlo @ 18.5


 :lol:


----------



## 25081

https://www.facebook.com/BetOffTipsChallenges?focus_composer=true&ref_type=bookmark

These guys are doing well. Profit from the every night since they started! (Which has only been 3 nights lol). Im up £60 through betting the odd £5 here and there using their tips.

Im not trying to sell anything so sorry if this post is against the rules. Just trying to help some brothers out!


----------



## Mark2021

Dizzee! said:


> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Gacheru

I did write my thesis about it. That is also why I dont bet myself. I talked also with some professional bettors and I think 5% roi is the best you can get long term. Not worth it for me.


----------



## Gacheru

Some cliffs for beginners: betting on the underdog is never a good idea. Betting on the away team is also not a good idea. Doesnt really apply to the world cup but w/e. So basically you should pick good bets from favorites.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Gacheru said:


> Some cliffs for beginners: betting on the underdog is never a good idea. Betting on the away team is also not a good idea. Doesnt really apply to the world cup but w/e. So basically you should pick good bets from favorites.


Also, always urinate down wind and don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## Gacheru

I dont get ur point.


----------



## Dan94

Decided to put a little acca on.

Liverpool, A.Madrid, Valencia, Hoffenhiem and Marsielle. 16/1


----------



## Zola

Stuck 15 quid on Chelsea to win the treble at 66/1 mast week. Now shortened to 40/1 and less. Silly bet but if it comes off ill be over 1k richer.


----------



## Guest

Blackburn 2-1 from against 10 men from the 72nd minute.










7 goals between them prior to this game and it ends 2-1.










In form Derby decide to get pumped.

Gambling is one big con.


----------



## pooledaniel

^ always the way! One will let you down!


----------



## AlexB18

Only ever won 1 accie that was earlier this year netted me a tidy £250 from a pound, from 4 years of putting accies on that's the only one Ive won so far :lol:


----------



## Fortunatus

I had Middleborough, Ipswich, Newcastle, Chelsea, ****nal and man united u21's to beat Leicester u21's over weekend. united loose it after a 8 game unbeaten run and Leicester bottom of the table, £30 was on my was to nearly 2k

the last team always fvcks me


----------



## Fortunatus

AlexB18 said:


> Only ever won 1 accie that was earlier this year netted me a tidy £250 from a pound, from 4 years of putting accies on that's the only one Ive won so far :lol:


I'll never put 1 pound on, at least a tenner, if I win on 250/1 odds and its on a quid I would be gutted


----------



## AlexB18

Fortunatus said:


> I'll never put 1 pound on, at least a tenner, if I win on 250/1 odds and its on a quid I would be gutted


See I haven't got the balls to put anything more than a quid on, plus Im easily pleased when I won that I was buzzing my tits off my first thought wasn't "**** should have put a tenner on" haha I think its more down to the fact that I never win **** all more than anything tbh :lol:


----------



## i.am.ahab.

ah,knew there had to be a betting thread here somewhere.i have had a good few wins the last couple of weeks.

this weeks cl acca was/is..to win, real madrid,basle,bayern munich(tonight) and ****nal v anderlect over 2.5 goals.

20 pays back 89.93

edit: lol at swear filter


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I've not even come close to winning this season ffs:cursing:


----------



## Fortunatus

safc49 said:


> I've not even come close to winning this season ffs:cursing:


+1 last season I won 3 £500+ accy's

season before 2 or 3 again

this season jack, 1.10ish odd teams keep killing me on the final game every time


----------



## 25081

Everyone stopped gambling?


----------



## DappaDonDave

ShaneB said:


> Everyone stopped gambling?


Just restarted.

****nal liverpool and juve to start it off


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> anybody having any success at wining any football bets? i cant for the life of me win one :no:
> 
> i have villa in my bet today so that bet sure looks beat too
> 
> anybody fancy posting their tips here each week to try and clean out the bookies
> 
> this is the closest ive come, i usually only do quads but tried this for £610
> 
> View attachment 141787
> View attachment 141788


Google Surebets


----------



## FelonE1

Sure Bets - Sports Arbitrage, Sure betting | Odds Portal


----------



## TommyFire

FelonE said:


> Sure Bets - Sports Arbitrage, Sure betting | Odds Portal


Only trouble is you have to put a lot on to get a little back.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyFire said:


> Only trouble is you have to put a lot on to get a little back.


It's not just a one bet thing.you can put a few bets on a day.couple of hundred quid a bet.Easy way to make £30-£50 a day.


----------



## TommyFire

FelonE said:


> It's not just a one bet thing.you can put a few bets on a day.couple of hundred quid a bet.Easy way to make £30-£50 a day.


Yeah true. most people don't have a spare few hundred hanging around though.

As long as the maths adds up youre onto a winner.


----------



## Mark2021

Whos betting tonight


----------



## 25081

There's no such thing as a sure bet. Gotta look for the value!


----------



## Beats

FelonE said:


> It's not just a one bet thing.you can put a few bets on a day.couple of hundred quid a bet.Easy way to make £30-£50 a day.


That easy is it? how many bets you have to do to get £50?


----------



## DappaDonDave

Real Madrid -2.0

Olmpiakos

Monaco v zenit BTTS

OR

BTTS

****nal

Dortmund

Afc Telford

Juve


----------



## FelonE1

Dizzeee said:


> That easy is it? how many bets you have to do to get £50?


This was one day for me


----------



## FelonE1

ShaneB said:


> There's no such thing as a sure bet. Gotta look for the value!


There is.


----------



## FelonE1

OddsPortal: Odds Portal: Sure bet calculator

A live surebet.Whatever the outcome you profit.


----------



## Beats

FelonE said:


> This was one day for me


Nice one mate, What about when odds change though so I write down the days betting then when I actually go to place the first bet the price has changed? does the sure bet website update automatically?

you must have had a lot to start with to place all them bets?


----------



## FelonE1

Dizzeee said:


> Nice one mate, What about when odds change though so I write down the days betting then when I actually go to place the first bet the price has changed? does the sure bet website update automatically?
> 
> you must have had a lot to start with to place all them bets?


I was using RebelBetting software.It finds all the bets for you.Has a calcultor built in so you can see the profit on your chosen stake.Tells you how much to put on each team etc.Most surebets don't last long so you have to be quick but RebelBetting has a 'Bet' button you press which takes you to the bet on each bookies and you just press place bet.The free version has low arbs up to about 1% I think but I paid £100 a month sub and made that back in 2 days.Yeah I had £100 to start at first but just kept putting the profit back in and built it up.

No lose bets ftw lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Download RebelBetting | Sports Arbitrage - RebelBetting

Try it for free,you'll see what I mean.


----------



## FelonE1




----------



## FelonE1

Don't say I never hook you fvckers up lol.


----------



## Beats

FelonE said:


> I was using RebelBetting software.It finds all the bets for you.Has a calcultor built in so you can see the profit on your chosen stake.Tells you how much to put on each team etc.Most surebets don't last long so you have to be quick but RebelBetting has a 'Bet' button you press which takes you to the bet on each bookies and you just press place bet.The free version has low arbs up to about 1% I think but I paid £100 a month sub and made that back in 2 days.Yeah I had £100 to start at first but just kept putting the profit back in and built it up.
> 
> No lose bets ftw lol.


I think I might have to look into this lol


----------



## Mark2021

FelonE said:


> Download RebelBetting | Sports Arbitrage - RebelBetting
> 
> Try it for free,you'll see what I mean.


So how does that work?

Do you bet on win loose and draw with different betting sites?


----------



## dann19900

Mark2021 said:


> So how does that work?
> 
> Do you bet on win loose and draw with different betting sites?


yeah, use it with betting offers if you haven't already


----------



## FelonE1

Bonus Bagging

Sign up to this too.Alot of bookies give free bets when you sign up,so if you place a bet with the free bet then place a bet on the opposite result you win with no risk of loss.This is run by Mike Cruickshank and it's legit I promise you.he sends you emails telling you exactly which bookie to sign up with and what to bet.I started off on this.


----------



## SwAn1

I've got Liverpool -1 tonight they have to score goals sooner or later. I also have a quid on galatasary half time ****nal full time and juventus drawing half time winning full time paying 100/1 pmsl


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> So how does that work?
> 
> Do you bet on win loose and draw with different betting sites?


yeah,basically when bookies put odds up sometimes they're quite different odds for a little while which means you can bet and not lose.It's hard and time consuming trying to find them yourself but the software I used and other sites find them for you.

Free Sure Bets Service | Arbs betting system | Surebets

Sure Bets - BMBets

You lot owe me a shake.Giving away all my secrets here lol


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> So how does that work?
> 
> Do you bet on win loose and draw with different betting sites?


Or over 2.5 goals/under 2,5 goals for example


----------



## Mark2021

FelonE said:


> Or over 2.5 goals/under 2,5 goals for example


Would be easier that one haha


----------



## FelonE1

Mark2021 said:


> Would be easier that one haha


Just depends what bookies have what odds on what result/event


----------



## 25081

That looks alright. I think it would take the fun out of it though. I'm paying £10 a month to use this site: BET-OFF.CO.UK - Home. Last month I deposited £25 and withdrew £300 and that was with putting my own stupid bets on lol. I might look into that sure betting though for a pot builder. Cheers!


----------



## FelonE1

ShaneB said:


> That looks alright. I think it would take the fun out of it though. I'm paying £10 a month to use this site: BET-OFF.CO.UK - Home. Last month I deposited £25 and withdrew £300 and that was with putting my own stupid bets on lol. I might look into that sure betting though for a pot builder. Cheers!


I'm not in it for the fun lol ££££

Yeah give it a go


----------



## FelonE1

Bet you're all off investigating now lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

FelonE said:


> Google Surebets


that looks too complicated for me lol. i'll keep trying for a simple quad acca (simple bet to do, not win)

do you have much luck with surebets?


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> that looks too complicated for me lol. i'll keep trying for a simple quad acca (simple bet to do, not win)
> 
> do you have much luck with surebets?


No luck involved.It's not gambling because you win whatever happens.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

FelonE said:


> No luck involved.It's not gambling because you win whatever happens.


was just flicking back through the posts and noticed it takes big money to make a few quid. a tenner is a big bet for me lol


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> was just flicking back through the posts and noticed it takes big money to make a few quid. a tenner is a big bet for me lol


Lol Yeah it's best to start with a few hundred quid+


----------



## dann19900

safc49 said:


> was just flicking back through the posts and noticed it takes big money to make a few quid. a tenner is a big bet for me lol


its not really a bet though mate, you only lose if the odds change in the half a second between putting the 2 on, then you can just take a 2-3% loss instead. Can search arb calculator to work it out for you.

Should atleast do it with all the betting offers, bookies know they'll lose out of those on average even if you bet randomly, they just do it for advertising


----------



## dann19900

and wait for bitcoins to get volatile if you want real cash, don't even get your accounts banned/limited on there lol

bitcoin-analytics . com


----------



## 25081

Screw all this safe betting, I won a nice amount tonight betting based on stats and knowledge to add to the £275 profit last month. Boom!


----------



## FelonE1

ShaneB said:


> Screw all this safe betting, I won a nice amount tonight betting based on stats and knowledge to add to the £275 profit last month. Boom!


Jobs a goodun.


----------



## TommyFire

FelonE said:


> Lol Yeah it's best to start with a few hundred quid+


How much have you made on this bud?


----------



## FelonE1

TommyFire said:


> How much have you made on this bud?


I did it for a month then left it for a bit to cool down so the bookies don't get p1ssed off.In that month made between 30 and 50 quid a day.Depended how many bets I put on.So around £1000-£1400.Gonna start again soon,the bookies keep sending me emails now offering me free bets etc lol.Also if you win at one bookies for too long you wanna make sure you lose at that one every now and then.Bookies don't like it when you keep winning.


----------



## TommyFire

FelonE said:


> I did it for a month then left it for a bit to cool down so the bookies don't get p1ssed off.In that month made between 30 and 50 quid a day.Depended how many bets I put on.So around £1000-£1400.Gonna start again soon,the bookies keep sending me emails now offering me free bets etc lol.Also if you win at one bookies for too long you wanna make sure you lose at that one every now and then.Bookies don't like it when you keep winning.


OK cool, might give it a go!


----------



## 00alawre

I used to do arb'ing until bookies banned me for putting massive bets on weird games. They even went as far as cancelling my bet on one site without me knowing it. Luckily the bet won on the other bookie! Could of lost a small fortune.


----------



## TommyFire

im guessing the key is little and often to avoid suspicion.


----------



## FelonE1

00alawre said:


> I used to do arb'ing until bookies banned me for putting massive bets on weird games. They even went as far as cancelling my bet on one site without me knowing it. Luckily the bet won on the other bookie! Could of lost a small fortune.


Yeah when you're betting the Japanese 2nd League they do get a bit funny lol.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyFire said:


> im guessing the key is little and often to avoid suspicion.


Yeah.Marathonbet limited my bets to £1 after about 3 weeks haha.Was betting like £200 four or five times a day lol.


----------



## TommyFire

FelonE said:


> Yeah.Marathonbet limited my bets to £1 after about 3 weeks haha.Was betting like £200 four or five times a day lol.


is the bonus bagging worth it?

Got a couple of weeks off work so can sit in front of the computer all day!


----------



## FelonE1

TommyFire said:


> is the bonus bagging worth it?
> 
> Got a couple of weeks off work so can sit in front of the computer all day!


Yeah definatley.it's the best way to start off.Free money mate.

7 Day Bonus Bagging Trial For £1

7 day trial for a quid.You need about £100 to start though.Basically he'll send you a free sign up bet offer from various bookies,you bet on a certain outcome and then place a 'lay' bet at Betfair on the opposite result.Google Mike Cruickshank....he's legit.


----------



## Dan94

If Man City beat ****nal I win £145


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

a wee reminder, the point of this thread was to post bets and tips *BEFORE* kick off


----------



## Dan94

Oh well


----------



## Captain lats

Merkleman said:


> I got lucky this weekend, £378 lol


wagwan hustler? paypal me.


----------



## Kristina

Merkleman said:


> I got lucky this weekend, £378 lol


Damn. Not bad at all dude.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Dan94 said:


> If Man City beat ****nal I win £145


Why would you think they can do that? I put 60 on ****nal at 3/1


----------



## Dan94

WallsOfJericho said:


> Why would you think they can do that? I put 60 on ****nal at 3/1


Why wouldn't you? Man City was the obvious choice.

Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Dan94 said:


> Why wouldn't you? Man City was the obvious choice.
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


I just had the feeling City would flop, it was a strong one aswell. If I had bet on City today I would be fuming!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Currently £40 up.

If west brom win, make that £88 

Not bad off 50p and £1 betting.


----------



## Dan94

@FelonE you still on this?


----------



## FelonE1

Dan94 said:


> @FelonE you still on this?


On what mate?


----------



## Dan94

FelonE said:


> On what mate?


all this sure bet software and stuff making profit


----------



## Mark2021

City fcked me. Caaaaants


----------



## Dan94

join the club


----------



## FelonE1

Dan94 said:


> all this sure bet software and stuff making profit


Not at the moment mate.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

im an ****nal fan so deligheted with the result. but if people only want to brag about winnings then i'll shut this thread down. the point of this thread is to share bets and any tips you may have.

not brag about winnings you didnt care to share before hand. so stick your winnings up your ar$e


----------



## DappaDonDave

safc49 said:


> im an ****nal fan so deligheted with the result. but if people only want to brag about winnings then i'll shut this thread down. the point of this thread is to share bets and any tips you may have.
> 
> not brag about winnings you didnt care to share before hand. so stick your winnings up your ar$e


on that basis, west brom to win.

You mard ****


----------



## Dan94

safc49 said:


> im an ****nal fan so deligheted with the result. but if people only want to brag about winnings then i'll shut this thread down. the point of this thread is to share bets and any tips you may have.
> 
> not brag about winnings you didnt care to share before hand. so stick your winnings up your ar$e


its all to do with football bets, which is the title of the thread.

untwist your knickers


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

5



Dan94 said:


> its all to do with football bets, which is the title of the thread.
> 
> untwist your knickers


It's to try and help people you retard. What good is it to post when bragging you won something.


----------



## Dan94

safc49 said:


> 5
> 
> It's to try and help people you retard. What good is it to post when bragging you won something.


shít, I feel for you if it affects you that much. Such harm being done


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dan94 said:


> shít, I feel for you if it affects you that much. Such harm being done


What an iconic member. Thanks


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dan94 said:


> If Man City beat ****nal I win £145


Idiot. That's why your in a bad mood. Ha ha ha


----------



## Dan94

safc49 said:


> Idiot. That's why your in a bad mood. Ha ha ha


Not in a bad mood at all :lol: You came on here crying about people posting about winnings or potential winnings in a football betting thread

Lost a couple quid, big whoop :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Dan94 said:


> Not in a bad mood at all :lol: You came on here crying about people posting about winnings or potential winnings in a football betting thread
> 
> Lost a couple quid, big whoop :lol:


You obviously didn't read the OP


----------



## DappaDonDave

Had some success yesterday with doing this, it's called...research. Previously I'd just stick bets on what bet365 said was the favourites but this time I thought I'd check league positions etc

So Wolfsburg, borussia m'glad and hoffenheim turned my £5 into £65...GET IT.

Today's #tipster bets are:

Ath Madrid

Hertha Berlin - LOST

Hannover 96

At about 8/1 - BET LOST.

And

Lyon

Ajax

Sampdoria - lost

At 15/1

Just my bets for the day, no gaurentees...

#tipster


----------



## DappaDonDave

Bet 1 not looking awesome. 1/0 down, but this is football. Wolfsburg were 3-0 up at half time!


----------



## Marcus2014

DappaDonDave said:


> Bet 1 not looking awesome. 1/0 down, but this is football. Wolfsburg were 3-0 up at half time!


perhaps you could start a thread and help some brothers out


----------



## DappaDonDave

Marcus2014 said:


> perhaps you could start a thread and help some brothers out


Not with these **** tips!


----------



## QUEST

Iv got

****nal

aberdeen

barcalona

villarrale

juventus

lyon

5 squid pays 94


----------



## DappaDonDave

QUEST said:


> Iv got
> 
> ****nal
> 
> aberdeen
> 
> barcalona
> 
> villarrale
> 
> juventus
> 
> lyon
> 
> 5 squid pays 94


Lyon and Villareal looking like the iffy bets based on odds. But the other games are pretty much wrapped up already or should be a gaurentee.


----------



## QUEST

DappaDonDave said:


> Lyon and Villareal looking like the iffy bets based on odds. But the other games are pretty much wrapped up already or should be a gaurentee.


yes worried about them 2 games me self , done the bet in the bookies an wasn't much to

choose on the slip .


----------



## Guest

Anybody explain to me what trebles into 4 means?


----------



## DappaDonDave

Spawn of Haney said:


> Anybody explain to me what trebles into 4 means?


Does it not mean betting on doubles

Ie

Team1

Team2

Team3

1xteam1&2

1xteam1&3

1xteam2&3

1xtriple

??


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Just lost £400 fk my life. Chasing my losses


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Trevor McDonald said:


> Just lost £400 fk my life. Chasing my losses


 mg: fcuk that


----------



## McGuire86

Past few weeks I've turned £10 into £200+ on small accumulators, wasn't so lucky today though. Hull and Juventus let me down


----------

